# Atentos a jazztel



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (30 Ene 2007)

Miren la grafica:

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=3m

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=9&pp=20

Despues de una subida vertical de un 100% en menos de 20 dias, continua con una correccion lógica y coherente de la subida continuando con buen volumen en lassesiones posteriores y ahora vuelve a calntar motores. Aunque digan que jazztel vende humo (que por otro lado es muy discutible y quien afirme tal cosa deberia fundamentarlo), es un valor al que se le puede sacar una buena plusvalia a corto plazo. Atentos a Febrero. El problema en jazztel es que hay que estar subido antes del gran movimiento busco, pues estando fuera será imposible sacar partido.


----------



## nemo4 (31 Ene 2007)

Jaz no tiene más que un problema que no es más que la mierda esa de los paceos, que en cuanto tiene una alegria viene el paceo a porculizarte.


----------



## Jose (31 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Miren la grafica:
> 
> http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=3m
> 
> ...





Vigilate Ercros que hoy es día de entrada a 0,78-0,80

Saludos;


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (31 Ene 2007)

*paceo=finito*



nemo4 dijo:


> Jaz no tiene más que un problema que no es más que la mierda esa de los paceos, que en cuanto tiene una alegria viene el paceo a porculizarte.



El paceo ha terminado con exito, a partir de ahí solo queda subir

El dia 1 de Feb termina


----------



## nemo4 (31 Ene 2007)

¿y va a ser el ultimo o quedan por ahí paceos sorpresa?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (31 Ene 2007)

Mediante comunicado a la CNMV, Jazztel notifica haber alcanzado un acuerdo con S,G., relativo a una operación de fiananciación PACEO, que consiste en una linea de financiación a traves de varias emisiones de acciones de hasta 120 millones de Eu.
S.G. las suscribira integramente y se quedara parte, vendera al mercado o a otros clientes. S.G. actua como intermediario financiero, siendo su objetivo convertirse en accionista estable.
Otra alta ingeniería financiera, que esperemos no sea tan nefasta para los peques como la famosa emisión de bonos con acciones prestadas. Se supone S.G. ya tiene compradores para estas acciones que de llevarse a cabo supone un 11 % del capital a precios actuales

Con este cuantos paceos ha habido? cuantas acciones se han repartido en los paceos? 

Con la respuesta a estas 2 preguntas y restando los 120 mill de shares a distribuir mediante PACEO se podrá saber si queda otro paceo y de cuantos € será.

Saludos

P.d el proximo paceo será a precios muy muy muy superiores.


----------



## Beborn (31 Ene 2007)

Qué coño es eso del PACEO ?? xDD


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (31 Ene 2007)

*sabias palabras...*

sabias palabras escritas por alguien en relacion a jazztel:

- El que entró a 0,28 hace dos años y medio - más o menos - puede estar desilusionado por no haber vendido a 1,60... pero aún así, sacaría a día de hoy más del 100% de plusvalias. Que tampoco es moco de pavo. 

- El que hace un par de meses compró a 0.40, tiene a día de hoy un beneficio latente del 50%, y quien le dice que no se llege desde ahí a los 1, 2, 3 ó 4€. Por lo que no creo que estén desencantados precisamente. 


..... 



..... 

El que compró a 1.30 y vendió a 0.40, no creo que nunca vuelva a meterse en este valor. 


Pregunta: ¿Cuales de ellos son más importantes para el futuro de la Compañía? 

Parábola: El otro día el carnicero me dió una carne que no correspondía con la calidad de lo que esperaba comprar. Ese día, el resto de los 30 clientes de la carnicería se llevaron piezas de una gran calidad. 

Moraleja: Yo no compro ya jamás en esa carnicería, pero todos los días que paso la veo llena. 

Saludos


P.d jazztel antes de que acabe el años habrá hecho explosion en cuanto a su cotizacion, por lo que para ello hay que estar dentro YA!!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Feb 2007)

*el ultimo gran chicharro*

En otro lugar alguien dijo:

Para entrar o salir de un valor para el largo plazo es importante el contexto general. En el caso de JAZ es uno de los "chicharros" (aunque a nivel técnico es tan fuerte como otros valores de mayor capitalización) que ha ido contracorriente, ha sido bajista cuando el resto del mercado ha sido alcista. 

Aunque en cuanto al mercado general no sea muy optimista para el largo plazo, está claro que el mercado ha ido superando la barrera del miedo o muro de las lamentaciones (wall of worry) en los últimos años, de manera constante y sin apenas correcciones fuertes, y en mi opinión le queda un último boom alcista antes de una gran corrección (posiblemente tipo la de 1987 con crash incluido). En este entorno es perfectamente lógico que los valores que están ahora rezagados, que son muy pocos, vayan a dar el estirón final y se comporten mejor que el mercado. El optimismo es contagioso. 

La política monetaria de BCE ayuda a que las bolsas se sigan revalorizando. Los precios están contenidos y no parecen preocupados con el excesivo aumento del endeudamiento (aunque en mi opinión deberían estarlo). Así pueden continuar con tipos de interés muy bajos ayudando a que las bolsas sigan alcistas. Así van a continuar las cosas porque el guión está escrito: se quiere desde el BCE ayudar a la inversión y potenciar las bolsas. Mientras ellos sigan con esta política el dinero barato no hará más que buscar el destino preasignado. 

No me creo que en este panorama macro rebosante de (¿falso?) optimismo un valor del continuo, con un negocio estratégico, que mueve tanto dinero como JAZ vaya a ser condenado a desaparecer ahora. Ahora no. Tal vez con la implosión de la burbuja tecnológica pudo hacerlo, ahora es demasiado tarde. Solo le queda crecer, no sé de qué manera pero el negocio seguirá adelante mientras las autoridades monetarias sigan favoreciendo a las bolsas. 

P.D: No olvidarse tampoco de las autoridades políticas que en tema de los negocios de los servicios regulados influyen muchísimo. Pienso que JAZ se va a ver ayudada también en este sentido, prueba de ello es que TEF anda muy formal actualmente, al menos ha sido mi caso reciente como cliente de Jazztel, con el asunto de los bucles desagregados


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Feb 2007)

jazztel sube hoy nada menos que un 10,75%


----------



## nemo4 (1 Feb 2007)

Hoy es el major valor del continuo, enhorabuena guerra pscologica, yo tambien voy a reentrar en breve.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Feb 2007)

*hecho relevante en jazztel*

Madrid, 1 de Febrero de 2007: 
Muy Sr. mío: 
Por la presente ponemos en su conocimiento, a los efectos de dar cumplimiento a lo 
establecido en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988, de 28 de julio, reguladora del Mercado de 
Valores y disposiciones concordantes, y para conocimiento del público en general, el 
siguiente hecho relevante: 
1. Que JAZZTEL comunicó el 4 de enero de 2007 la posibilidad de comenzar un periodo 
de referencia durante las treinta sesiones posteriores. 
2. Que JAZZTEL procedió a dar comienzo al periodo de prospección el pasado 5 de Enero 
de 2007, habiendo finalizado dicho periodo de prospección el 1 de Febrero de 2007. 
3. Que durante dicho periodo de referencia, Société Générale colocó las 80.000.000 
acciones (5.98% del capital social de JAZZTEL) objeto del período de referencia, a un 
precio medio de 0,6143 euros por acción, resultando en 49.144.000 de euros. 
JAZZTEL procederá a realizar una ampliación de capital con importe total de 49.144.000 de 
euros, mediante la emisión de 80.000.000 de Nuevas Acciones Ordinarias, de 0,08 euros 
de valor nominal cada una de ellas, las cuales llevarán aparejada una prima de emisión de 
0,5343 euros por acción, por lo que el tipo de emisión de las nuevas acciones será de 
0,6143 euros por acción. Todas las Nuevas Acciones Ordinarias serán suscritas y 
desembolsadas íntegramente por Société Générale. 
Jazztel estima que mediante esta ampliación de capital más la enajenación de activos no 
estratégicos realizada durante el año 2006 y conjuntamente con el plan de reducción de 
costes que la compañía está llevando a cabo en los últimos 6 meses, las necesidades 
financieras de Jazztel para los próximos 12 meses se encuentran cubiertas. 
Atentamente, 
Ramón Quintero 
Director Financiero


----------



## Beborn (1 Feb 2007)

y eso que quiere significar?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Feb 2007)

*a ver*

pa que tu lo entiendas:

que jazztel ha sacado a la peña 80 millones de papelitos y se han colocado todos sin problemas; lo que quiere decir que hay gente muy interesada en jazztel en estos momentos y que muy probablemente sean compras institucionales o corporativas, lo que induce a pensar en la entrada de un nuevo socio.

Desde hace tiempo se viene rumoreando una alianza entre vodafone y jazztel (para ofrecer al mercado el cuadruple play, fijo-movil.ADSL-TV); pero hoy por hoy solo son rumores (por eso se está calentando la acción), pero la colocacion de todo ese papel y al precio que se ha soltado puede suponer que alguien (banco, inversor, etc) esta tomando posiciones ahora.

Cuando se haga publico explotara la acción y yo espero sacar un minimo de un 300% en menos de 9 meses.

Lo vengo diciendo desde hace 2 meses.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Feb 2007)

Último precio: JAZZTEL (JAZ)0,66 €
Variación €: -0,03 € 
Variación %: -4,35 % 

Recomendación: VENDER (El Economista de hoy)

Y que conste que yo no opino en este post


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Feb 2007)

*Otra vez? ya van dos*

Es la segunda vez que te equivocas con respecto a jazztel y sigues dando la coña sin aportar argumentaciones (solo opiniones de analistas, si, los mismos que recomendaban comprar terra a 180€). Espero que dentro de 40 dias aprox,cuando veas jazztel subir por tercera vez y esté a mas del 170% de cuando la recomendé, tengas un poco de amor propio y dejes de hablar de lo que desconoces.

5 de Diciembre, cotizacion a 0,41 y digo que es hora de comprar y tu que no. 20 dias mas tarde la accion ha llegado a 0,78 y corrige hasta 0,60; y tu sigues diciendo que se va a desplomar y yo que es hora de acumular; esta semana vuelve a calentarse y llega a los 0,74€. Ahora vuelves a decir que es hora de vender y yo de comprar o acumular más. Veremos que ocurre de aqui a Marzo.

Espero que se te den mejor tus predicciones en cuanto al sector inmobiliario porque de lo contrario las vas a pasar putas. Porque o mucho me equivoco o tu eres de esos que aunque baje el sector inmobiliario un 25% lo vas a tener chungo.

P.D por otro lado a lo mejor es que eres gafe y traes suerte a jazztel cuando dices qe baja. Mejor sigue asi, y por Dios no dias que jazztel va a subir.

Felices plusvalias para quienes esten comprados en jazztel


----------



## Jose (2 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Es la segunda vez que te equivocas con respecto a jazztel y sigues dando la coña sin aportar argumentaciones (solo opiniones de analistas, si, los mismos que recomendaban comprar terra a 180€). Espero que dentro de 40 dias aprox,cuando veas jazztel subir por tercera vez y esté a mas del 170% de cuando la recomendé, tengas un poco de amor propio y dejes de hablar de lo que desconoces.
> 
> 5 de Diciembre, cotizacion a 0,41 y digo que es hora de comprar y tu que no. 20 dias mas tarde la accion ha llegado a 0,78 y corrige hasta 0,60; y tu sigues diciendo que se va a desplomar y yo que es hora de acumular; esta semana vuelve a calentarse y llega a los 0,74€. Ahora vuelves a decir que es hora de vender y yo de comprar o acumular más. Veremos que ocurre de aqui a Marzo.
> 
> ...



Me quito el sombreo por tu predicción del miercoles;Vigilatelo porque lo que fácil viene fácil se va. Yo ahí estoy con mis ercros compradas a 0,79€. Saludos cordiales;


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (3 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Es la segunda vez que te equivocas con respecto a jazztel y sigues dando la coña sin aportar argumentaciones (solo opiniones de analistas, si, los mismos que recomendaban comprar terra a 180€). Espero que dentro de 40 dias aprox,cuando veas jazztel subir por tercera vez y esté a mas del 170% de cuando la recomendé, tengas un poco de amor propio y dejes de hablar de lo que desconoces.
> 
> 5 de Diciembre, cotizacion a 0,41 y digo que es hora de comprar y tu que no. 20 dias mas tarde la accion ha llegado a 0,78 y corrige hasta 0,60; y tu sigues diciendo que se va a desplomar y yo que es hora de acumular; esta semana vuelve a calentarse y llega a los 0,74€. Ahora vuelves a decir que es hora de vender y yo de comprar o acumular más. Veremos que ocurre de aqui a Marzo.
> 
> ...



Yo no opino de nada, sólo me limito a ofrecer datos. No aconsejo ni comprar ni vender, y menos en un foro.

Yo simplemente ofrezco la opinión de expertos imparciales de revistas especializadas, para que la gente que mire este hilo tenga más opiniones que las de un mero calientavalores como tú. Y lo seguiré haciendo aunque te toque los cojones. *Que lo sepas.*


----------



## Pillao (3 Feb 2007)

> Desde hace tiempo se viene rumoreando una alianza entre vodafone y jazztel (para ofrecer al mercado el cuadruple play, fijo-movil.ADSL-TV); pero hoy por hoy solo son rumores (por eso se está calentando la acción), pero la colocacion de todo ese papel y al precio que se ha soltado puede suponer que alguien (banco, inversor, etc) esta tomando posiciones ahora.
> 
> Cuando se haga publico explotara la acción y yo espero sacar un minimo de un 300% en menos de 9 meses.
> 
> Lo vengo diciendo desde hace 2 meses.





Vamos a ver:

1º- Cuando un rumor se hace publico, es hora de vender, no de que "explote la acción"

2º- Las suposiciones en este negocio, no sirven para otra cosa que para arruinarse rápidamente.

3º- Lo que Vd. hace, (calentar valores a través de un medio publico) puede ocasionarle problemas legales

Y por ultimo, ya que de jazztel hablamos, decirle que en mi opinión desde el punto de vista técnico y apelando al semilogarítmico , lo más probable es que en los próximos días experimente una corrección proporcional a su ultimo impulso, a pesar del corte del MACD y de que el RSI se encuentra en zona de negocio, la directriz bajista principal va a ser un hueso duro de roer, y no aconsejaría adoptar posiciones largas hasta la superación de la misma.
No obstante, una vez superada, el objetivo teórico de desarrollo de ese 2º impulso a que daría lugar, estaría en los entornos de los 0.90 € salvo dilatación, cota que probablemente no ha de remontar sin corregir ambas ondas, pudiendo incluso retroceder hasta completar un pull-back. 

Por todo ello y dado que nadie posee los arcanos que permitan penetrar el brumoso futuro, me atrevo a sugerirle que no se esfuerce demasiado en alentar públicamente un valor, sobre todo porque desde este medio, de ningún modo influirá en su cotización, y el único efecto que puede llegar a conseguir es netamente perjudicial para Vd.

Un saludo.

Hacer click en la imagen


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Feb 2007)

*jajajaja madre mia!!*

Se le da bien a usted el copiar y pegar. Me va usted a permitir que le diga que no tiene ni la mas remota idea de como ganar pasta a la bolsa, y por otro lado: no me quiero ni imaginar cuanto dinero habrá perdido en bolsa despues de haber hecho ese curso de analisis tecnico por correspondencia de 50 horas (si en realidad no ha hecho control-c y control-v).

Por otro lado da la impresion que les jode que uno este doblando la inversion inicial en cuestion de dos meses. Vuelvo a repetir que en este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=9&pp=20

empece´hablando de la renta fijo; progresivamente fui pasando a fondos de inversion que desde mi punto de vista van a ser muy rentables para el 2007, y como excepcion y curiosidad dije que en dos valores (uno del mercado continuo y otro de la bolsa de Paris) se iba a tener la posibilidad a corto plazo de sacar buenas plusvalias. Yo desde luego ya las estoy sacando y me alegraria mucho que alguien del foro hubiese invertido algun ahorro que no fuera a necesitar y lo hubiese doblado en 20 dias. Por otro lado es evidente que ni aunque el 100% de los foreros invirtiese en el valor (20.000€ de media) en una misma sesion y a la misma hora, la cotizacion ni se inmutaría (dado el volumen diario que mueve el valor y el numero de acciones que tiene en el mercado). Es por ello que paa nada soy un calienta valores.

La actitud de algunos si que me llama la atención; por ejemplo la de "micasa es tu casa"; porque es un tio que se empeña en decir sin fundamento alguno, que la bolsa esta cara y que proximamente habrá un crack, cuando actualmente va a pasar todo lo contrario. Analizando un poco al tio este y a alguno mas que hay por ahi, solo tengo que decir que a ellos lo que mas les gustaria actualmente es que España entrase en una crisis muy profunda y se fuera todo al carajo; ello es indicatorio de que la situacion personal y economica de estos tipos roza la desesperacion mas absoluta, y ven su futuro my negro de seguir España asi. La solucion para ellos sería una ecatombe economico-financiera y empezar de cero; lo que no saben es que quien es mediocre lo va a seguir siendo aunque empiecen de cero.


P.D Bueno pillao, que mas me puedes decir de jazztel? Crees que se calentara el valor la semana antes de dar los resultados del 4º trimestre? o quizas opinas que se desplomara como tu amiguete el futuro okupa?


----------



## Pillao (3 Feb 2007)

Lamento haberme equivocado con Vd…

No obstante, le agradezco que haya definido con tal precisión su perfil psicologico, pues ello obvia cualquier otra intervención por mi parte.

Sin embargo y como colofón a nuestra breve relación epistolar, va a permitirme un consejo… 

Hágase un favor, y acuda cuanto antes en busca de ayuda especializada.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (4 Feb 2007)

Pillao dijo:


> Hágase un favor, y acuda cuanto antes en busca de ayuda especializada.



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA, lo de ayuda especializada lo dice a nivel psicológico, y yo también lo suscribo...  
No sé, cada vez me va gustando más este hilo... ES LA SALSA DEL FORO !!!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (4 Feb 2007)

*seguimos con jazztel*

1/ SOLO LA RED DE FIBRA OPTICA ESTA VALORADA EN UNOS 1250.000.000 DE EUROS. ESTO DA UN VALOR DE 1 EURO/ACCION 
2/ CERCA DE 200 MILLONES EN CAJA 
3/ FONDO DE NEGOCIO CLIENTES, + O - 300 MILLONES 
4/ ACTIVO INMOBILIARIOS SIN ACTUALIZAR 
EN RESUMEN TODO ESTO DA UN VALOR DE UNOS 2,25 EUROS/ACCION

YA LE TOCA SUBIR Y LA VEREMOS CERCA DE LOS 1,4 EUROS PRONTO. 


(no es una recomendacion, es una opinion)


----------



## erpayo (5 Feb 2007)

http://toros-osos-y-borricos.blogspot.com/2006/09/jazztel.html

"Dicho esto, empiezo con el análisis de JAZ. Es broma. No se puede analizar. El párrafo anterior es todo lo que se puede decir de JAZ. Ahora bien, vamos a calcular un precio de entrada. Como no hay beneficios, ni cash flows positivos, ni nada, vamos a tomar los Fondos Propios (240 millones) y los vamos a dividir entre el número de acciones (unos 641 millones) con lo que obtendremos la cantidad de Fondos Propios por Acción: 0,37 €. Pero hay que tener en cuenta los riesgos de la compañía y el margen de seguridad. Yo dividiría esa cantidad entre 2 y entre 3 para tomar la mitad de la posición a 0,19 € y la otra mitad a 0,12 €. Nunca compraría JAZ por encima de 0,20. De hecho, ese es su mínimo histórico. Mucho riesgo empresarial. Demasiado riesgo empresarial."


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (5 Feb 2007)

erpayo dijo:


> http://toros-osos-y-borricos.blogspot.com/2006/09/jazztel.html
> 
> "Dicho esto, empiezo con el análisis de JAZ. Es broma. No se puede analizar. El párrafo anterior es todo lo que se puede decir de JAZ. Ahora bien, vamos a calcular un precio de entrada. Como no hay beneficios, ni cash flows positivos, ni nada, vamos a tomar los Fondos Propios (240 millones) y los vamos a dividir entre el número de acciones (unos 641 millones) con lo que obtendremos la cantidad de Fondos Propios por Acción: 0,37 €. Pero hay que tener en cuenta los riesgos de la compañía y el margen de seguridad. Yo dividiría esa cantidad entre 2 y entre 3 para tomar la mitad de la posición a 0,19 € y la otra mitad a 0,12 €. Nunca compraría JAZ por encima de 0,20. De hecho, ese es su mínimo histórico. Mucho riesgo empresarial. Demasiado riesgo empresarial."



Hola, soy GUERRAPSICOLOGICA:


> Erpayo, de qué vas? Eres un retrasado mental, chaval! Seguro que eres un frustado que compraste Terras por 130€. Menuda panda de fracasados hay en este foro! Mediocres! Otro más como mi casa es tu_casa que quiere una ecatombe[sic].
> Yo compré Jazztel cuando costaba 0,40€. Que os enteréis! Lo tengo escrito en el post de principios de Diciembre. Recomendé que compráseis! Encima de que os hago un favor y os doy un buen consejo...Allá vosotros pero después no me vengáis llorando. No sois más que unos frustados sin casa.
> No me creo lo que dice esa página de mierda ni tampoco lo que diga el Economista! Cuando consiga mis plusvalías vais a flipar. Vosotros aquí quejandoos y yo ganando dinero. Mataos!! Más que mataos!! Retrasaos mentales!!


----------



## KXT (5 Feb 2007)

Sería mejor que dejarais este hilo para opinar de Jazztel(bien o mal) y os insultarais por privado, por favor


----------



## nemo4 (6 Feb 2007)

KXT dijo:


> Sería mejor que dejarais este hilo para opinar de Jazztel(bien o mal) y os insultarais por privado, por favor



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Beborn (6 Feb 2007)

Yo he dado hoy orden de venta a 0.68 y no acaban de entrarme, hoy está super parado el valor a pesar del volumen, y casi seguro cierre por debajo del 0.68
La verdad, entre ayer y hoy no ha pintado nada bien, tras las últimas subidas descontroladas de la semana pasada sin consistencia ni motivo alguno, y paso de arriesgarme. He conseguido una buena plusvalía en pocos dias.

Volveré a entrar en breve, porque le auguro caidita...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (7 Feb 2007)

*jazztel*

Subiendo y con volumen

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=jaz&m=MC&d=


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (7 Feb 2007)

toca los 0,72 €


http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=3m


cerca del 100% de subida consolidada desde Diciembre


----------



## nemo4 (7 Feb 2007)

Ya casi toca mi orden a 0.75 vamos vamosssss


----------



## Beborn (7 Feb 2007)

nemo4 dijo:


> Ya casi toca mi orden a 0.75 vamos vamosssss



Qué fe tienes jaja.
Espera que no cierre hoy por debajo del 0.71 que le está costando mantener...


----------



## nemo4 (7 Feb 2007)

De momento ya le gano casi un 3% desde el día uno, si cada semana ganara un 3 (ojala) y retiro los beneficios mi inversion me rentaria un interes del 150% anual ,es decir que con 100000 € (medio apartamento) en un año te juntas con 250000, y sin dar palo al agua. 

(Esto es solo un juego matematico y no se corresponde con los riesgos reales de la inversión en la bolsa)


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (8 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> menuda panda de retrasaos mentales hay por aqui.



Prefiero no prestarte demasiada atención... supongo que simplemente no tienes a nadie que te pueda echar una mano... lo siento, tengo otras cosas en las que ocuparme... pero volverás a saber de mí, payasete* calientavalores* de una mierdecilla de tecnológica com es Jazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzztel... No hay por estos foros cosa más penosa que tú, *que tienes a medio foro en contra*, *que conocen tu poca valía personal*. Porque desde luego, no vales nada... Te crees que tienes la verdad divina sobre la bolsa? Pero si eres un miserable que en cuanto sube un valorcillo un 16% ya das saltos de alegría! Eres un pobre diablo tu también, o sea que deja de comportarte como si fueses un master de no sé qué.
*A quién no le has faltado el respeto?Paleto, Pillao, Titito, Beborn, etc. y un larga lista de personas que en cuanto opinan distinto que tú te lanzas con mala educación.* Tú sí que eres patético. Conmigo lo tienes negro, te lo aseguro, porque puedo escupir sobre tu hilo de mierda de Jazztel en cuanto me salga de los cojones. Y te aseguro que lo haré. Qué lástima me das...  

*¿NO TE DA VERGÜENZA VENIR A CALENTAR UN VALOR A UN FORO SOCIAL SOBRE LA VIVIENDA?* ¿POR QUÉ NO LO HACES EN INVERTIA O BOLSACINCO?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (8 Feb 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Prefiero no prestarte demasiada atención... supongo que simplemente no tienes a nadie que te pueda echar una mano... lo siento, tengo otras cosas en las que ocuparme... pero volverás a saber de mí, payasete* calientavalores* de una mierdecilla de tecnológica com es Jazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzztel... No hay por estos foros cosa más penosa que tú, *que tienes a medio foro en contra*, *que conocen tu poca valía personal*. Porque desde luego, no vales nada... Te crees que tienes la verdad divina sobre la bolsa? Pero si eres un miserable que en cuanto sube un valorcillo un 16% ya das saltos de alegría! Eres un pobre diablo tu también, o sea que deja de comportarte como si fueses un master de no sé qué.
> *A quién no le has faltado el respeto?Paleto, Pillao, Titito, Beborn, etc. y un larga lista de personas que en cuanto opinan distinto que tú te lanzas con mala educación.* Tú sí que eres patético. Conmigo lo tienes negro, te lo aseguro, porque puedo escupir sobre tu hilo de mierda de Jazztel en cuanto me salga de los cojones. Y te aseguro que lo haré. Qué lástima me das...
> 
> *¿NO TE DA VERGÜENZA VENIR A CALENTAR UN VALOR A UN FORO SOCIAL SOBRE LA VIVIENDA?* ¿POR QUÉ NO LO HACES EN INVERTIA O BOLSACINCO?




Por supuesto que me alegro cuando jazztel sube, como no me voy a alegrar si estoy comprado desde minimos y ya casi duplico (me estoy planteando vender un buen paquete de acciones para la semana que viene, que creo que se va a calentar). Lo que es de ser un “border line” es flipar dia tras dia cuando el euribor pasa de 4,05 a 4,06 ,que es lo que haces tu.


No soy usuario de ningún foro salvo este, y fue con este con el que participé por primera vez.

Y lo de calientavalores tiene gracia, porque como ya dije en otra ocasion, ni 2500 micasa es tu casa, invirtiendo a la vez en jazztel sus ahorrillos moverían la cotizacion.(pero claro, tu de eso no tienes ni putaidea).

Me trae sin cuidao que escupas sobre lo que escribo ni que estes dando la brasa continuamente, es mas, me hace gracia tener un perrillo en el foro, que ladre cada vez que meta un post. Ademas le da vidilla a esto. 


El caso es que un dia divagando, alla por finales de Noviembre propuse una cartera para gente de perfil agrasivo, era mas o menos asi:

Pareja sin hijos con 90.000€ ahorrados ycon una capacidad de ahorro anual de 15.000€. Si se jugaran 50.000€ en jazztel u otro chicharro de los que comente (que por cierto, han subido todos) a fecha de hoy su cartera sería de 135.000€ en dos meses. Eso es un hecho y una realidad, como tambien es un hecho y una realidad que eres un piltrafilla.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (9 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Por supuesto que me alegro cuando jazztel sube, como no me voy a alegrar si estoy comprado desde minimos y ya casi duplico (me estoy planteando vender un buen paquete de acciones para la semana que viene, que creo que se va a calentar). Lo que es de ser un “border line” es flipar dia tras dia cuando el euribor pasa de 4,05 a 4,06 ,que es lo que haces tu.
> 
> 
> No soy usuario de ningún foro salvo este, y fue con este con el que participé por primera vez.
> ...



Yo creo que no eres más que un flipao, que tienes cuatro chavos en un papel con poco futuro como Jazztel (y esto lo dicen muchas consultoras) y porque se haya revalorado en los dos últimos meses ya te crees el rey del mundo.
Y en el fondo das penilla.
Me gustaría saber a qué te dedicas. Como resulte que sólo seas un especulata, ya te veo pasándolo mal cuando lleguen las vacas flacas.
En el fondo no eres más que nadie de los que estamos aquí, y bastante penoso por cierto.

LO QUE SÍ QUE QUIERO ES ADVERTIR A CUALQUIER FORERO QUE ATIENDA A LO QUE DIGA *GUERRAPSICOLOGICA *QUE POR FAVOR PIENSEN QUE *JAZZTEL ES UN VALOR SOBRECALENTADO* Y QUE GUERRAPSICOLOGICA APROVECHA BURBUJA.INFO PARA CALENTAR UN *VALOR RUINOSO*.

Y a partir de ahí sigue diciendo lo que te dé la gana. Creo, como muchos otros que los que haces es peligroso, y aunque la mayoría de los foreros saben de qué pie calzas voy a seguir advirtiendo en este hilo de tus tonterías.


----------



## titito (9 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> El caso es que un dia divagando, alla por finales de Noviembre propuse una cartera para gente de perfil agrasivo, era mas o menos asi:
> 
> Pareja sin hijos con 90.000€ ahorrados ycon una capacidad de ahorro anual de 15.000€. Si se jugaran 50.000€ en jazztel u otro chicharro de los que comente (que por cierto, han subido todos) a fecha de hoy su cartera sería de 135.000€ en dos meses. Eso es un hecho y una realidad, como tambien es un hecho y una realidad que eres un piltrafilla.



Yo te voy a dar una cartera de perfil aún más agresivo, para todos aquellos que tengan unos 100000 euros ahorrados y quieran conseguir 435000 en tan sólo una semana: en Eurobet te dan 4,35 euros por cada euro apostado a favor de la Real Sociedad. Yo ya aviso de que este fin de semana va a darlo todo cargada de moral por el punto de Sevilla y que los jugadores del Madrid van a hacer la cama a Capello. 

Por supuesto que si fallo, editaré y borraré este mensaje.

AVISO: ¡¡Multiplicaréis vuestra cartera por 4,35 en sólo 90 minutos!!


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (9 Feb 2007)

titito dijo:


> Yo te voy a dar una cartera de perfil aún más agresivo, para todos aquellos que tengan unos 100000 euros ahorrados y quieran conseguir 435000 en tan sólo una semana: en Eurobet te dan 4,35 euros por cada euro apostado a favor de la Real Sociedad. Yo ya aviso de que este fin de semana va a darlo todo cargada de moral por el punto de Sevilla y que los jugadores del Madrid van a hacer la cama a Capello.
> 
> Por supuesto que si fallo, editaré y borraré este mensaje.
> 
> AVISO: ¡¡Multiplicaréis vuestra cartera por 4,35 en sólo 90 minutos!!



Dios titito, esto sí que es una inversión. Tengo 80.000€ ahorrados! O sea que si los meto en Eurobet... me puedo comprar el pisito de mis sueños!!!   

Ahora mismo me conecto! Esto sí que es una inversión agresiva!! Hacía falta una aportación así en el foro! Lo de jazztel no me convence pero esto sí. Lo invierto y el lunes de digo algo en este mismo hilo ok?

Gracias, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Feb 2007)

*importante*

De confirmarse esto:


09/02/2007 
Jazztel, en el horizonte de Vodafone
La operadora británica no duda ya en reconocer su interés en ofrecer banda ancha fija en España. LA intención ya se sospechaba desde hace tiempo, pero las dudas que flotaban en el ambiente las acaba de despejar el primer ejecutivo de la operadora en una entrevista que ayer publicó EL PAÍS. 


Fuente:

http://www.negocios.com/gaceta/mynewsbuscar/?method=buscar&precision=2&int_olddays=7&query=jazztel

Hasta donde subiría Jazztel?


P.D

El valor el claramente alcista cuando cruzo la MM200 sesiones con ese fuerte volumen por los 0.5x euros


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Feb 2007)

*+ Jazztel*

L A intención ya se sospechaba desde hace tiempo, pero las dudas que flotaban en el ambiente las acaba de despejar el primer ejecutivo de la operadora en una entrevista que ayer publicó EL PAÍS. Según Arun Sarin, la primera compañía de móviles de Europa “ofrecerá ADSL” en nuestro país. De cumplir este aviso para navegantes*, la filial española seguiría los pasos de algunas de sus hermanas ricas de continente. En Alemania, Vodafone entró en Accor, en Italia adquirió Fastweb y en Inglaterra llegó a un acuerdo con British Telecom para revender ADSL. Lo que pase en España está aún por ver.  * Nota: mirar graficas de iliad en bolsa

Todas las posibilidadesestán abiertas, pero algunas parecen más sólidas que otras. Por ejemplo, parece descabellado que, a estas alturas del baile, Vodafone se enrede en desplegar red fija propia (desagregar el bucle de abonado). También se antoja complicado que busque un socio para revender ADSL. Lo más directo sería comprar un proveedor de acceso a Internet con presencia en el mercado. Además, tirar de chequera no parece ningún quebranto si con dinero puede ensanchar su futuro como operador convergente de telecomunicaciones. 

Sólo hace falta levantar la vista para comprobar que las posibilidades de compra en el mercado español de banda ancha se cuentan con muy poquitos dedos de una mano. Una vez descartadas Telefónica y Orange, (imposibles por rivalidad y precio), podrían quedar un par de peritas en dulce susceptibles de llevarse a la boca: Jazztel, el sueño-pesadilla de Fernández Pujals, y Ya.com, cuya pervivencia en Deutsche Telecom se ha puesto en entredicho en algunos foros. Otros observadores podrían añadir más candidatos, como Ono y Tele 2, todos ellas con remotos fundamentos. 

Dicho lo dicho por Sarin, el mercado volvió a realizar sus cábalas y a especular con operaciones que podrían pergeñarse. Jazztel sonó con fuerza durante el arranque de la jormada para luego diluirse y caer el 1,41%, hasta los 0,72 euros. 

La historia ya es conocida y, de todos los posibles escenarios, el más cercano podría ser la operadora de Leopoldo Fernández-Pujals. 

En estos momentos, pocos podrán decir al empresario hispano cubano que la operadora no tiene el futuro, al menos a un año vista. El pasado 1 de febrero, la compañía de telecomunicaciones amplió su capital casi el 6% con la emisión de 80 millones de acciones por importe de 49 millones de euros. 

Fernández-Pujals se comprometió a no vender su participación mayoritaria en Jazztel antes de alcanzar unos objetivos por ahora lejanos (alcanzar una cuota de mercado del 10% y haber cumplido 65 años, cinco más de los actuales). Lo que parece claro es que aquellas palabras no disuadirán a ningún coloso interesado en lanzar una oferta por Jazztel, ya sea hostil o amistosa.


----------



## Beborn (12 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Jazztel sonó con fuerza durante el arranque de la jormada para luego diluirse y caer el 1,41%, hasta los 0,72 euros.



Y hoy otra caidita hasta el 0,70 ...
Te agarras a Jazztel como un clavo ardiendo.

La verdad, hoy en día, con paciencia y tiempo, hasta una caca de perro a largo plazo es susceptible de sufrir revalorización. Por lo tanto, el que lleves meses advirtiendo de que Jazztel subirá, no te da ni más autoridad ni mayor credibilidad.
Simplemente aburres a los MUERTOS.

Fijate en otros valores en los cuales seguramente estás perdiendo jugosas plusvalías por querer seguir "dentro" de Jazztel. A mi personalmente ya me ha dado tiempo en 2 ocasiones a entrar y salir del valor, recoger beneficios, y "especular" con otros valores mientras tanto, sin perder el tren (no, no tu tren, ese que tanto te jactas de haber cogido, allá por el 0,40€). Parece que solo existiera Jazztel para ti.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (12 Feb 2007)

*mmmmmmm, interesante*

Fuente

http://www.lacartadelabolsa.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7972&&Itemid=30



JAZZTEL, ¿resurge de las cenizas?... Analizábamos Jazztel, por última vez, justo, en una semana decisiva para el valor. En ese análisis, marcábamos una oportunidad que considerábamos decisiva. Era la oportunidad del resurgir o la del morir lentamente. Y el valor decidió... 

Veamos aquel análisis de Jazztel, que hacíamos junto a Ercros. En el mismo decíamos: 

En aquel análisis de Jazztel, decíamos que estaba atrapada en un Canal Bajista y que las cosas se habían puesto feas, que tenía que decidir y justo en la siguiente semana a nuestro análisis: 

"...A Corto Plazo, la superación de los 0.45, nos daría un objetivo alcista de 0.49. La próxima semana tiene que decidirlo..." 

Y seguíamos con: 

"... En caso de superación de los 0.49, el punto de fuerza, está en los 0,51 y el de confirmación en los 0.53, para atacar, definitivamente, la resistencia de dicho Canal Descendente. Además, la rotura del 0.53, provoca una fuga, a corto plazo, de una figura de Doble Suelo, con unos objetivos de 0.66 y una resistencia intermedia en los 0.63 euros." 

Pues bien, todo eso se produjo, justo, en la semana decisiva que exponíamos, y el valor ha llegado a alcanzar un precio de 0.78. 

El gráfico semanal actualizado de Jazztel es claro. El Canal Descendente, ha sido roto al alza con violencia y volumen. Observen los círculos amarillos en el Volumen, antes de la fuga y en la fuga. Se tomaron posiciones antes de la fuga y durante la rotura del canal, dándonos a entender que, posiblemente, algo ha cambiado en Jazztel. 

Observemos ahora las Fase o Etapas del gráfico de Jazztel actualmente y comparémosla con el gráfico de Fases o Etapas. Se puede declarar que Jazztel, ha consolidado una Fase Suelo, (1), y que, además, acaba de activar una Fase Alcista, (2), para medio/largo plazo. 

El tema Paceo de las últimas semanas, en precios de 0.61 euros, nos indican que este precio pudiera ser soporte para la formación alcista que ha iniciado. Nosotros consideramos que los 0.63-61 son el primer soporte y los 0.53 el de debilidad de la estructura formada, así que este punto no debe ser violado de ninguna manera, a cierre semanal. 

He pintado en el gráfico, unos rangos de comportamiento, líneas rojas discontinuas, de 0.15 céntimos, que nos darán pistas de los impulsos que va a realizar Jazztel, en las próximas semanas o meses, todo ello, si el valor no pierde los soportes indicados en las 3-4 semanas siguientes a este análisis. 

Jazztel, suele moverse en volatilidades de dos rangos, así que cuando active un rango, puede provocar la consecución de dos rangos de un solo impulso. Ahora mismo ha activado el rango de 0.83 euros, donde se produjo-confirmó, la activación de la Fase Bajista, (4), anterior. Marcamos el punto, con círculo verde. 

Observen el último rango, el de los 1.15 euros. Los que me conocen de tiempo atrás, saben que avisábamos de ese punto, cuando el valor atacaba el rango de los 1.68 euros. En aquella ocasión, decíamos que el valor debía volver a caer a ese punto. Jazztel se había comido 2 rangos y activado uno tercero, el de último impulso, sin regular. Este punto, los 1.15, deberían ser el cambio de "empresa". Es el origen del Canal Descendente, y por tanto es el objetivo a recuperar, al haber roto, este canal, al alza. 

Los osciladores técnicos dan permiso para seguir subiendo en las siguientes semanas, tanto a corto como a medio/largo plazo. Si el valor superase los 0.78, activaría, a corto plazo, un objetivo de 0.99 euros, con una potencial total hasta los 1.03 euros, dos objetivos marcados en nuestros rangos. 

Resumen: JAZZTEL, ha activado una Fase Alcista, (2). Para que este movimiento no haya sido falso, Jazztel, no debe perder los 0.61-63, que sería la debilidad, y los 0.53, la confirmación de que todo ha sido en balde. Pensamos que por el estudio del volumen, de figuras y demás indicadores, está siendo correcto. Parece que Jazztel, vuelve a resurgir, y que algo ha cambiado en la empresa. Sus noticias sobre que ya tienen dinero para afrontar todo el año 2007 y los últimos rumores sobre operaciones especiales, hacen que estemos atentos al valor para las próximas semanas y meses. Recomendamos pues, la compra del valor, pero vigilando siempre los soportes indicados, es un valor Maxglo System ® para medio/largo plazo. 

Nuestra Web ha publicado todas las noticias que han ido surgiendo de Jazztel, si desea saber todo lo último que se ha dicho del mismo, pulse en este enlace. 

Esperando que esta exposición de la situación les haya sido útil, me despido


----------



## Jose (12 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Fuente
> 
> http://www.lacartadelabolsa.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7972&&Itemid=30
> 
> ...



Hoy he oido hablar bien de campofrío y ercros. Yo ahora sigo Ballard Power Sistem en el Nasdaq .¿que te parece esta última?. Espero tus comentarios técnicos.
Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## nemo4 (13 Feb 2007)

Ese comentario no es de guerra sino de Maxglo, el As del AT, puedes rogarle un AT en invertia en los foros de Avz o de Jazz. Es muy amable y probablemente si se lo piden varias personas lo hará.

PD. La codicia me puede subo orden de venta a 0.77 

Editado: he visto el gráfico de Ballard y la verdad no le encuentro un gran atractivo, tiene un pequeño impulso alcista, pero a mi entender ni de lejos a roto la bajista que arrastra desde los cien Euros. Sigue vigilando


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Feb 2007)

*mi 120% de revalorizacion aunque joda*

Posiblemente si esto es cierto................. fuente:

http://es.biz.yahoo.com/070213/192/5dk2n.html

se cumpla antes de tiempo lo que ya decia yo a primeros de Diciembre

En todo caso y aunque se trate de un bulo, no cabe duda que se calentara la accion; y en cambio, de ser cierta la noticio estoy seguro que la OpA no quedará a ese precio, será bastante superior


Noticia desarrollada

13 de febrero de 2007, 8h04 
Jazztel- Operadora británica podría preparar oferta de 0,96 eur/acción -Prensa 


MADRID (AFX-España) - Jazztel podría ser objeto de una oferta de compra por parte de una operadora británica, que podría ofrecer 0,96 euros por acción, según rumores recogidos en Negocio y Estilo de Vida.
MADRID (AFX-España) - Jazztel (Madrid: JAZ.MC - noticias) podría ser objeto de una oferta de compra por parte de una operadora británica, que podría ofrecer 0,96 euros por acción, según rumores recogidos en Negocio y Estilo de Vida.

La posible oferta podría estar condicionada a que Jazztel y Telefónica (Madrid: TEF.MC - noticias) acuerden poner fin a las reclamaciones judiciales entre ellas, añade el diario citando comentarios de inversores.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Feb 2007)

nemo4 dijo:


> Ese comentario no es de guerra sino de Maxglo, el As del AT, puedes rogarle un AT en invertia en los foros de Avz o de Jazz. Es muy amable y probablemente si se lo piden varias personas lo hará.
> 
> PD. La codicia me puede subo orden de venta a 0.77
> 
> Editado: he visto el gráfico de Ballard y la verdad no le encuentro un gran atractivo, tiene un pequeño impulso alcista, pero a mi entender ni de lejos a roto la bajista que arrastra desde los cien Euros. Sigue vigilando




sería mejor que subieses la orden de venta, y si tienes stop te aconsejaria que lo pusieses muy abajo porque estoy seguro que antes de los grandes subidones la tiraran pabajo para sacar a los cortos barrer stops y recoger mas papel.

Saludos


P.D el final del 1er trimestre va a ser acojonante, y el segundo trim apoteosico


----------



## nemo4 (13 Feb 2007)

No pongo stops, eso es para el que quiere regalar titulos.

Edito para recordar queacaba de picotear del .75, Jazz subiendo y los ladrillos bajando,.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Feb 2007)

*la jazzy*

jaz sube 8,57% y esta en 0,76€

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC


ibex 14 821


----------



## nemo4 (13 Feb 2007)

Que poco me falta para mi 0.77... Lo ha tocado pero todavía no me las han comprado.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Feb 2007)

*acumulacion*

Nemo:

yo veo una acumulacion butal en 0,76, se están comiendo todo lo que se suelta. Sia esto le sumas el rumor de opa a 0,96 (que de eso ´ná de ná, si hay opa será bastante mas arriba)... con todo esto no crees que sería mejor dejar las ganancias correr?? 

Mi orden de venta psicologica esta entono a los 1,15- 1,20 pero viendo lo que estoy vindo me parece que mo lo voy a replantear, de aquí a final de año (yo diria que para la noche de San Juan) se podrán haber vendido perfectamente en 1,40


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Feb 2007)

*solo unas cosillas*

Acabada esta magnifica sesion de bolsa me las piro, pero antes decir:

1.- la empresa no ha desmentido el rumor publicao por muchas agencias de noticias

2.- Al cierre debería haber comunicado por parte de la empresa y si es lo que me imagino mañana la CNMV cancelará la cotizacion de jazztel y posteriormente abrirá con un GAP de la ostia.

3.- me daría por muy satisfecho los 0,96 € por accion de la hipotética OPA, aunque no estaria mal qe pasase como con Endesa

Ya paro que se me va la imaginacion y para mañana:

Feliz dia de San VAlentin a todos/as


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Feb 2007)

*El ultimo chicharro que queda por subir*

A estas alturas jazztel es de los pocos chicharros con potencial que quedan por despuntar .

¿Qué ha hecho Avanzit para valer 8 euros cuando el año pasado valía 1? 
¿Qué ha hecho Urbas para llegar a valer hace un año 0,64 euros y llegar a valer más de 4 euros en pocos meses? 
¿Qué ha heho Tubos Reunidos para valer el año pasado 2,40 euros y valer ahora casi 20 euros? 
¿Qué ha hecho Inbesos para valer hace año y medio 5 euros y valer ahora 33 euros? 

¿que me decis de astroc?

Yo personalmente me conformaria con vender a 1,35 o que la opa hiptetica estuviese por ahí. Pero quien sabe, en 10meses jazztel puede ser avanzit, astroc ....
De momento sube sin saber porque, y sin parar; pues nada que siga subiendo.

Soñar es facil.... 20 MEGAS-20 EUROS (POR ACCION)


----------



## nemo4 (14 Feb 2007)

Vendido a 0.78 jeje. 

Orden de compra a 0.69 


pues vaya chicharrazo, pues mira que mala, para rato invierto yo en jaz, de 0.8 no pasa.... jeje


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Feb 2007)

jazztel 6,49 de subida hoy 14 de Febrero

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=3m


Dolmen que me dices!!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Feb 2007)

*http://bolsarama.wordpress.com/2007/02/15/jazztel-jazmc-perspectivas-mp/*

Fuente http://bolsarama.wordpress.com/2007/02/15/jazztel-jazmc-perspectivas-mp/

En nuestro anterior comentario (ver comentario) hacíamos referencia a que los escenarios mostrados, tanto en gráfico diario como en semanal, nos hacían pensar en el inicio de un nuevo impulso hacia los 0,9x €. Tras la ruptura del nivel de los 0,78 € se está en disposición de ello.

Esta vez, queremos ir más allá, e intentar mostrar qué es lo que se puede esperar de este valor de cara al medio plazo (entendemos por medio plazo, MP, un periodo inferior a un año), única y exclusivamente desde el punto de vista técnico.



En ese sentido habría que destacar una formación de implicaciones alcistas conocida popularmente como “taza con asa”. Dicha taza estaría localizada entre los niveles de los 0,40 y 0,75 €, con una asa entre los 0,55 y 0,75 €. Podríamos hacer el símil de que la taza corresponde a un impulso, y que la asa hace la función de “corrección + recuperación”. Al superar los máximos marcados en esta formación, se da sentido a la misma, activando en consecuencia sus objetivos. Éstos cabría situarlos en el nivel de los 1,10 € (+/- holgura), cota de relevante componente histórico del valor.

Para dar fiabilidad al movimiento, éste se deberá producir de manera que no se pierda en ninguna corrección intermedia la línea de tendencia marcada de color gris, correspondiente a la línea de Gann del movimiento.

En toda esta posible evolución, destacarían por su potencial importancia dos niveles: uno situado en la horquilla de los 0,87-0,88 € y otro en la correspondiente a los 1,02-1,03 €. Dichos niveles, a priori, funcionarán como fuertes resistencias al avance.

Si se llegase a esos 1,10 € y se consolidase entre esta cota y los 1,03 € (que supone el nivel del 50% de toda la bajada), se estaría en disposición de mirar “más alto”.

En definitiva, una superación de los 0,88 € nos abriría las puertas a buscar las referencias históricas dejadas en los 0,9x €, lo cual facilitaría mucho la tarea de alcanzar el objetivo de la formación de taza con asa, situado en los 1,10 €.


----------



## nemo4 (15 Feb 2007)

Puntos clave a corto para jaz:
0.78 (no perder)
0.86 Le costará unos días superarla como díos manda
1.03, rebotando en 0.9 +-
1.28, Ojalaaaa
1.58 Aleluyaa

Tendencia actual, alcista a saco.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Feb 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> Yo he dado hoy orden de venta a 0.68 y no acaban de entrarme, hoy está super parado el valor a pesar del volumen, y casi seguro cierre por debajo del 0.68
> La verdad, entre ayer y hoy no ha pintado nada bien, tras las últimas subidas descontroladas de la semana pasada sin consistencia ni motivo alguno, y paso de arriesgarme. He conseguido una buena plusvalía en pocos dias.
> 
> Volveré a entrar en breve, porque le auguro caidita...



Pero pedazo de subnormal!! , tu no dijiste esto? el 11 de Enero

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=13&pp=20

dicho por beborn el 11 de Enero 

"Perdona pero no tengo actualmente inversiones en bolsa, y cuando las tuve jamás compré Jazztel (ni ninguna tecnológica).
Si sé cosas sobre Jazztel, su fundador, y diversor proyectos de éste etc etc, es porque efectivamente TRABAJO en tecnológicas, lo cuál, para empezar, me da una mejor VISION de lo que ocurre, ocurrió y ocurrirá en ese sector.
Un consejo: no veas FANTASMAS donde no los hay. Te crees que todos en éste foro tenemos tus amadas JAZZTEL?

Mira, si fueras más gilipollas, te apellidarías Bush, de nombre George.

Al final te ha dado por comprar jazz?


----------



## Beborn (15 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Pero pedazo de subnormal!! , tu no dijiste esto? el 11 de Enero
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=13&pp=20
> 
> ...





En aquella ocasión no tenía Jazztel, y mi respuesta venía motivada por tu tremenda insistencia en que todo el que va contra Jazztel, es porque, cuál trauma infantil, habia comprado en máximos, y no era mi caso desde luego.
Lo cual no quita para que luego, cuando vi un momento adecuado y dispuse de liquidez para trastear un poco, comprase.

Y si, esa primera compra ya me la ventilé, con buenas plusvalías (10 centimillos en 3 o 4 dias, no recuerdo), y ahora tengo otro paquete compradas a 0.72, que igualmente no dudaré en vender cuando opine PERSONALMENTE, y al margen de todas tus pajas mentales y de los "analistos", que ha llegado el momento de hacerlo.

Yo no tengo ningún miedo a vender, asegurando plusvalías, para recomprar posteriormente aunq sea a precios un poco más caros.
Durante la, a veces muy lenta ascensión de ciertos valores, vale más salirse, especular con otros, y volver a recomprar con más fuerza y en mejor momento (no tan lateral y si más alcista, o una vez rotas ciertas resistencias críticas). Te aseguro que, además de ser más divertido (y ojo, arriesgado, si) se consiguen buenas plusvalías.


----------



## nemo4 (16 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Pero pedazo de subnormal!! , tu no dijiste esto? el 11 de Enero
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=13&pp=20
> 
> ...



Guerra parece que tengas el sindorme de tourette, por favor no veo necesario que tengas que insultar a nadie, epitetos como subnormal o gilipollas creo que estan de más, sinceramente con eso la cagas.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (20 Feb 2007)

*Noticia importante sobre infraponderación Jazztel*

ATENCION ATENCION: INFORMACIÓN DE SUMO INTERÉS PARA QUIENES SIGUEN ESTE HILO

http://www.elconfidencial.com/economia/noticia.asp?id=8864&edicion=20/02/2007&pass=



*Jazztel cotiza una operación corporativa o una alianza, según JPMorgan*

El banco de inversión JP Morgan ha iniciado el seguimiento de las acciones de Jazztel con la recomendación de 'infraponderar', que implica la venta de acciones para reducir su peso en cartera, con un precio objetivo de 0,49 euros por acción. Los títulos de la operadora que preside Leopoldo Fernández Pujals suben un 1,27%, hasta 0,8 euros, que le sitúa en sus niveles más altos en 10 meses.

David Wright, analista de telecomunicaciones de la firma, explica los motivos de esta valoración. "*Vemos un descenso del 39% sobre nuestra actual valoración*, aunque creemos que Jazztel cotiza una operación corporativa o una gran alianza en el terreno del ADSL (acceso telefónico a Interne de banda ancha)", explica.

"Es el mayor operador alternativo en España, pero *está limitado por la falta de financiación* y una creciente competencia en su mercado (...) Jazztel tiene fondos que le alcanzan hasta mediados de 2008, sin embargo, esto puede ser insuficiente para ganar cuota de mercado frente a sus rivales mejor financiados como Telefónica, France Telecom, Vodafone y el gigante dormido Ono", añade este experto.

Respecto a los posibles catalizadores que puede encontrar la compañía en bolsa, Wright considera que ambas posibilidades (alianza o venta de la compañía) ya están recogidas en el precio. "En nuestra opinión, una venta o una alianza en el ADSL no crearían una subida adicional de sobre los niveles actuales. Creemos que ambos escenarios son optimistas y ya están descontados", indica el analista de JPMorgan.


Yo no opino, simplemente expongo la opinión de los expertos para vuestra información.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Feb 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> El banco de inversión JP Morgan ha iniciado el seguimiento de las acciones de Jazztel con la recomendación de 'infraponderar', que implica la venta de acciones para reducir su peso en cartera, con un precio objetivo de 0,49 euros por acción.
> (...)
> 
> Respecto a los posibles catalizadores que puede encontrar la compañía en bolsa, Wright considera que ambas posibilidades (alianza o venta de la compañía) ya están recogidas en el precio. "En nuestra opinión, una venta o una alianza en el ADSL no crearían una subida adicional de sobre los niveles actuales. Creemos que ambos escenarios son optimistas y ya están descontados", indica el analista de JPMorgan.



Bueno, yo creo que aún no participé en esta "exposición de opiniones" porqué en seguida os tiráis los trastos, pero... si tan mal va Jazztel, ¿para que inicia JPMorgan una cobertura de Jazztel ahora? ¿Si va a ir para abajo, qué sentido tiene complicarse?
Y segundo, si recomiendan deshacerse de las acciones a 0,49 de precio objetivo (vamos, "vende ahora, que luego te quedarás pillado", ¿por qué están comprando ellos? ¿Van a regalar dinero comprando caro y vendiendo barato? 

Yo no opino, sólo pregunto por sus motivos para recomendar algo y hacer lo contrario.


----------



## Dolmen (20 Feb 2007)

http://www.expansion.com/edicion/expansion/inversion/es/desarrollo/741523.html

INVERSIÓN 20/02/2007 
JPMorgan inicia la cobertura de Jazztel en "infraponderar" 
Expansión.com

Publicado: 08:19


El banco de inversión estadounidense JPMorgan ha iniciado la cobertura de los títulos del proveedor de servicios de telecomunicaciones Jazztel con la recomendación de "infraponderar". 


Las acciones de la compañía presidida por Leopoldo Fernández Pujals cerraron la sesión de ayer en 0,79 euros tras experimentar un avance del 2,60% en la jornada.

Jazztel acumula una revalorización en bolsa superior al 26% desde que comenzó el año. 

Sus títulos se dispararon más del 11% el pasado 1 de febrero tras anunciar la realización de una ampliación de capital por un importe de 49,14 millones de euros mediante la emisión de 80 millones de acciones.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Feb 2007)

*analisis de noesis*

Antes de nada, decir que cada vez que el kinki de "micasa es tu casa" habla sobre jazztel poniendo algun articulo de algun analisto de turno suele pegar un subidon en breves dias de un 15% aprox; le viene pasando desde Diciembre, cuando cotizaba a 0,41€.



ANÁLISIS TÉCNICO DE JAZZTEL 


TABLA DE SOPORTES Y RESISTENCIAS: 


SOPORTES RESISTENCIAS 

PRIMERO 0,77 0,80 

SEGUNDO 0,69 0,83 



SITUACIÓN TÉCNICA: 

15/2/07 


Análisis 

Los rebotes desde soportes de 0,53/54 euros (corrección de un 61,80-66% del tramo alcista previo) ya han superado niveles de 0,78 euros, máximos del pasado mes de diciembre, por lo que permiten la reanudación de la tendencia alcista previa. Ahora lo más probable es que se produzcan mayores avances en plazos próximos que lleven al precio hacia la zona de siguientes objetivos en los 0,84 euros (recuperación de un 38,20% de la caída de medio plazo) e incluso por encima hacia los 0,97 euros. 

Para cancelar el actual sesgo alcista en plazos próximos es necesario que se impongan los recortes y que estos lleven al precio más allá de soportes los 0,65 euros en un primer momento (mínimo semanal previo). En el caso de que se pierdan siguientes soportes en los 0,53 euros (último mínimo relativo ascendente) se alejarían definitivamente las posibilidades alcistas y advertiría de una profundización de las cesiones hacia los 0,47 y 0,41 euros. Ahora bien, mientras estos niveles no sean cedidos se mantendrá el actual sesgo de trading alcista en el corto plazo. 

ESCENARIO: 

La cotización de Jazztel definía a lo largo de los últimos meses una tendencia bajista desde que alcanzara resistencias de 1,67 euros que ya puede darse por finalizada. Efectivamente, todo apunta a que se ha visto un suelo a las caídas de medio plazo en los 0,38 euros, punto desde donde la tendencia alcista principal, la que comenzó en los 0,23 euros va a tratar de tener continuidad. En este sentido, cabe señalar que ya se pueden observar como los mínimos y máximos relativos semanales son ascendentes, señal inequívoca de que la tendencia de corto - medio plazo ha pasado a ser alcista. Además, se confirma la premisa alcista de ver un cierre mensual por encima de los máximos del mes previo (en diciembre cerró por encima de los 0,49 euros, máximos de noviembre de 2006), algo que no se podía observar desde marzo de 2005, fecha en la que alcanzó los 1,67 euros. 

Esto permite favorecer la búsqueda de objetivos de ajuste proporcionales a toda esta caída, lo que traducido a niveles da lugar a objetivos mínimos de subida en los 0,83 euros (ajuste del 38,20%) pero no se descarta la vuelta a los 1,67 euros o, cuando menos, buscar ajustar un 61,80- 66%, lo que traducido a precios sería volver a ver a Jazztel cotizar en los 1,10 - 1,17 euros. Este escenario es el más probable en próximos meses mientras eventuales recortes no profundicen bajo los 0,41 euros, si bien no tendría ningún sentido que se perdieran soportes de 0,47 euros (GAP de escape). 

Recomendación 

Medio plazo: Compras en busca de que se haya reanudado la tendencia alcista de largo plazo. La referencia de stop se sitúa en cierres bajo los 0,41 euros y se buscan objetivos en los 1,67 euros. 

Corto plazo: Mantener compras asignando un stop en niveles que se pueden elevar a cierres bajo los 0,60 euros. En la zona de los 0,80 euros se ha podido realizar una toma parcial de beneficios. 



Noesis análisis financiero. 

Jueves 15 de Febrero de 2007.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Feb 2007)

*algunas notas*

16:50 
JAZZTEL 

Según el diario El Economista: 

Jazztel está a punto de sellar un acuerdo con Telefónica, para abandonar los juzgados a cambio de compensaciones por ambos lados. Según ha podido saber el Economista, es probable que el acuerdo se cierre la próxima semana tras cerca de dos meses de negociaciones.

Para que quede constancia en el futuro lo dejaré claro en este post:

Jazztel durante los proximos meses va a estar muy pero que muy movidito, debido a las siguientes noticias pendientes que harán calentar muy mucho el valor:

1.- Alianza con BT o vodafone para ofrecer el cuadruple play (ADLS,fijo,TV,Movil).

2.- Ebitda positivo.

3.- Alcance de los 600.000 clientes.

4.- entrada de socio de referencia.

5.- entrada en el valor de un fondo.

6.- apoyo desde la banca. Creo recordar que el deutsch bank tiene un 5% y pico de jazztel.

Escenario actual: el mercado del ADSL está en pleno auge en España actualmente y se esperan hasta 2010 la entrada de mas de 4 millones de nuevos usuarios de ADSL.

Nota:aviso a navagantes: la grafica de jazztel va a ser muy parecida a la de avancit enlos proximos meses, y si no, al tiempo.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=AVZ.MC&t=2y


----------



## skalofrio (20 Feb 2007)

Buenas tardes, 

Guerrapsicologica, al final como buen inversor a corto plazo indicarte que ya compré mi paquetito de jazzteles a 0.69 de media objetivo a corto plazo de 0.78. 

Pues bien, se hizo tan rápido el objetivo y con tanto impulso y volumen que he aplicado una de las normas basicas con las cuales opero: *corto perdidas, dejo correr beneficios.* JAZZTEL HOY POR HOY ES ALCISTA A MEDIO Y LARGO PLAZO. 

El valor ahora mismo se encuentra en momento de decisión (a corto plazo) , es mañana cuando se va a decidir si pierde el 76 con objetivo a 0.72 en primera instancia y 0.60 en segundo lugar o si por lo contrario y como yo espero rompe 0.80 signo de fin de corrección y el 83 confirmación de la mismaa con objetivos a corto plazo de 0.89 , 0.90 momento donde yo colocaré de nuevo mi stop de beneficios.

VENTA EN LA PERDIDA DEL 0.75 Y A ESPERAR.

Suerte en estos dias y que todo el mundo tenga claro que esta es una de las acciones más manipuladas por las grandes agencias y donde más riesgo hay de inversión. 

Estos dias he estado jugando tambien con snc. vendidas a 6 euros desde 4.46 y con inmocaral, compradas a 5.24 y vendidas hoy a 5.90. MI GRAN APUESTA PARA MAÑANA TB ES URBAS con unos paquetes comprado a 5.27 de media.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (21 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Antes de nada, decir que cada vez que el kinki de "micasa es tu casa" habla sobre jazztel poniendo algun articulo de algun analisto de turno suele pegar un subidon en breves dias de un 15% aprox



...pues lamento decepcionarte. Porque lo he avisado y precisamente mis augurios se han cumplido. He avisado para que nadie comprase. Hoy ha caído 0.05€, 6,41%

Oferta: 0,72 x 10643480
Demanda:	0,73 x 3438725

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC

Además os recomiendo que antes de comprar os miréis el resumen, publicado hoy mismo, del informe JPMorgan:
http://www.bolsacinco.com/070221081...otiza_bolsa_escenario_demasiado_optimista.htm


Y recuerdo que yo no caliento valores, ni siquiera doy mi opinión. Sólo aporto los datos y las opiniones de los expertos.


----------



## skalofrio (21 Feb 2007)

*me sabe mal*

pero este tipo de acciones no se mueve por fundamentales, son demasiado manipulables. 

Hoy nos han dado por el culo, entre romper el 80 o perder el 76 han decidido lo segundo y ya avisé que se iría a 72 como primer punto de apoyo. el siguiente (quizá se vea mañana por la mañana está en 69/70

hoy ha comprado en caida el banco santander acumulando entorno a los 14 millones. eso es buena señal. (dentro del desastre supremo que ha sido el dia), me da esperanzas para mañana....

Bsn Ba 8021000 113500 7907500
Bsn Ma 14124607 9996101 4128506
Bsn Bi 1658281 629000 1029281

mañana opino q bajará a primera hora para intentar asustar y volveremos luego a ver los 76. SI NO LOS SUPERA CONTINUAN LAS CAIDAS si los supera tiene via libre para ir subiendo.

operativa a corto de HOY venta en perdida de 76 proteccion beneficios y esperar.-

operativa mañana. compra en 0.72 (una vez haya bajado, si baja) y venta a corto en 75 si no supera los 76 o mantener en caso de superarlos de superarlos.


ESTA ACCION PARA MI ES PARA IR A CORTO A LARGO MEJOR METERNOS EN OTRO TIPO DE ACCIONES MAS ESTABLES. 

SALUDOS


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Feb 2007)

http://especulacion.org/bolsa/index.php?title=agencias_jazztel&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1

En el link anterior os dejo las graficas por agencias (fibanc,bbva,mercavalor,y gaesco) en las que se ve la acumulación de dichas agencias en el valor; dicho esto,lanzo la siguiente pregunta: nota como muy bien ha dicho escalofrío antes, el santander tiene un acumulado de 14 millones de acciones en jazztel con un precio medio aproximado de compra a cierre de hoy)

¿ si jazztel se va a ir para abajo, por que acumulan y acaparan acciones todas las agencias ultimamente? Las respuesta obviamnete es que "mi casa es tu casa" es muy listo, y el BBVA, BSCH etc son unos mataos en esto de comprar y vender valores.

P.D agradecería a mi casa es tu casa que nos explicara a todos que es una cobertura. 

P.D2 ¿ hay alguien que no vea normal (aparte de mi casa es tu casa) que despues de una subida de un 97%, jazztel corrija dicha subida un 19% para relajar indicadores?


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (22 Feb 2007)

*Jazztel Vuelve A Perder Valor -2.74%*

Hola a todo el mundo,

Preocupante la deriva que está tomando JAZZTEL

Fijaos en las cifras tomadas http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC de oferta y demanda:

Oferta: 0,71 x 18653480
Demanda:	0,72 x 3182800

La oferta supera con creces la demanda!!

En total ha perdido 0.02€, -2.74%.

¿Es posible que JPMorgan tuviese razón?

P.D agradecería a mi GUERRAPSICOLOGICA que nos explicara a todos qué es un *gallifante*.   

Yo no opino. Simplemente informo, y me limito a ofrecer información para quien pase por este hilo sepa a qué se atiene.

Saludos


----------



## Beborn (22 Feb 2007)

A Guerrapsico le ha dado un patatús y se ha quedao tieso al ver como su amada Jazztel no ha despegado hacia los 1,20 € que él espera....

Lo que si va a ocurrir, es que como siga esperando, y desperdiciando oportunidades de venta a 0,85 como tuvo hace unos días, la acción la vuelva a ver al precio de compra inicial, o sea, los 0,42€ o no se a cuanto que dice que las tiene xDD
Entonces dirá: joder, 3 meses esperando, para volver al estado inicial. Y si tan solo hubiera hecho un par de ventas en éste tiempo, con sus correspondientes re-entradas, habría duplicado el capital invertido xDDD


----------



## nemo4 (23 Feb 2007)

*Bueno ya lo habeis visto*

hoy a tocado el 0.69, como os dije (menos mál que alguna acierto jeje), y he entrado otra vez en el valor, a 0.70 lamentablemente. 

Esta vez tengo una ordan de venta a 0.75, que noto el patio revuelto.

No crais que jaz es una mala empresa por funadentales ni nada de eso, es la unica alternaticva real a telefonica, y todos sabemos el "buen" funcionamiento de telefonica. Solo es cuestion de tiempo para los largos.

PD: Por cierto, abrid el grafico de velas diarias de jaz, y direis, que cosa tan compulsiva, quizá me lo parezca a mí pero si incluis el indicador de balance de volumen, vereis que está dibujando un canal alcista bastante definido. Quizá sea un valor revelación.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (23 Feb 2007)

*acumulacion brutal y fin de la correccion*

Jazztel (jaz.mc). Inicio cobertura CP. 
23 02 2007 

Creemos que la zona de los 0,69-0,70 € supondrá un nivel de referencia para la entrada de dinero, lo cual puede derivar en una recuperación progresiva de la cotización durante las próximas sesiones. 

Por ello, Bolsarama inicia la cobertura de Jazztel, con una recomendación de COMPRAR y un precio objetivo (P.O.) de 0,86€/acción para el corto plazo. 

Gráfico semanal 

Estamos situados dentro de un canal con límites dinámicos en los 0,72 y 0,86 €. Un cierre en la sesión de hoy por encima del nivel de los 0,72 € facilitaría el poder visitar la zona alta de dicho canal durante la próxima semana bursátil. 

Gráfico diario 

Tras la pérdida, en la jornada de ayer, de la directriz alcista de CP, se ha contactado con la media móvil exponencial relativa a 25 sesiones (0,69 €). Un cierre por encima de la cota de los 0,72 € en la sesión de hoy, nos situaría en zona de recuperación de dicha directriz. Encontramos una resistencia significativa en los 0,75 €. La superación clara de dicho nivel abriría la posibilidad de iniciar un micro-impulso con objetivo en 0,86 € y parada intermedia en los 0,80 €. 

En cualquier caso, desharíamos posiciones si se confirmase un cierre semanal por debajo del nivel de los 0,69 €.


----------



## skalofrio (23 Feb 2007)

*bueno ha sido un gran rebote*

la clave la superacion del 76 y como actue hoy a finanl de sesion MGV... 

mgv +22 MM
SAN +13 MM

gco -10 MM


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Feb 2007)

Bueno, después de la jornada de hoy (y el cierre del viernes) va quedando claro que lo de JPMorgan era sólo un intento rastrero de bajar el valor por algún motivo...

No informo de nada, sólo opino.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (27 Feb 2007)

Saludos a todos los foreros de este magnífico hilo.
Quisiera publicar este artículo aparecido hoy en El Confidencial sobre Jazztel:

http://www.elconfidencial.com/economia/noticia.asp?id=8991&edicion=27/02/2007&pass=

El rey de la cirugía: Tallada juega con la autocartera de Avanzit y alimenta la burbuja Jazztel

La noticia difundida ayer por la agencia de noticias Reuters pasado el mediodía dejó atónitos a propios y extraños. “Se junta el hambre con las ganas de comer”, debió pensar más de uno. Javier Tallada, presidente y máximo accionista de Avanzit, reconocía una inversión relevante en Jazztel. Un clásico de nuevo en el candelabro.

Forjado como broker de campo detrás de las pantallas de la antigua FG Valores (hoy Merrill Lynch), el financiero sabe bien de qué es capaz el mercado si cuenta con los suficientes estímulos. *Su presencia en los valores más especulativos ha sido recurrente en los últimos años*, con jugosas plusvalías tras su paso por Zeltia, Ebro-Puleva, Biotech, Telepizza, Avanzit… y ahora Jazztel.

Tallada irrumpió a comienzos de 2006 en el capital de Avanzit, donde se ha hecho con las riendas de la compañía, liderando una revolución bursátil-empresarial. En el grupo tecnológico cuenta con cerca del 15% del capital y amasa plusvalías latentes próximas al 300%. Ahora, su llegada al capital de Jazztel sirvió ayer para disparar la contratación. Al cierre de la sesión se intercambiaron 187 millones de acciones por un valor de 157 millones de euros.

Las acciones de la teleco presidida por Leopoldo Fernández Pujals se dispararon al cierre un 8%, hasta 0,81 euros. *Había entrado en acción un market mover.* Según adelantó la agencia Reuters y confirmaron a El Confidencial fuentes próximas al empresario, Tallada ha comprado en torno al 2,5% del Jazztel, por cerca de 25 millones de euros. Las mismas fuentes indicaron que esta operación la realiza a título individual.
*
¿Qué ha visto en uno de los chicharros favoritos de los bolseros? “Sigo sin entender por qué Jazztel sube después de que Tallada anuncie su entrada”, afirman desde un reputado family office.* Curiosamente, el financiero aparece en el momento más oportuno, después de que durante días haya circulado en el parqué el rumor interesado sobre una posible operación corporativa con la teleco de por medio.

Aunque no tiene obligación de comunicar su presencia en el capital en este momento, Tallada ha preferido jugar sus bazas. Sus movimientos sobre Jazztel comenzaban a ser un secreto a voces. Según explicaron fuentes del sector, la legislación británica obliga a la comunicación de participaciones al alcanzar el 3% del capital frente al 5% de la legislación española. La teleco, que cotiza en la bolsa española y tiene sede fiscal en Reino Unido, es una PLC en lugar de una Sociedad Anónima (SA), de manera que se rige por el marco legal británico.

Autocartera en Avanzit

Horas antes de reconocer su entrada en Jazztel, Tallada presentó ante los medios las cuentas del grupo en el que ocupa el tiempo libre que le deja la bolsa. Los números de Avanzit -un incremento del beneficio del 26%, hasta los 15 millones de euros- quedaron eclipsados. Si por la reacción de la bolsa fuera, con una caída del 2,49%, habría que decir que los resultados no han sido buenos.

Con todo, lo más destacado de la presentación estuvo relacionado con las dotes de Tallada como inversor, que no como empresario. El propio presidente de Avanzit reconoció que aplicando las normas de contabilidad nacionales, el beneficio atribuible habría sido de 27,4 millones de euros, de haber incluido las plusvalías obtenidas por la gestión de autocartera.

¿Quién necesita hacer empresa? Sólo con las operaciones de compra y venta realizadas entre agosto y diciembre con las acciones de la propia compañía, Avanzit logró unos beneficios de cerca de 10 millones de euros, por los 15 obtenidos fruto de la actividad industrial. Sin ir muy lejos, el pasado mes de diciembre, Tallada prestó dos millones de títulos de Avanzit a la propia compañía para poder dotar de acciones a la autocartera. Ahora se entiende todo. 






Uno de los comentarios que escribe uno de los lectores es el siguiente(mirad el link):


> ¡¡Especulación, Especulación!! Estos tiburones sólo buscan su provecho. Nocrean ni empresas ni empleos, sólo hacen que una miríada de minoristas barandilleros y tambien especuladores entren tras su estela y les hagan más ricos. ¿Será capaz Tallada de hacer lo que no ha conseguido Pujals?¿Serán tal para cual? LO que auguro es una subida de Jazztel y pilladas para los minoristas (acordaros de Telepizza)



En fin, que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.

Yo, como siempre, me limito simplemente a informar, no a opinar ni a recomendar. Y que después cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (27 Feb 2007)

*este post es del 20 de Febrero*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> 16:50
> JAZZTEL
> 
> Según el diario El Economista:
> ...




Este post se pue ver un poco mas arriba en este hilo. Uno de los 6 puntos que redacté ya esta cumplido; y hablando un poco sobre Tallada, lo mas relevante que por ahora puedo decir de este señor es que cuando entra en un valor, la empresa en cuestion hace lo que se puede apreciar en esta gráfica:

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=AVZ.MC&t=2y&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=

este hombre entro en avanzit cuando estaba a uno y pico. Ahí queda eso


----------



## skalofrio (27 Feb 2007)

*buenos dias,*

efectivamente, tallada ha entrado en jazztel con un 2-3% (hoy por cierto sigue comprando 2 mm de acciones a traves de la agencia MGV que es por la que opera a los ojos de todos)

Yo entré en avanzit con él a 3.1 euros de promedio y he salido a 8 euros de promedio con lo que efectivamente puedo aseguraros que el tio domina que te cagas las empresas y sobre todo la cotización.

pero hay una gran diferencia entre jazztel y avz. en Avz con el 15% de la empresa se ha hecho el lider de la misma y la controla como él quiere, sin embargo dudo que sr pujals le permita hacer lo mismo en jazztel... 

Tallada ya intentó entrar en ERCROS con intencion de quedarse y el sr zabalza no le permitió controlar todo el cotarro a su manera y os puedo asegurar que cuando se marcho tallada de ercros lo hizo con tal mala leche que hundió la cotizacion a base de ladrillazos.

dicho esto: a corto plazo jazztel con esta noticia y en funcion de los resultados: continua alcista y con mayor fuerza
a medio/largo plazo : es alcista pero tengo mis dudas de q tallada permanezca en ella...

objetivos de la rotura del 83 - 0.89/0.9

soportes 0.78 (tocado esta mañana) - 0.75 (aqui la espero yo) y 0.69 si se complican las cosas aunque dudo que llegue.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (27 Feb 2007)

realmente me trae sin cuidao que Tallada permanezca en el valor o se pire en breve; lo que está claro es que no tenía por qué anunciar ayer la entrada en el valor, y lo ha hecho (por algo será); en jazztel van a entrar socios institucionales y de peso en breve, así como tambien varios fondos de inversion tomaran posiciones en el valor, y si no, al tiempo...


----------



## nemo4 (27 Feb 2007)

Tallada es un autentico as, ojo con el. Si tiene intenciones de quedarse se quedará, aunque solo el tiempo que le haga falta para vender sus jazzteles en 5/6 €, no os olvideis. Yo por si acaso estoy reduciendo cartera en otros valores para entrar en jaz. La fuerza que está demostrando es impresionante. Va a ser el valor estrella de 2007.


----------



## skalofrio (27 Feb 2007)

*lo dices porque posees*

algun tipo de información privilegiada??

Agradeceria que lo aclararas porque si vamos a invertir nuestro dinero en un chicharro como jazztel, y lo que dices es cierto podemos forrarnos y si no lo es podemos arruinarnos...

ese es el verdadero peligro de jazztel. que es MUY MANIPULABLE. y ni pujals ni tallada son personas que tengan escrupulos.

Ojalá sea cierto todo lo que dices y muchos de los pequeños que compraron (entre ellos amigos mios ) a 1.2 y 1.5 puedan recuperar sus perdidas que llevan arrastrando 2 años y que en algunos casos son muy, muy altas y les ha causado muchas horas de no dormir. ES POR ESTO QUE SOY MUY MUY PRECAVIDO EN JAZZTEL.

la perdida del 0.69 es VENTA EN EL VALOR Y ESO HAY QUE RESPETARLO AL 100%


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (27 Feb 2007)

Bueno que conste que no me gusta hacer leña del árbol caído, pero la verdad es que quienes posean valores de Jazztel deben de pensar que el super Tallada éste es un gafe de mucho cuidado.

Si alguien compró esta mañana Jazztel... *pues que sepa que ha perdido el 8.64% de lo que pagó por ellas.*

Es verdad que el IBEX ha caído un 3%, pero lo cierto es que frente a los valores del IBEX Jazztel demuestra una volatilidad escalofriante, no apta para inversores no agresivos.

Resumiendo:

*Precio: 0,74 €
Variación -0,07 € 
Variación % -8,64 % *

Hoy no digo que sólo me limito a informar porque estas bajadas van a salir en todos los diarios, así que el que no se entere es porque no quiere.

Seguiremos informando puntualmente de la evolución de este valor que genera tanta polémica.


----------



## skalofrio (27 Feb 2007)

*no es justo*

que solo comentes las bajadas de jazztel, el mercado en general ha sido hoy un caos y por supuesto los valores pequeños lo sufren + que los grandes valores tanto en las bajadas como en las subidas por eso prefiero especular con los llamados "chicharros". 
no hay que olvidar que en lo que va de año los "chicharros" han subido mucho (tb jazztel) y yo llevo una revalorización del 30% incluida la bajada de hoy. 

HOY LOS 10 VALORES QUE MAS BAJAN:
Mayores bajadas Símbolo Precio Cierre Difer. Dif.% Rango Diario Volumen Ult.Cruce 

OBR.H.LAIN OHL 30,5 34 -3,5 -10,29 30 - 33,84 
757.287 17:35:54 

JAZZTEL JAZ 0,74 0,81 -0,07 -8,64 0,73 - 0,83 
200.443.855 17:35:20 

MECALUX MLX 36,37 39,64 -3,27 -8,25 36,01 - 39,7 
56.713 17:35:59 

TUBOS REUNID TRG 18,3 19,92 -1,62 -8,13 18,3 - 20,15 
369.445 17:35:57 

AVANZIT,S.A. AVZ 7,56 8,21 -0,65 -7,92 7,53 - 8,15 
10.104.652 17:35:22 

VUELING VLG 41 44,5 -3,5 -7,87 40,9 - 44,4 
588.549 17:35:56 

ZELTIA ZEL 6,73 7,3 -0,57 -7,81 6,73 - 7,2 
4.255.139 17:35:23 

CORP.DERMO DERM 9,25 10 -0,75 -7,50 9,11 - 9,96 
318.081 17:35:59 

D. FELGUERA MDF 8,42 9,1 -0,68 -7,47 8,42 - 9,1 
453.358 17:35:58 

GRIFOLS GRF 11,53 12,44 -0,91 -7,32 11,51 - 12,45 
2.088.002 17:35:55 


PERO MIRAR TOOOOODO EL MERCADO EN GENERAL ES UN ASCO.. 




Descripcion Ultimo Dif. Ayer VolC Compra Venta VolV Volumen Hora 

A. DOMINGUEZ 46,89 -2,42 ( -4,91 %) 
251 46,89 47,24 320 11.001 17:38:35 

ABENGOA 28,74 -1,39 ( -4,61 %) 
198 28,74 28,9 865 992.241 17:35:30 

ABERTIS "A" 21,34 -0,8 ( -3,61 %) 
9.201 21,34 21,37 16.400 1.557.009 17:38:35 

ABERTIS "B" 21,8 0,6 ( 2,83 %) 
32 21,2 21,8 76 250 17:38:39 

ACCIONA 150,9 -10 ( -6,22 %) 
3.381 150,9 151,75 585 356.477 17:38:35 

ACERINOX 20,11 -1,28 ( -5,98 %) 
75.683 20,11 20,16 4.543 3.377.438 17:38:35 

ACS CONST. 43,39 -1,96 ( -4,32 %) 
1.373 43,39 43,45 2.152 1.993.370 17:38:35 

AG.BARCELONA 25,93 -0,71 ( -2,67 %) 
1.657 25,93 26 162 632.353 17:38:35 

ALGODONERA 3,36 -0,22 ( -6,15 %) 
5.470 3,36 3,4 4.218 340.400 17:38:35 

ALTADIS 38,39 -0,76 ( -1,94 %) 
28.889 38,39 38,43 7.122 3.722.375 17:38:35 

AMPER 11,22 -0,42 ( -3,61 %) 
42.031 11,15 11,22 1.150 699.863 17:35:30 

ANTENA3TV 16,89 -0,31 ( -1,80 %) 
2.681 16,89 16,9 4.674 1.641.175 17:38:35 

ARCELOR 50,1 -2,65 ( -5,02 %) 
4.509 50 52,5 531 20.210 17:38:36 

ASTROC 67,9 -4,7 ( -6,47 %) 
12.445 67,9 68,1 220 1.359.541 17:38:35 

AUXIL. FF.CC 213,5 -9 ( -4,04 %) 
80 211,1 212 5 7.505 17:38:35 

AVANZIT,S.A. 7,56 -0,65 ( -7,92 %) 
532.685 7,56 7,59 2.000 10.104.652 17:35:30 

AZKOYEN 7,35 -0,31 ( -4,05 %) 
1.708 7,3 7,35 1.181 137.564 17:38:35 

B. CASTILLA 23,43 -0,67 ( -2,78 %) 
5 23,43 24 1.568 725 17:38:39 

B. GALICIA 25,6 -0,5 ( -1,92 %) 
395 25 0 510 154.809 17:38:39 

B. SABADELL 35,86 -1,21 ( -3,26 %) 
100 35,85 35,86 13.163 1.938.952 17:38:37 

B. VALENCIA 38,5 -1,18 ( -2,97 %) 
4.787 38,5 38,89 804 78.538 17:38:35 

B.ANDALUCIA 94 0 ( 0,00 %) 
944 94 95,75 78 966 17:38:39 

B.GUIPUZ.S/V 34,75 0 ( 0,00 %) 
14 35 35,01 1.714 55 17:38:39 

B.PASTOR 17,1 -0,41 ( -2,34 %) 
4.299 17,1 17,12 3.553 1.986.133 17:38:37 

B.POPULAR 15,1 -0,36 ( -2,33 %) 
1.570 15,1 15,11 1.315 6.088.353 17:38:37 

B.R.PLATA B 1,07 0 ( 0,00 %) 
5.094 0 0 0 0 17:35:32 

B.RIOJANAS 9,2 -0,07 ( -0,76 %) 
333 9 9,24 300 10.215 17:38:37 

B.VASCONIA 19,1 0 ( 0,00 %) 
200 18,9 18,99 99 175 17:38:52 

BANESTO 18,14 -0,56 ( -2,99 %) 
4.339 18,14 18,17 2.735 2.106.815 17:38:35 

BANKINTER 57,2 -2,6 ( -4,35 %) 
41.676 57,2 57,45 700 648.486 17:38:35 

BARON DE LEY 46,95 -0,55 ( -1,16 %) 
200 46,4 46,95 439 5.520 17:38:35 

BAYER 44,13 -0,86 ( -1,91 %) 
50 44,12 44,92 150 842 17:38:35 

BBVA 18,81 -0,54 ( -2,79 %) 
280.847 18,8 18,81 379 39.295.494 17:38:35 

BEFESA 33,92 -0,9 ( -2,58 %) 
520 33,71 33,97 438 21.926 17:35:30 

BOLSAS Y MER 36,65 -1,46 ( -3,83 %) 
326 36,65 36,66 170 1.530.673 17:38:35 

BSCH 14,14 -0,43 ( -2,95 %) 
23.724 14,14 14,16 117.250 75.081.117 17:38:37 

C.PORTLAND V 116 -7,3 ( -5,92 %) 
240 115,8 0 46 34.239 17:38:35 

CAMPOFRIO 13,69 -0,14 ( -1,01 %) 
1.131 13,6 13,69 1.130 83.012 17:38:35 

CEPSA 59,2 -1,55 ( -2,55 %) 
750 59,2 59,25 380 83.476 17:38:35 

CIE AUTOMOT. 8,33 -0,42 ( -4,80 %) 
37 8,33 8,35 2.620 229.998 17:38:35 

CINTRA 13,17 -0,51 ( -3,73 %) 
15.231 13,17 13,18 3.829 4.063.582 17:38:35 

CLEOP 27,99 -1,97 ( -6,58 %) 
45 27,5 27,99 905 275.804 17:38:35 

COR.ALBA 54,55 -2,9 ( -5,05 %) 
425 54,55 54,65 239 174.714 17:38:35 

COR.MAPFRE 3,86 -0,17 ( -4,22 %) 
401.796 3,86 3,87 1.200 6.702.266 17:38:36 

CORP.DERMO 9,25 -0,75 ( -7,50 %) 
5.906 9,25 9,29 538 318.081 17:38:35 

CORREA 6,52 -0,18 ( -2,69 %) 
1.537 6,37 6,52 287 129.955 17:38:37 

CTO. BALEAR 34,94 0 ( 0,00 %) 
100 34 34,5 535 170 17:38:39 

CUNE 18,17 0,85 ( 4,91 %) 
300 15,5 0 240 1.479 17:38:39 

D. FELGUERA 8,42 -0,68 ( -7,47 %) 
5.524 8,42 8,5 500 453.358 17:38:36 

DINAMIA 26,55 -1,65 ( -5,85 %) 
1.262 26,55 26,68 103 71.060 17:38:35 

DOGI INTER. 3,38 -0,19 ( -5,32 %) 
4.300 3,37 3,38 12.687 977.181 17:38:35 

EADS NV 25,48 -0,4 ( -1,55 %) 
100 25,46 25,47 1.895 452.983 17:38:36 

EBRO PULEVA 17,78 -0,27 ( -1,50 %) 
1.000 17,7 17,78 3.968 967.617 17:38:36 

ELECNOR 33,1 -0,3 ( -0,90 %) 
5.000 33 33,1 71 28.964 17:38:36 

ENAGAS 17,17 -0,77 ( -4,29 %) 
26.451 17,17 17,2 8.176 5.084.859 17:38:36 

ENCE 45,9 -1,32 ( -2,80 %) 
1.056 45,9 45,97 1.478 143.893 17:38:36 

ENDESA 38,12 -0,34 ( -0,88 %) 
127.874 38,12 38,13 4.548 30.168.280 17:38:36 

ERCROS 0,77 -0,05 ( -6,10 %) 
2.160.035 0,77 0,78 1.810.500 29.375.180 17:38:36 

ESP. ZINC 1,84 0 ( 0,00 %) 
0 0 0 0 0 17:38:37 

EUROPAC 7,51 -0,45 ( -5,65 %) 
2.739 7,51 7,59 1.500 631.507 17:38:37 

EUROPISTAS 7,84 -0,14 ( -1,75 %) 
797 7,84 7,9 1.032 32.844 17:38:36 

FADESA 36,55 0,21 ( 0,58 %) 
1.000 36,45 36,55 29.224 1.304.147 17:38:36 

FAES 17,66 -0,72 ( -3,92 %) 
410 17,66 17,8 17.235 331.477 17:38:36 

FCC 78,95 -4,6 ( -5,51 %) 
6.992 78,95 79,3 300 392.372 17:38:36 

FUNESPAÑA 8,04 -0,04 ( -0,50 %) 
25 8,04 8,05 1.400 41.586 17:38:36 

G. INMOCARAL 5,3 -0,31 ( -5,53 %) 
9.208 5,26 5,3 74.627 15.492.897 17:38:35 

G.CATALANA O 30,84 -0,88 ( -2,77 %) 
2.821 30,84 31,09 3.615 213.217 17:38:36 

G.FERROVIAL 74,6 -4,85 ( -6,10 %) 
7.115 74,6 74,9 1.000 1.749.057 17:38:36 

GAMESA 22,1 -1,28 ( -5,47 %) 
1.325 22,05 22,1 6.423 2.705.788 17:38:36 

GAS NATURAL 32,82 -0,48 ( -1,44 %) 
1.797 32,81 32,82 7.346 2.488.341 17:38:36 

GRAL.ALQ.MAQ 18,99 -0,4 ( -2,06 %) 
1.000 18,8 18,99 1.230 387.886 17:38:36 

GRAL.INVERS. 2,12 -0,05 ( -2,30 %) 
2.274 2,11 2,12 20 75.740 17:38:35 

GRIFOLS 11,53 -0,91 ( -7,32 %) 
16.158 11,53 11,59 100 2.088.002 17:38:36 

GUIPUZCOANO 33,35 -1,15 ( -3,33 %) 
77 33,35 33,5 1.560 34.506 17:38:36 

HULLAS COTO 10,52 0 ( 0,00 %) 
649 10,01 10,58 656 0 17:38:39 

IBERDROLA 33,77 -1,24 ( -3,54 %) 
12.250 33,77 33,79 4.101 8.083.170 17:38:36 

IBERIA 3,17 -0,15 ( -4,52 %) 
222.799 3,16 3,17 505.922 36.209.484 17:38:36 

IBERPAPEL 19,7 0,02 ( 0,10 %) 
103 19,48 19,7 422 5.450 17:38:36 

INBESOS 30,19 0,47 ( 1,58 %) 
630 30,05 30,19 260 163.654 17:38:35 

INDITEX 43,23 -1,73 ( -3,85 %) 
20.000 43,21 43,23 44.156 2.689.270 17:38:36 

INDO 10 -0,03 ( -0,30 %) 
1.373 10 10,04 1.850 40.785 17:38:36 

INDRA "A" 17,34 -0,87 ( -4,78 %) 
5.358 17,34 17,36 4.113 2.438.844 17:35:30 

INDRA "C" 7,06 0 ( 0,00 %) 
0 0 0 0 0 17:38:39 

INDRA "D" 9,03 0 ( 0,00 %) 
0 0 0 0 0 17:38:39 

INM.COLONIAL 68,3 -4 ( -5,53 %) 
809 68,3 68,5 375 36.766 17:38:35 

INYPSA 8,15 -0,53 ( -6,11 %) 
1.488 8,1 8,15 136 160.150 17:38:36 

JAZZTEL 0,74 -0,07 ( -8,64 %) 
16.866.726 0,74 0,75 4.232.475 200.443.855 17:35:30 

JAZZTEL S/V 0,02 0 ( 0,00 %) 
0 0 0 0 0 17:38:39 

LA SEDA 2,56 -0,17 ( -6,23 %) 
23.851 2,56 2,57 40.699 14.051.785 17:38:37 

LINGOTES ESP 7,89 -0,44 ( -5,28 %) 
717 7,89 8,06 242 66.463 17:38:36 

LOGISTA 50 -1,75 ( -3,38 %) 
7.562 50 50,2 1.822 86.594 17:38:36 

MECALUX 36,37 -3,27 ( -8,25 %) 
152 36,37 36,86 880 56.713 17:38:37 

METROVACESA 89,85 -3,85 ( -4,11 %) 
100 89,5 89,85 317 385.748 17:38:37 

MIQUEL COST. 27,25 -1,1 ( -3,88 %) 
362 27,15 27,25 1.510 35.071 17:38:36 

MITTAL 38,7 -2,29 ( -5,59 %) 
290 38,65 38,7 1.513 85.523 17:38:37 

MONTEBALITO 24,58 -1,4 ( -5,39 %) 
650 24,35 24,58 52 187.992 17:38:37 

NATRA 10,1 -0,5 ( -4,72 %) 
1.187 10,07 10,1 138 254.894 17:38:37 

D.NATRACEUTI 0,32 0 ( 0,00 %) 
0 0 0 0 0 25/10/06 

NATRACEUTICA 1,83 -0,08 ( -4,19 %) 
92.217 1,83 1,84 12.500 2.596.937 17:35:30 

NH HOTELES 16,87 -0,58 ( -3,32 %) 
1.391 16,85 16,87 1.927 1.029.915 17:56:40 

OBR.H.LAIN 30,5 -3,5 ( -10,29 %) 
2.748 30,44 30,5 42.605 757.287 17:38:37 

PATERNINA 8,8 0,17 ( 1,97 %) 
150 8,62 8,8 14 231 17:38:39 

PARQUESOL 26 -0,63 ( -2,37 %) 
122 26 26,05 3.050 316.172 17:38:37 

PESCANOVA 30,29 -1,72 ( -5,37 %) 
107 30,29 30,39 160 30.087 17:38:37 

PRIM 14,3 -0,8 ( -5,30 %) 
1.249 14,3 14,31 257 66.481 17:38:37 

PRISA 15,13 -0,6 ( -3,81 %) 
7.071 15,13 15,14 3.600 1.061.031 17:38:37 

PROSEGUR 26,3 -0,96 ( -3,52 %) 
20.411 26,3 26,4 989 386.583 17:38:37 

PUL. BIOTECH 2,5 -0,08 ( -3,10 %) 
69.571 2,5 2,51 6.600 598.023 17:35:30 

RED ELEC.ESP 33,3 -1,22 ( -3,53 %) 
73.535 33,3 33,49 15.361 2.917.189 17:38:37 

RENO MEDICI 0,59 -0,04 ( -6,35 %) 
183.470 0,59 0,6 352.862 4.656.232 17:38:37 

RENO,CONVERT 0,7 0 ( 0,00 %) 
1.000 0,63 0 0 0 17:38:39 

REPSOL YPF 24,54 -0,65 ( -2,58 %) 
5.783 24,53 24,54 96.519 19.640.492 17:38:37 

RENTA CORP. 36,5 -1,05 ( -2,80 %) 
7.787 36,5 36,63 8.576 240.181 17:38:37 

RIOFISA 43,52 -0,14 ( -0,32 %) 
8.934 43,52 43,6 500 163.012 17:38:37 

SACYR VALLEH 43,45 -3,39 ( -7,24 %) 
200 43,44 43,45 5.618 793.358 17:38:37 

SERV.POINT S 2,73 -0,18 ( -6,19 %) 
32.434 2,73 2,74 3.975 3.376.647 17:38:37 

SNIACE 5,35 -0,42 ( -7,28 %) 
818 5,35 5,36 10.266 1.727.466 17:38:37 

SOGECABLE 28,31 -1,29 ( -4,36 %) 
1.071 28,31 28,45 9 1.233.196 17:38:37 

SOL MELIA 16,96 -0,79 ( -4,45 %) 
66.062 16,96 16,99 30.000 1.324.199 17:38:37 

SOS CUETARA 14 -0,1 ( -0,71 %) 
5.719 14 14,01 1.500 363.910 17:38:37 

SOTOGRANDE 19,1 0 ( 0,00 %) 
300 18,51 19,05 155 2 17:38:52 

TAFISA 1,71 -0,03 ( -1,72 %) 
15.540 1,7 1,71 16.860 715.946 17:38:37 

TECNICAS REU 34,6 -1,13 ( -3,16 %) 
314 34,5 34,6 88 512.339 17:38:37 

TECNOCOM 13,42 -0,68 ( -4,82 %) 
1.020 13,32 13,42 48 138.984 17:35:30 

TELE PIZZA 3,2 0,01 ( 0,31 %) 
268.584 3,2 3,21 1.359.413 185.695 17:38:37 

TELECINCO 20,91 -0,33 ( -1,55 %) 
3.739 20,9 20,91 7.675 1.926.772 17:38:37 

TELEFONICA 16,68 -0,4 ( -2,34 %) 
465.091 16,68 16,69 30.780 60.993.369 17:38:37 

TESTA INMUEB 27,5 -1,11 ( -3,88 %) 
334 27,5 28 700 10.772 17:38:52 

TPI 8,46 0,01 ( 0,12 %) 
2.865.066 8,45 8,46 1.487.345 54.393 17:35:30 

TUBACEX 5,17 -0,29 ( -5,31 %) 
1.793 5,17 5,2 168 1.597.776 17:38:37 

TUBOS REUNID 18,3 -1,62 ( -8,13 %) 
171 18,3 18,38 482 369.445 17:38:37 

TUDOR 10,29 -0,21 ( -2,00 %) 
126 9,61 0 2.950 2.000 17:38:52 

UNION FENOSA 38,52 -1,68 ( -4,18 %) 
67.881 38,52 38,54 2.144 1.615.497 17:38:37 

UNIPAPEL 23 -0,42 ( -1,79 %) 
25 22,9 23 13 6.977 17:38:37 

URALITA 5,8 -0,2 ( -3,33 %) 
344 5,8 5,83 2.200 1.404.365 17:38:37 

URBAS 3,01 -0,16 ( -5,05 %) 
77.439 2,99 3,01 16.087 4.476.319 17:38:37 

URBIS 30,62 -0,88 ( -2,79 %) 
34 30,62 30,65 1.317 52.432 17:38:37 

VIDRALA 25,36 -1,44 ( -5,37 %) 
887 25 25,36 279 47.293 17:38:37 

VISCOFAN 15,86 -0,74 ( -4,46 %) 
900 15,8 15,86 563 304.589 17:38:37 

VOCENTO 14,99 -0,5 ( -3,23 %) 
465 14,99 15 2.706 162.037 17:38:37 

VUELING 41 -3,5 ( -7,87 %) 
926 41 41,2 60 588.549 17:38:37 

ZARDOYA OTIS 24,76 -0,7 ( -2,75 %) 
5.179 24,76 24,78 266 232.831 17:38:37 

ZELTIA 6,73 -0,57 ( -7,81 %) 
65.631 6,73 6,76 5.300 4.255.139 17:35:30


----------



## titito (27 Feb 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Bueno que conste que no me gusta hacer leña del árbol caído, pero la verdad es que quienes posean valores de Jazztel deben de pensar que el super Tallada éste es un gafe de mucho cuidado.
> 
> Si alguien compró esta mañana Jazztel... *pues que sepa que ha perdido el 8.64% de lo que pagó por ellas.*
> 
> ...



Jajajaja. A ti te da igual Jazztel, simplemente le has cogido manía por lo que ya sabemos, igual que se la he cogido yo, que estoy todo el rato mirando a ver si baja...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Feb 2007)

titito dijo:


> Jajajaja. A ti te da igual Jazztel, simplemente le has cogido manía por lo que ya sabemos, igual que se la he cogido yo, que estoy todo el rato mirando a ver si baja...



Ahora entiendo lo que sienten los nuncabajistas cuando algún burbujistaliban dice que desea que se hundan los precios (no digo que diga que es lo que va a pasar, como pensamos casi todos, si no que "desea" que pase)  

LLevemonos bien, que algunos además de en depósitos, buscamos rentabilidad en deportes de riesgo... perdón... acciones de riesgo  

PD: Yo aún estoy en "verde" con JAZ, pero me he quedado con ganas de soltarlas a 0,83-0,84 esta mañana, para volver a entrar más abajo. Debí poner la orden a 0,80 ó 0,82, pero bueno...


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (28 Feb 2007)

titito dijo:


> Jajajaja. A ti te da igual Jazztel, simplemente le has cogido manía por lo que ya sabemos, igual que se la he cogido yo, que estoy todo el rato mirando a ver si baja...



Yo simplemente me limito a informar. Cualquier incauto que aparezca por este hilo y sólo vea los comentarios de subidas puede pensar que es un valor seguro. Y no es así.

Fundamentalmente me dedico a informar y a colocar informes solventes sobre este valor. ME NIEGO A RECOMENDAR. JAMÁS HE DICHO "VENDED" o "COMPRAD", no como otros.

Respecto a los que dicen que deseo que baje... que sepan que no es cierto. Simplemente aviso de que ése no es el precio que señalan las consultoras. Después de leer sus recomendaciones y avisar de que la acción está sobrevalorada, por supuesto que no me voy a poner a llorar. Porque quien avisa no es traidor. Y con la vivienda lo mismo.

Si han jugado y salen perdiendo, acepten la derrota ante el riesgo y no se pongan a llorarme o a patalear cuando baja.

YO NO TENGO LA CULPA DE QUE JAZZTEL BAJE. LA TIENEN QUIENES HAN HECHO QUE SUBA METIENDOSE EN UN VALOR CON UNA HISTORIA COMO LA QUE TIENE ÉSTE. Y LO DE TALLADA YA ES EL COLMO.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Feb 2007)

Recomendaciones: 73 

PUBLICIDAD 


""El conflicto continuo entre Jazztel y Telefónica en los tribunales dando estos la razón a la primera en todos los casos unido a la creciente rumurología en el mercado de que Vodafone o Ya.com podrían estar detrás de algún acuerdo con Jazztel ha llevado a Telefónica a aprender de la máxima "si no puedes con tu enemigo únete a él". 

La entrada de Tallada en el capital de Jazztel no es más que el principio de un futuro prometedor para ésta, pues Telefónica prefiere un grano (Jazztel) que una berruga (como podrían ser Vodafone o Ya.com, dos gigantes en Europa). 

Fuentes próximas a Telefónica parecen haberse dejado caer que acuerdos no oficiales con Pujal pueden conducir a que la acción tenga un recorrido al alza en los dos próximos años hasta los 4 € como condición puesta por el Presidente de Jazztel para no llevar a ésta a acuerdos con tales compañías. En el medio, Tallada. 

De esta manera todos salen ganando. Telefónica no verá más dañada su imagen en los tribunales ni facilitará el crecimiento en España de dos gigantes como son Vodafone y Ya.com. Jazztel verá mejorado su negocio al no tener trabas del operador dominante, lo que se verá reflejado en la calidad de su servicio. Esto facilitará sin duda una escalada continua de la cotización de las acciones hasta los 4 € tal y como prometió Pujal, que aunque un poco tarde al periodo señalado seguirá siendo conocido como el mago de las finanzas por los accionistas."" 

¿Alguien duda ahora que todo el despliegue llevado a cabo por Jazztel en cuanto a su extensión de redes y centrales ha sido en vano? Pues yo no, desde luego. Independientemente de los fundamentales la acción no ha sabido reflejar en su cotización el verdadero valor de su precio. Sólo es cuestión de un poco más de tiempo.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (28 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> ..Esto facilitará sin duda una escalada continua de la cotización de las acciones hasta *los 4 € tal y como prometió Pujal*, que aunque un poco tarde al periodo señalado seguirá siendo conocido como el mago de las finanzas por los accionistas..



En fin, sin comentarios...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Feb 2007)

Bueno, para que no se diga...  

http://www.bolsacinco.com/archivo_en_directo.php?ticker=JAZ



> [18:21] Jazztel pierde 201 millones en 2006
> Jazztel ha anunciado que las pérdidas en el cuarto trimestre se han situado en 24,5 millones de euros, lo que supone un 61,7% menos que un año antes. Pese a ello, en el conjunto de 2006 la compañía se ha dejado 201,1 millones de euros, un 13% más que el año anterior. Por otro lado, los ingresos de la compañía crecieron un 24% durante el ejercicio 2006, al pasar de 247,9 millones de euros. Además, la compañía ha dado sus previsiones para el ejercicio 2007<7B>, y espera que los ingresos se sitúen entre 310 y 330 millones de euros. Además, prevé que las pérdidas netas se sitúen entre 80 y 90 millones de euros.



Por otro lado, al final ha cerrado hoy a 0,75€ con un volumen de 151.961.438 acciones negociadas y un valor en bolsa de 112.073.201,57€


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (1 Mar 2007)

*Que si patatín que si patatán... acciones a 4€*

Jazztel eleva en un 13,23% sus números rojos y prevé perder entre 80 y 90 millones en 2007

*28/02/2007 :: 18:55 h.*

Jazztel cerró el pasado ejercicio con una* pérdida neta de 201,1 millones de euros*, lo que se traduce en un aumento del 13,23% respecto al año anterior. El resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda) de Jazztel creció un 5,27% hasta una cifra negativa de 133,3 millones de euros. Los ingresos se incrementaron un 24,48%, hasta 308,6 millones de euros, gracias a un aumento de los clientes activos del 88% y al crecimiento de los usuarios en el negocio residencial.

Los ingresos de la división de telecomunicaciones aumentaron un 31%, hasta 268,7 millones de euros por el ascenso de los ingresos de datos en un 141%, hasta 110,4 millones de euros. Durante el pasado año, Jazztel invirtió 93,4 millones de euros, un 29% menos que en 2005, descenso que la compañía atribuye "a la finalización del gran esfuerzo de despliegue de red e implantación de la nueva tecnología".

*Para el presente ejercicio, la compañía que preside Leopoldo Pérez Pujals prevé unas pérdidas netas de entre 80 y 90 millones de euros y un ebitda negativo de entre 25 y 15 millones de euros.* Además, Jazztel confía en elevar sus ingresos hasta 310 ó 330 millones de euros y realizar inversiones por valor de entre 50 y 70 millones de euros.

Asimismo, la operadora espera aumentar la rentabilidad para alcanzar el objetivo de ebitda "cero" en el segundo semestre del año, así como mantener una elevada tasa de crecimiento en el mercado de las telecomunicaciones y orientar sus operaciones hacia la "excelencia operativa".

Con estas noticias tenemos los 4€/acción a dos patadas no? 
 

http://www.bolsacinco.com/070228185542EP_jazztel_eleva_perdidas_netas_millones.htm


Y que conste que yo simplemente me limito a ofrecer información sobre Jazztel para quien pudiera leer este hilo, y no a realizar ninguna recomendación sobre el valor.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (1 Mar 2007)

*Imparable: Jazztel perdió un 13% más en 2006, hasta 201 millones de euros*

Imparable: Jazztel perdió un 13% más en 2006, hasta 201 millones de euros
*
Jazztel sigue perdiendo dinero. Y mucho. Es la empresa de la bolsa española con mayores números rojos. *La compañía que preside Leopoldo Fernández Pujals perdió *201 millones de euros al cierre de 2006*, un 13% más que el ejercicio anterior. *Las pérdidas netas del cuarto trimestre se han situado en 24,5 millones de euros, lo que supone un 29% sobre los ingresos, frente a un 85% sobre los ingresos en el mismo periodo del año anterior, según un comunicado enviado a la CNMV.*

Los ingresos se elevaron un 14% en el cuarto trimestre del ejercicio 2006 respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior, al pasar de 75,3 a 85,5 millones de euros. Los ingresos de la compañía crecieron un 24% durante el ejercicio, al pasar de 247,9 millones de euros en 2005 a 308,6 millones de euros en 2006. "Dicho crecimiento de ingresos se ha debido al gran aumento de los clientes activos como se ha mencionada anteriormente, así como al crecimiento de los clientes que se ha producido en el negocio residencial", explica la compañía en una nota enviada al regulador.

*Previsiones para 2007*

En base a las previsiones de crecimiento del mercado y de la compañía en el año 2007, la compañía ha realizado una previsión de las principales magnitudes financieras para el mismo. "Dicha previsión tiene como objetivo principal aumentar la rentabilidad de la compañía para hacer posible el objetivo de alcanzar 'Ebitda cero' en el segundo semestre de ejercicio 2007, al mismo tiempo que mantiene una elevada tasa de crecimiento en el mercado español de las telecomunicaciones y orienta sus operaciones hacia la excelencia operativa. Con estas nuevas previsiones la compañía anula cualquier previsión realizada anteriormente tanto para el año 2007, como para años posteriores", añade la operadora.


Yo simplemente me limito a informar. Me niego a hacer ninguna recomendación sobre este valor, pero ofrezco esta información para que tengáis el mayor número de elementos de decisión antes de comprometeros con este valor.

Un saludo.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/economia/noticia.asp?id=9043&edicion=01/03/2007&pass=


----------



## titito (1 Mar 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Imparable: Jazztel perdió un 13% más en 2006, hasta 201 millones de euros
> *
> Jazztel sigue perdiendo dinero. Y mucho. Es la empresa de la bolsa española con mayores números rojos. *La compañía que preside Leopoldo Fernández Pujals perdió *201 millones de euros al cierre de 2006*, un 13% más que el ejercicio anterior. *Las pérdidas netas del cuarto trimestre se han situado en 24,5 millones de euros, lo que supone un 29% sobre los ingresos, frente a un 85% sobre los ingresos en el mismo periodo del año anterior, según un comunicado enviado a la CNMV.*
> 
> ...



¡Cómo te lo pasas!

De momento hoy ha rozado los 0.69 que un forero definía como primer soporte


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (1 Mar 2007)

Hola a todos,

Jazztel, en un día en el que ha vuelto a anunciar pérdidas, vuelve a caer considerablemente: hoy un *-5,33%*, por lo que está a 0.71€

Oferta: 0,71 x 5221202
Demanda:	0,71 x 1636858

Es muy peligroso recomendar. Una obligación informar.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Mar 2007)

*10 razones del pelotazo jazztel*

Antes de comenzar decir una vez más que desde que empezé a hablar de jazztel, dicha accion ha subido en bolsa un 90% (con referencia a la cotización actual), habiéndose podido vender sin problemas en dias anteriores con un 101% de plusvalías; recordemos además que el primer día que hable de jazztel fue el 5 de Diciembre de 2006 en el hilo “cuentas bancarias e Internet). Sin entrar en profundidad y grosso modo:

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=3m&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=

1.- este año habrá alianza con Vodafone. Se revenderá ADSL y jazztel hará de operador movil virtual.
2.- Vodafone posee 20 millones de clientes en España.
3.- El actual presidente de jazztel fue aquel que un dia montó una pizzería en Madrid con un capital de 10 millones de pesetas y 5 años después dicha pizzería estaba cotizando en el IBEX. Es un tio que sabe lo que hace y el guion de jazztel está escrito de antemano, (la cuestión es saber donde llegará la cotizacion para poder salirse a tiempo), 1,50 2,50 6,00 12,00 ________quien sabe¿ lo que si se yo, es el precio en el que voy a vender, pero eso me lo reservo. Al igual que me reservo cuanta pasta tengo metida en el valor.
4.- ya están entrando tiburones grandes en el valor.
5.-Se empieza a hacer caja en los valores que mas plusvalías han generado durante los ultimos 5 años y no les quepa duda que tarde o temprano ese dinero saliente volverá a entrar en renta variable; apuesto que entrará bastante en jazztel porque por descarte no va a entrar en el sector construccion, energético y banca, y en telecos solo tenemos 2 posibilidades: jazztel o telefonica
6.- con la caida de estos dias del ibex jazztel no ha sufrido en absoluto si se mira la grafica a 5 dias. 

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d

7.- El pastel en telecomunicaciones en España (que actualmente está copado por el monopolio de telefonica) tendera a repartirse con jazztel (es la única opción). Que algun experto en telecomunicaciones me diga que cotizacion tendrá jazztel cuando tenga un 35% de la cuota del adsl sin tener en cuenta las reventas a otros operadores.
8.-Así como en los años anteriores ha existido una burbuja en los valores de la construccion y recientemente en la energía, de aquí a muy poco se abrirá una guerra con el sector de las telecomunicaciones con el añadido de que en este caso no tenemos muchas opciones en el mercado continuo Español.
9.- Jazztel ya capitaliza los 1000.000.000€ y muy probablemente entrará en el ibex en la revisión de Diciembre, (me parecería muy presuntuoso decir en la revisión de Junio, pero todo es posible).
10.- Tallada, Deutch Bank, Espiritu Santo, Benito y Monjardín…-----NO COMENT----



P.D MAS ADELANTE OTRAS 10 RAZONES MAS


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Mar 2007)

*Pasara Lo Mismo Que En Francia*


En Francia tambien tenian un monopolio en cuanto a telecomunicaciones. Hasta que entró en el mercado lo que se asemeja al 100% en España con jazztel. La empresa en cuestión es esta


http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=ILD.PA&t=2y



En unico problema es que en francia nos llevan un poco de ventaja en eso de destronar a los monopilos de antaño y dar cabida a nuevas empresas en el sector. Pero no les quepa duda que en España pasará lo mismo.


----------



## Pillao (1 Mar 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA:


> la acción no ha sabido reflejar en su cotización el verdadero valor de su precio.



Como dijera el insigne Machado... Todo necio, confunde valor y precio.


----------



## Burney (1 Mar 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Jazztel, en un día en el que ha vuelto a anunciar pérdidas, vuelve a caer considerablemente: hoy un *-5,33%*, por lo que está a 0.71€
> 
> ...




La caida de hoy más bien se debe a la situación del mercado, no creo que sea por los resultados. Si fuera así, habría empezado cayendo fuerte y no ha sido así...

Por cierto, atentos a los brokers vendedores:

MGV MA 7245616 987795 6257821 
GCO BA 37787918 32670844 5117074 
BSN BA 3102452 104000 2998452 
BSN BI 2045000 16000 2029000 
EUP MA 2595250 1018567 1576683 
CAI BA 2562230 1104277 1457953 
BSN VL 1324926 0 1324926 
DBS MA 1567051 349500 1217551 
ZAR MA 1565570 353050 1212520 
MVR MA 10298553 9091154 1207399 
[...]
GEF MA 40000 443000 -403000 
RT4 MA 4736082 5585426 -849344 
BIC BA 2737300 3847000 -1109700 
ABS MA 3047192 4622900 -1575708 
ACF MA 39519871 42668044 -3 148 173 
BFS MA 103000 21159601 -21 056 601 

Total títulos negociados: 148257066 


Dos cosas:

- Muy destacable el papelón que ha sacado hoy BFS MA. Que no haya caido más con el día que era hoy pues tiene merito...

- Mayor comprador MGV MA. Dicen que Tallada está entrando en el valor desde este broker, muy activo en el bando comprador estos días...

Sólo informo. De este valor no me atrevo a dar recomendación... aunque si llega a 0.65 a lo mejor entro con un picoteo con objetivo 0.70...

Saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Mar 2007)

*hablando de todo un poco*

Acabo de ver la grafica de un valor que ha sido comentado en el foro general por el cierre de la factoria de Cadiz, si delphi, y si no está mal la grafica me he quedado un poco de piedra porque hace cosa así de año y medio la estuve siguiendo hasta que empezo a cotizar en el OTC . Desconozco si ha tenido contrasplit y demás pero si no es así, la verdad es que la grafica es de infarto


¿que creeis que ha hecho delphi en el ultimo año?


...............
................
...........
..........
..................
.............




..............
..........
.................
..........
..................
.............










.................
...............
......................
..................
.
.............
.











....................
...................





ha subido un 4300%
si se mira el maximo y minimo anual

25.000€ invertidos al minimo se hubieran podido vender a 3,92€ dando un total de 1.075.000€ y 180.000€ para hacienda........ me parece que me voy a buscar chicharros americanos
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=DPHIQ.PK


----------



## Burney (2 Mar 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Acabo de ver la grafica de un valor que ha sido comentado en el foro general por el cierre de la factoria de Cadiz, si delphi, y si no está mal la grafica me he quedado un poco de piedra porque hace cosa así de año y medio la estuve siguiendo hasta que empezo a cotizar en el OTC . Desconozco si ha tenido contrasplit y demás pero si no es así, la verdad es que la grafica es de infarto
> 
> 
> ¿que creeis que ha hecho delphi en el ultimo año?
> ...




Ahí va un gráfico...

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/interchart/interchart.asp?symb=DPHIQ&sid=129959&time=

Si perdiera el 2,40-2,50 yo permanecería fuera... (fijate que por ahi pasa una directriz alcista desde casi los minimos...), no me extrañaría nada que la llevaran a 2,00 o incluso a 1,50 $...

La verdad es que con valores OTC puedes dar pelotazos o hacer gatillazos...

Saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Mar 2007)

*bajada de pantalones de telefonica*

No ha podido comenzar mejor el 2007


EL ACUERDO CON JAZZTEL, LA PRÓXIMA SEMANA 

Telefónica ultima un acuerco extrajudicial con JAZZTEL, que se firmará, previsiblemente, la próxima semana. El acuerdo pondrá fin a las tres actuaciones judiciales contra Telefónica de la operadora presidida por Leopoldo Fernandez-Pujals y podría permitir a JAZZTEL alcanzar un acuerdo con la operadora para convertirse en operador movil virtual. Además, JAZZTEL percibirá una compensación económica. Por lo pronto y como gesto de buena voluntad, JAZZTEL ha suspendido el procedimiento que había presentado contra los mienbros del cinsejo de administracíón de Telefónica y contra los de Telefónica de España, a los que reclamaba 456.5 millones de euros por los daños y perjuicios. Lo que previsiblemente no podrá parar el acuerdo son los expedientes sancionadores incoados por la CMT contra Telefónica por las denuncias de JAZZTEL. El regulador ya ha impuesto una multa de 20 millones de euros a Telefónico por el primero de ellos. 


fuente: expansion


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Mar 2007)

Jazztel recorta sus previsiones tras el fracaso en ganar clientes


http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...cdscdi/20070301cdscdiemp_28/Tes/cincodias.com
I. Abril / MADRID (01-03-2007)
*
Nueva publicación de resultados de Jazztel, nuevo incumplimiento de algunos de los niveles prometidos y nuevo aviso de que los siguientes datos financieros y operativos serán peores de los que se habían previsto en estimaciones anteriores.*

*Los resultados de Jazztel siguieron ayer el guión establecido.* Puesto que en el tercer trimestre la compañía había hecho un profit warning, los datos a cierre de año se han ajustado bastante a lo previsto. Los ingresos crecieron un 24%, con una mejora en los márgenes y en el Ebitda, pero *con un crecimiento del 13% en las pérdidas, que llegan a los 201,1 millones*, a pesar del recorte de gastos e inversiones implantado en la operadora.
*
Esta vez, la mala noticia procedió de los clientes de ADSL, que se han quedado en la mitad de los prometidos.* Jazztel tenía contemplado alcanzar entre 475.000 y 525.000 usuarios de banda ancha y al final no ha pasado de los 261.080 abonados en 2006. Eso sí, de esta cantidad la mayoría son activos, es decir, ya están pagando y consumiendo el servicio 247.451 clientes.
*
Además de este incumplimiento, Jazztel anunció ayer que elimina las previsiones hasta 2009 que contiene su plan de negocio.* ¿La razón?: 'La adopción de ciertos acuerdos o decisiones estratégicas que la compañía se encuentra negociando actualmente, entre los que destacan el operador de móvil virtual y el ofrecimiento de la reventa de ADSL a otros operadores', hacen imposible hacer predicciones a medio plazo, ya que las 'proyecciones para el año 2008 y posteriores tendrían un alto grado de incertidumbre'.

Sólo quedan, por tanto, estimaciones para 2007 y ayer fueron drásticamente modificadas. La operadora esperaba facturar hasta 690 millones de euros este año. El nuevo cálculo deja la previsión de ingresos en 310 a 330 millones, es decir, menos de la mitad, aunque en este punto influye la venta de filiales. También se ha modificado el Ebitda, que ya no será positivo este ejercicio. Si se llega al equilibrio operativo, será sólo en algunos meses del segundo semestre, porque el ejercicio total cerrará con unas pérdidas de Ebitda de 15 a 25 millones. *Con este escenario, los números rojos netos también serán mayores de los inicialmente contemplados, mientras que las inversiones se reducirán a la mitad.*


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Mar 2007)

Y mientras tanto, en el mundo real  Jazztel cierra hoy a 0,78 subiendo un 9,86%  

Por cierto, lo de las pérdidas yo lo he visto desglosado por cuatrimestres y sí, este año a perdido un 13% más que el pasado, pero la tendencia es descente, ya que cada cuatrimestre a tenido menos pérdidas que el anterior


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Mar 2007)

*esto marcha segun lo previsto*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Antes de comenzar decir una vez más que desde que empezé a hablar de jazztel, dicha accion ha subido en bolsa un 90% (con referencia a la cotización actual), habiéndose podido vender sin problemas en dias anteriores con un 101% de plusvalías; recordemos además que el primer día que hable de jazztel fue el 5 de Diciembre de 2006 en el hilo “cuentas bancarias e Internet). Sin entrar en profundidad y grosso modo:
> 
> http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=3m&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=
> 
> ...




hoy dia 2 de Marzo: .......................................................... jazztel :


  ++++ 10%%%

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=3m


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (2 Mar 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> hoy dia 2 de Marzo: .......................................................... jazztel :
> 
> 
> ++++ 10%%%
> ...



Ha llegado a un acuerdo extrajudicial con timofonica.


----------



## skalofrio (2 Mar 2007)

*fántastico cierre*

y fantásticos compradores de ultima hora... el lunes es al alza!!

hemos sufrido en jazztel esta semana y en general ... pero el cierre ha sido 
tremendamente bueno...

salgo esta semana sin ganancias pero sin perdidas.

ENHORABUENA A TODOS


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Mar 2007)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Ha llegado a un acuerdo extrajudicial con timofonica.



Del que se habla desde hace semanas, y que algunos super-analistas ya daban por descontado al recomendar precio objetivo 0,35... esto... ¿como se llamaban...? JPque?


----------



## economista23 (3 Mar 2007)

*Ojo a Jazztel*

Con lo de ayer veo que queda confirmado que peces gordos quieren entrar en el valor y hacer subir la cotizacion, paso de 73 centimos a 78 en un momento, seguramente se trate de Tallada, en los proximos meses habra una pugna entre Tallada, Pujals, Telefonica Vodafone que va a traer cola y hara que la cotizacion de Jazztel se dispare, seguramente pasara del euro, eso ya se vera pero seguro que llegara y pronto.


----------



## Burney (4 Mar 2007)

Por lo que he leido, Tallada estaría entrando vía MGV MA... y el viernes pasado también ese broker cerró con un saldo superior a 5 millones de acciones compradas...

Ahi va un gráfico de JAZ. En caso de romper el 0,83 al alza (OJO: no digo que lo vaya a hacer el lunes) daría señal de compra, objetivo 0,95-1,00 €, o quizás algo más arriba hasta encontrar la directriz superior del canal... o quizás más arriba, con JAZ nunca se sabe...

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5929/jaz2307kc8.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (5 Mar 2007)

*el acuerdo ya esta la CNMV*

JAZZTEL p.l.c. (en adelante “JAZZTEL” o la “Sociedad”) de conformidad 
con lo establecido en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988, de 28 de julio, del 
Mercado de Valores, procede a comunicar el siguiente 
HECHO RELEVANTE 
JAZZTEL comunica que en el día de hoy ha alcanzado un acuerdo con 
Telefónica de España, S.A.U por el que ambas compañías ponen fin a las 
diferencias judiciales y extrajudiciales existentes entre dichas empresas. 
En virtud de dicho acuerdo, Telefónica abonará diez millones de euros a 
Jazztel como solución a los conflictos judiciales y extrajudiciales habidos 
en los últimos dos años. Asimismo ambas compañías *han acordado la 
apertura de una nueva etapa de relaciones comerciales y regulatorias 
basadas en el diálogo y la buena fe. * En Madrid, a 5 de marzo de 2007 
________________ 
José Ortiz Martínez 
Secretario- Consejero 
Jazztel, p.l.c.


*Hasta aqui, lo que nos quieren contar... los de los 10 millones debe ser simbólico en comparacion a lo que debe contemplar el acuerdo; ya irán sacando poco a poco las clausulas *  


en hechos relevantes de la pagina de la CNMV

http://www.cnmv.es/index.htm


----------



## economista23 (6 Mar 2007)

*Empieza El Pelotazo Jazztel*

Hoy vamos a ver el valor superar los 80 centimos, el acuerdo entre Telefonica y Jazztel es oficial, a comprar acciones que empieza el boom!!


----------



## titito (6 Mar 2007)

Parece que el Tallada este ha vendido todo lo que tenía de Jazztel. ¿No querrá ganar más dinero?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (6 Mar 2007)

*Sacado De Otro Sitio*

06-03-2007/ 11:48h - JAZZTEL (BOLSA - Noticias) 

Tallada vende su participación en Jazztel y compra en Avanzit 

El empresario Javier Tallada ha vendido la participación de entre el 2 y el 3 por ciento que compró recientemente en Jazztel junto con otros socios, dijo el propio empresario a Reuters/EP. 

www.estrategiasdeinversion.com 

"La inversión en Jazztel era una inversión privada, financiera, porque pensamos que la viabilidad de la compañía pasa por una operación corporativa, pero creó confusión en el mercado", dijo Tallada el martes en una entrevista telefónica con Reuters/EP. 

Además, el empresario dijo que desde el pasado viernes ha comprado acciones de la empresa que preside, la tecnológica Avanzit, alcanzando una participación cercana al 15 por ciento, desde el 14,6 por ciento. 

Tallada dijo que está dispuesto a elevar su participación en Avanzit hasta el 24,99 por ciento, a través de las sociedades Rustraductus, cien por cien suya, y Rustrainvest, que comparte al 50 por ciento con su socio José Manuel Arrojo. 

"Creemos que el mercado ha sobrerreaccionado en Avanzit, y en parte por la confusión creada por lo de Jazztel. A estos precios, estamos dispuestos a alcanzar el 24,99 por ciento", dijo. 

A las 11:37 hora local, las acciones de Jazztel cotizaban planas a 0,75 euros, mientras los títulos de Avanzit subían un 1,75 por ciento a 6,98 euros, en un mercado ligeramente alcista. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

A las 17,35 las acciones de Jazztel cierran a 0,72 con una perdida del 4% y sin saber que le ha salido mal a Tallada para no permanecer mas tiempo y ganar mucho mas. 

Mucho me temo que era indeseado y Botin o quien sea dueño de esto le ha obligado a salir so pena de joderle Avanzit. 

Volvemos a las manos de Gaesco y al futuro escrito

*Tallada ha intentado meter las narices donde no le habian llamado y ha salido escaldado; deben ser manos muy poderosas como para hacer correr a un perro de la forma que se le ha visto huir, y no precisamente con plusvalias* la operación no le salió bien a Tallada. Este es un listo que vino a quedarse pero alguien le ha puesto las pilas y h atenido que recular. Pujals, Botín o "Bontinstas", o vete a saber quién es el capo en la sombra, le ha hechado del gallinero mediante estas sencillas palabras: "No nos jodas o te vamos a hacer un agujero en el culo de las dimensiones de Groenlandia". 
Ahora lo tengo claro. Alguien está detrás de la contención de resultados y precios de Jazztel, y alguien muy poderoso


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (6 Mar 2007)

*sacado de otro lugar*

JT ha hecho su jugada (no sé hasta qué punto rentable) y ha vuelto al redil... 

Por lo demás todo sigue igual, aunque hoy se ha visto cómo algunos acumulan a mansalva a costa de estas "noticias". JAZ mantiene su rango y sigue relajando indicadores para poder enfrentarse con garantías a la ruptura del 0,83. 

Todo lo que ayer era bueno lo sigue siendo hoy, e, incluso JT dice, tras su salida, que entró en JAZ por la oportunidad que veía de una operación corporativa y que ha tenido que salirse por culpa del mercado (su AVZ se le iba al traste). Eso no significa que haya cambiado nada en el panorama de JAZ, y JT vendió hace dias, no hoy. 

Lo único que está claro es que los grandes aprovechan la menor excusa para seguir acumulando papel de los pequeños. 

La operación corporativa que esperaba JT sigue su curso exactamente igual, aunque el ya no podrá aprovecharla (supongo). Y tambien hay que agradecerle, al menos, el que haya creado, con su operación, un suelo bastante consistente en el 0,69-0,70. 

Siendo un poco mal pensado, incluso creo que ha matado dos pájaros de un tiro: Por una parte ha apoyado un suelo firme en JAZ y por otra ha podido aumentar en AVZ a bajo precio... 
Siempre nos hemos preguntado el por qué de anunciar lo que no tenía obligación de hacer.... 

JAZ ha demostrado hoy que tiene firme suelo actual, y que muchos otros, sin anunciarlo a bombo y platillo como JT, están tomando buenas posiciones ante lo que se avecina....


----------



## Beborn (6 Mar 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Todo lo que ayer era bueno lo sigue siendo hoy




Da igual, el valor se desploma desde el 0.78 que ha tocado hoy hasta el 0.72, pero todo sigue genial, tiremos cohetes.
Si entra tallada dices que es algo muy bueno y que el valor se va a las nubes. Si sale tallada dices que es super bueno y que el valor se va a las nubes.

Si es blanco es bueno, si es negro es bueno. ASI CUALQUIERA ACIERTA.
Das verdadera pena con tus análisis.
Me gustaría que dejaras durante 1 semana al menos de marear la perdiz y dejases de jugar a ser adivinatodo.

Apostamos a que mañana abre con gap a la BAJA?

XDDD


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (6 Mar 2007)

*vamos a ver piltrafilla*



Beborn dijo:


> Da igual, el valor se desploma desde el 0.78 que ha tocado hoy hasta el 0.72, pero todo sigue genial, tiremos cohetes.
> Si entra tallada dices que es algo muy bueno y que el valor se va a las nubes. Si sale tallada dices que es super bueno y que el valor se va a las nubes.
> 
> Si es blanco es bueno, si es negro es bueno. ASI CUALQUIERA ACIERTA.
> ...



Te contestaré y sin que sirva de precedente (no te acostumbres):

Cualquier persona con un minimo de inteligencia y perspicacia puede ver en lo de Tallada que fue buena su entrada pues confirma una operación corporativa que aun esta pendiente. Y para más inri, la salida de Tallada es aun mejor, pues quedando confirmada una la operacion corporativa, tambien denota que las manos que están en todo este tinglado son infinitamente mas fuertes que las del pececillo Javier Tallada. Graficamente : Tallada metio la nariz en jazztel oliendose que iba pillar cacho, y para colmo lo hace publico sin tener obligacion de ello en este caso; seguidamente se lleva una manta de ostias que lo dejan doblado y le obligan a salir y hacerlo publico tambien (sin que tuviera obligacion de ello). Suponiendo que esto sea asi, yo barajaria entre otros , que los que le han dado la paliza a Tallada han podido ser , Vodafone, Telefonica (recordemos que avanzit tiene contratos muy suculentos con telefonica como cliente) y ojalá este an el ajo Carlitos Slim. Esto a grosso modo es lo que yo veo en el asunto Tallada. _Alea jacta est_

Si a todo lo anterior le sumamos la brutal acumulación que llevemos en las ultimas semanas y todo lo que se llevadicho en este hilo, se puede entrever que jazztel tiene muchas papeletas para confirmarse como valor estrella de este año.

En fin, que te voy a decir a ti, que se ve que eres un crack en estos temas.
Por cierto bóbor, cuanto has perdido en natraceutical? Hay que ser tonto


----------



## Beborn (7 Mar 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> En fin, que te voy a decir a ti, que se ve que eres un crack en estos temas.
> Por cierto bóbor, cuanto has perdido en natraceutical? Hay que ser tonto



En natraceutical salí en 1.81 hace ya dos dias, así que creo que vas con retraso. Por supuesto sin pérdidas. Dije que iba a corto, y así fue. Un dia exactamente.
Lo que no quita para que siga pensando que subirá y bastante en los próximos días y de hecho vuelvo a tener liquidez para entrar en cuanto se confirme la normalización de los mercados.

Y al hilo de ésto, sabes cual es tu problema? QUE TE IMAGINAS LAS COSAS que quieres que sucedan y crees que los demás han hecho X cuando en realidad han hecho Y. No aciertas NI UNA.
Especulas e imaginas que a Tallada le ha salido mal la cosa, en base a QUE? Es que tienes información privilegiada?
Eres un verdadero ignorante, dando palos de ciego, y pensando que todo el mundo que critica jazztel es porque están pillados en 1.20 o algo así.
Pero tu quien te crees que eres? Es que crees que Jazztel mueve el mundo? Es que crees que el resto de los humanos no tenemos más vida que, como tu, pasarnos las 24h mirando como jazztel sube 6 centimos para bajar 8?

Eres PATETICO.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (7 Mar 2007)

*Tallada y su catón especulador: comprar bajo, anunciar para calentar y vender en máx*

Por favor, leeros bien este artículo del Confidencial, que explica perfectamente lo que hay detrás de la operación del Tallada éste.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/economia/noticia.asp?id=9182&edicion=07/03/2007&pass=

Simplemente una advertencia:

ID CON MUCHO CUIDADO CON TODO LO QUE EN ESTE HILO SE RUMOREE

Y que a partir de ahí que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime más conveniente, y que sopese el tipo de acción en la que está invirtiendo.

*Tallada y su catón especulador: comprar bajo, anunciar para calentar y vender en máximos*

Algunos inversores todavía creen en las artes de Javier Tallada. *El financiero madrileño arrastró a los más rezagados* tras anunciar su entrada en el capital de Jazztel el pasado 26 de febrero (ver noticia). *Nadie sabía, sin embargo, que sus planes pasaban por deshacer la posición al calor de las revalorizaciones que se producirían en los días posteriores.*

Tallada anunció de manera voluntaria la posesión de un porcentaje entre el 2,5% y el 3% de Jazztel (no está obligado a hacerlo hasta alcanzar el 5%) el mismo día en que presentaba los resultados de Avanzit, compañía que preside y de la que es máximo accionista (15%). *Sabía lo que hacía. Sólo en esa jornada las acciones de la teleco se revalorizaron un 8%.*

El financiero madrileño no entró sólo en Jazztel. Acumuló el porcentaje de marras junto a otros inversores privados, como gusta de hacer en otras ocasiones. Todos juntos, de la mano, compraron títulos de la compañía en las semanas anteriores al anuncio a una media inferior a la cotización de cierre de ese día (0,81 euros). *En sólo tres sesiones, todo lo comprado fue devuelto al parqué.*

*Pura labor de trader.* *Entrar y salir, con plusvalías por el camino.* “Ha soltado todo a una media de 0,78 euros, cuando compró a una de 0,71”, explica un broker. Entre medias, Tallada puso en el escaparate su participación, sabedor de que todavía algunos autoestopistas (Jesús García dixit) se subirían al tren elegido por el inversor madrileño ilusionados con los réditos de futuras revalorizaciones, *pero también confundidos por los rumores de una posible venta a Vodafone.*

*Por no ser una excepción, algunos inversores cualificados, desde gestoras, mesas de tesorería o brokers, aluden al supervisor de los mercados (CNMV) para poner freno a este tipo de actuaciones, conocidas sobradamente dentro del mundo financiero.* Aunque hay justificaciones para todo. Tallada explicó ayer que "la inversión financiera en Jazztel -pensamos que la viabilidad de la compañía pasa por una operación corporativa- creó confusión en el mercado".

Mientras tanto, las *plusvalías producidas con el mete-saca* en Jazztel han permitido al financiero redondear su participación en Avanzit, sin dejar pasar la oportunidad para decir que piensa llegar al 24,9%. Por supuesto, sin ánimo de calentar. "En lo suyo, es uno de los mejores", puntualiza una persona de su entorno. "Lo que no entiendo es por qué hay gente que fía su criterio de inversión a las decisiones de Javier".


----------



## Jose (7 Mar 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> En natraceutical salí en 1.81 hace ya dos dias, así que creo que vas con retraso. Por supuesto sin pérdidas. Dije que iba a corto, y así fue. Un dia exactamente.
> 
> 
> Eres PATETICO.



No es por llevarte la contraria pero para salir a 1,81€ ha tenido que llegar a cotizar a 1,82€, valor que no ha tocado en ningun momento en los últimos 2 días.
No pretendo ofenderte.
Saludos;


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (7 Mar 2007)

*sobre acuerdo con telefonica*

Entiendo que a telefonica no le interesa que se filtre la letra pequeña del acuerdo alcanzado con Jazztel. 

Supongo que una clausula de dicho acuerdo es la confidencialidad por parte de Jazztel.  
Si se supiera que Jazztel ha conseguido algo importante por las denuncias que ha puesto, otras empresas pondrían más denuncias a telefonica para conseguir un trato parecido. 

*Anular demandas por más de 700 millones de € a cambio solo de 10 millones. 
¿ Alguien se lo cree ? * 

Estos 10 millones eran necesarios para hecer creible el acuerdo. 

"Jazztel retira las denuncias con Telefonica a cambio de nada" 
No sería creible.


----------



## Beborn (7 Mar 2007)

Jose dijo:


> No es por llevarte la contraria pero para salir a 1,81€ ha tenido que llegar a cotizar a 1,82€, valor que no ha tocado en ningun momento en los últimos 2 días.
> No pretendo ofenderte.
> Saludos;



No es por llevarte la contraria, pero en los dos últimos días, a contar desde ayer cuando escribí eso, que era martes, nos da que el lunes es 1 dia, y el VIERNES son 2 días.
Es decir, vendí el VIERNES a 1.81 llegando a tocar ese mismo día el 1.82 (si, fijate, dejé de ganar 1 céntimo).
Hay que explicarlo todo con puntos y comas. Parece que estéis más pendientes de las vidas ajenas que de las propias.

Para otra vez piensate dos veces antes de responder semejante gilipollez por el simple hecho de tocar los huevos, que es lo único que pretendías con ese comentario.

Gracias, y sin acritud.


----------



## Beborn (7 Mar 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA: un consejo. Recoge beneficios hoy que aún puedes. Ha tocado el 0.69 y eso es PERFORAR su soporte hasta ahora infranqueable. Es una muy mala señal.
Y lo de Tallada y que Vodafone podría quedarse con Ya.com es la gota que colma el vaso.

A jazztel no la quiere NADIE. Desengañate.
Que dentro de uno año la querrán??? vale, y puede que dentro de menos. Pero por ahora, es una LOCURA quedarse. Y más aún recomendar entrar como haces tu cada vez que sube 1 céntimo, para bajar al dia siguiente 3.


http://www.bolsamania.com/actualida...oticias&id=0420070307135733&isin=GB0057933615


*Tallada compró Jazztel a 0,71 € y salió del valor a 0,78 €*

*Vodafone se interesa por Ya.com*

07/03/2007 - 13:56 - MADRID, 07 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Según fuentes del mercado consultadas por Capital Bolsa, *el presidente de Avanzit, Javier Tallada, compró la participación de Jazztel a un precio medio de 0,71 euros, la cual vendió tres días después del anuncio de compra a un precio medio de 0,78 euros.*

Por otra parte, *Vodafone, Orange y Ono han entrado en la puja para adquirir Ya.com a Deutsche Telekom*, según diversos medios financieros.

*Si Vodafone compra finalmente Ya.com, se descartaría una posible operación corporativa con Jazztel, tal como ha estado especulando el mercado durante las últimas semanas.*


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (7 Mar 2007)

Yo tengo claro, después de lo que ha pasado con el Tallada éste, que Jazztel es un valor tremendamente falso, y que puede convertirse en una estafa de mucho cuidado a los pequeños inversores.
*
La estafa consiste en que un gran capitalista como Tallada compra un paquete masivo de acciones que hace aumentar la cotización.* A la vez se difunde el bulo de que se piensa quedar, aportar más capital, lo de la OPA de Vodafone, que si patatín que si patatán...

*Los pequeños inversores, animados por personajillos como los que pululan por aquí, corren detrás del valor ya subido, aupados por estas falsas expectivas y el valor sigue subiendo...*

Entonces el Tallada, el gran capitalista, con una cotización superior a la que las compró, *se deshace de las acciones, obtiene unas plusvalías, las acciones bajan... y los pequeños inversores se quedan con el culo al aire.*

Y ESO ES TODO LO QUE HA PASADO CON LA OPERACIÓN TALLADA. Y ESTO LO SABIA EL PUJALS. Y NO HAY MÁS HISTORIA. SI OS APETECE PARTICIPAR EN ESTE CHIRINGUITO... ADELANTE.

y el dato que estábais 



> Según fuentes del mercado consultadas por Capital Bolsa, el presidente de Avanzit, Javier Tallada, compró la participación de Jazztel a un precio medio de 0,71 euros, la cual vendió tres días después del anuncio de compra a un precio medio de 0,78 euros.



Fuente: bolsamania.com


----------



## Jose (7 Mar 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> No es por llevarte la contraria, pero en los dos últimos días, a contar desde ayer cuando escribí eso, que era martes, nos da que el lunes es 1 dia, y el VIERNES son 2 días.
> Es decir, vendí el VIERNES a 1.81 llegando a tocar ese mismo día el 1.82 (si, fijate, dejé de ganar 1 céntimo).
> Hay que explicarlo todo con puntos y comas. Parece que estéis más pendientes de las vidas ajenas que de las propias.
> 
> ...



Ya he dicho que no pretendía ofenderte, y cierto rectifico toco durante al menos unos minutos 1,82€. Así que supongo que habrás vendido con una espectacular ganacia bruta del 2,22% en el mejor de los casos- si compraste el viernes día 2.Espero que muevas 100.000€ diarios al menos.
Bueno lo dicho , no pretendia como dices "tocarte los huevos".De todas formas eres muy faltón y no te contestaré más veces.
Saludos Cordiales;


----------



## Beborn (7 Mar 2007)

Jose dijo:


> Ya he dicho que no pretendía ofenderte, y cierto rectifico toco durante al menos unos minutos 1,82€. Así que supongo que habrás vendido con una espectacular ganacia bruta del 2,22% en el mejor de los casos- si compraste el viernes día 2.Espero que muevas 100.000€ diarios al menos.
> Bueno lo dicho , no pretendia como dices "tocarte los huevos".De todas formas eres muy faltón y no te contestaré más veces.
> Saludos Cordiales;



Compré el dia 1. Y no, no muevo tanto dinero, pero la bolsa es así, impredecible, y unas veces ganas más, y otras menos.


----------



## titito (9 Mar 2007)

No sé quién hablaba de un primer soporte en 0.69. Hoy ha sido perforado y en estos momentos está a 0.68. A mí me siguen pareciendo aleatorios esos números que salen en los foros (¿por qué 0.69 y no 0.67?), pero ahí está el dato.


----------



## azulejero (9 Mar 2007)

*oppps salto el stop*

No pasa nada. Compradas a 60 vendidas a 75. Vueltas a comprar a 70 vendidas a 68.


----------



## Beborn (10 Mar 2007)

azulejero dijo:


> No pasa nada. Compradas a 60 vendidas a 75. Vueltas a comprar a 70 vendidas a 68.



Me alegro por ti. Eres inteligente.
No puedo decir lo mismo del, ahora ausente (no me extraña, visto lo visto y que su amado jazztel va de culo) GUERRAPSICOLOGICA.
Solo reaparece cuando sube un 1%, para hacer creer que es un valor en alza. Menudo calientavalores de los cojones.

Seguro que ni me hizo caso cuando dije que vendiera, que aún estaba a tiempo. Allá cada cual. Yo es que con éste valor me parto la verdad xDD


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Mar 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> Me alegro por ti. Eres inteligente.
> No puedo decir lo mismo del, ahora ausente (no me extraña, visto lo visto y que su amado jazztel va de culo) GUERRAPSICOLOGICA.
> Solo reaparece cuando sube un 1%, para hacer creer que es un valor en alza. Menudo calientavalores de los cojones.
> 
> Seguro que ni me hizo caso cuando dije que vendiera, que aún estaba a tiempo. Allá cada cual. Yo es que con éste valor me parto la verdad xDD



Yo ya os lo dije... :o


----------



## azulejero (10 Mar 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> Me alegro por ti. Eres inteligente.
> No puedo decir lo mismo del, ahora ausente (no me extraña, visto lo visto y que su amado jazztel va de culo) GUERRAPSICOLOGICA.
> Solo reaparece cuando sube un 1%, para hacer creer que es un valor en alza. Menudo calientavalores de los cojones.
> 
> Seguro que ni me hizo caso cuando dije que vendiera, que aún estaba a tiempo. Allá cada cual. Yo es que con éste valor me parto la verdad xDD




No hay que enamorarse de ninguna empresa y menos de una con perdidas.


----------



## Beborn (10 Mar 2007)

Por cierto, por si alguien no se había enterado (y emulando el autobombo de GUERRA)...


*JAZZTEL 0,66 €. VIERNES -7,04% !!!!!!!*

Y ésto puede que solo sea el principio de un cuesta abajo y sin frenos que comenzó, como era TOTALMENTE previsible, al romper la barrera de los 0.71€ primero, y los 0.69€ después.


----------



## Pillao (12 Mar 2007)

Pero que tremendamente voluble es la opinión de los neoespeculadores bursátiles.
Donde estará ahora, el inefable guerrapsicologica de corta y pega?? 

Es lamentable jugar así con las ilusiones y los ahorros de la gente…


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (12 Mar 2007)

*las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso*

Vamos por partes:

1.- Dia 5 de Diciembre de 2006: fue el primer dia en que comenzé a hacer referencias a la interesante cotizacion de jazztel y su posible revalorización; cotizacion de aquel día: 0,41-0,43

2.- A partir de aquel día jazztel solo ha hecho una cosa: subir!!

3.- La cotizacion de jazztel entre aquel dia y hoy ha tenido un maximo en 0,83€ (los dias que a tocado ese nivel ha habido mucho volumen por lo que se hubiera podido hacer caja con facilidad con un 100% de plusvalias en 2 meses.

4.- La cotizacion actual es de 0,64€.


Los que atacan este hilo lo hacen de tal manera que parece que la cotizacion se hubiera ido a menos de 0,40, cuando se ha producido todo lo contrario; si alguien hubiera metido pasta cuando esta a esos niveles ahora le estaria ganando un buen%.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (12 Mar 2007)

Mira qué fácil te contesto...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=234553&postcount=50


GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> yo veo una acumulacion butal en 0,76, se están comiendo todo lo que se suelta. Sia esto le sumas el rumor de opa a 0,96 (que de eso ´ná de ná, si hay opa será bastante mas arriba)... con todo esto no crees que sería mejor dejar las ganancias correr??
> *
> Mi orden de venta psicologica esta entono a los 1,15- 1,20 pero viendo lo que estoy vindo me parece que mo lo voy a replantear, de aquí a final de año (yo diria que para la noche de San Juan) se podrán haber vendido perfectamente en 1,40*




Llevas meses calentando el valor, bien prontito, y ahora resulta que el que se metió a 0.70€ ya estaba avisado...

¿Esperamos a San Juan?


----------



## titito (13 Mar 2007)

MADRID dijo:


> Jazztel ha decidido proponer a sus accionistas en la próxima junta del 26 de abril la posibilidad de que la compañía tenga autorización para ampliar su capital social en 40 millones de euros mediante la emisión de medio millón de acciones ordinarias de 0,08 euros.
> 
> Esta petición puede estar relacionada con la noticia que publican diversos medios internacionales en la que se afirma que Deutsche Telekom ha requerido a los interesados en adquirir su filial española Ya.com que realicen ofertas para la próxima semana.
> 
> Según estas publicaciones, los interesados serían Vodafone, Jazztel, ONO y algunas empresas de capital riesgo. La valoración de mercado de Ya.com, tercera compañía española de acceso a Internet después de Telefónica y Orange, puede alcanzar los 1.400 millones de euros.



¿Qué puede significar esto?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Mar 2007)

Ni idea, pero por especular diría que pueden querer dejar una puerta abierta para permitir que alguien (socio corporativo quiero decir) entre comprando el 20% de la compañía (esos 500mill de acciones) a un precio regalado, como forma de conseguir buenos acuerdos. Ya digo, que es imaginación pura.
Pero lo de ampliar capital (con acciones a 0,08) para comprar Ya.com como he leido ahi suena un poco surrealista, por el precio digo, ya que 500Mill a 0,08€ son 40Mill de €, hasta los (surrealistas tambien) 1400Mill que valdría Ya.com...


PD: Edito, ahora veo que dice "medio millon" de acciones, pero por algun lado he leido yo que eran 500Mill de acciones... pues ahora si que no se... 

PD2: Edito otra vez... está mal ese texto, porque no salen las cuentas de los 40millones de euros, las cuentas salen con 500 millones de acciones


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Mar 2007)

Lo único que hay es la propuesta de elevación del capital autorizado hasta 2,425 millones de acciones. 

Actualmente, con la autorización de 2006, hay un margen de 346 millones no comprometidos; de modo que, desde mayo, el margen se elevaría a 846 millones de acciones. 

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que con ese margen entraria vodafone en el capital de jazztel y se compraría Ya.com.

Habra noticias para antes de la junta de accionistas, (no digo que sean buenas o malas para que nadie me tache de nada).



P.D Habeis visto el anuncio de vodafone de "pum-pum, pum-pum"?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Mar 2007)

*de afarnesio sobre jazztel...*

Mi opinion concuerda al 100% con esto:


- Hay caja. 160 millones que, según Jaz, llegan hasta fin de año. Según los analistas llegarán hasta verano del 2008 (más todavía) 

- La red ya está desplegada. 

- Las competidoras comienzan a tirar la toalla (Ya.com, Tele2-Comunitel) 

*- Llegaremos a Ebitda positivo antes de fin de año. * 

Ante esa situación Jaz parece querer acudir al mercado de nuevo, sí...pero no para sobrevivir sino para crecer. 

...No para aguantar unos meses más, sino para alcanzar beneficios este mismo año (sólo Tef los tiene, las otras pierden). 

...No para aguantar como una pequeña operadora que reajusta números continuamente sino para ser la segunda operadora de ADSL de España. 

Ahora, que lo difícil está hecho, y que Jaz intenta acudir al mercado para crecer, para superar a sus competidoras, para generar beneficios... 

ahora os parece mal? ahora? 

No lo entiendo, sinceramente. 

Si Jazztel ampliara capital, en cualquiera de sus formas, para absorber las carteras de clientes de Comunitel-Tele2 o de Ya.com, o de ambas, a mí me parece la mejor noticia que nos podrían dar. Por desgracia no está confirmada, es tan sólo un rumor. 

Hay muchos, muchísimos que tienden a juzgar la empresa por el devenir de la cotización y eso es un camino a la ruina. La gente de dinero lo hace exactamente al contrario. Si la empresa tiene malos fundamentales suben la cotización...para vender. Si los tiene buenos, bajan la cotización...para comprar. 


Ahora que se ha solucionado el posible problema de bloqueo de nuestro negocio por la demanda de Ya.com. 

Ahora que se ha solucionado el problema evidente de ineficacia en las migraciones de altas por Telefónica. 

Ahora que se han ajustado los gastos para poder alcanzar Ebitda positivo antes de fin de año. 

Ahora que la red está desplegada y se le pretende sacar partido antes de previsiones, mediante la compra de competidoras. 

Ahora os parece mal? 

Lo dicho, no lo entiendo. 

Ojalá ampliemos si eso significa comprar Ya.com, o comprar Comunitel, o dar nuevos servicios, o... 

Ojalá ampliemos por primera vez para crecer, no para sobrevivir. 

De hecho yo pienso que ampliaremos antes de que se aprueben en junta esos 500 millones. Ampliaremos antes porque podemos (hay ya autorizadas unos 350 millones de acciones) y ampliaremos antes porque DEBEMOS (Ya.com se vende ahora, no dentro de cuatro meses) 


Saludos y suerte


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (13 Mar 2007)

El futuro de Internet es compartir redes.
En ningún pais europeo se pagan 40€ por tener banda ancha. En Francia se paga como mucho 15€, y hasta incluye TV. En Zamora tienen una red wifi que alcanza toda la ciudad. En algunos pueblos de la Costa Brava, también, y pagan una cuota testimonial de 10€ mensuales. En EEUU es gratis en muchos casos.
Con la tecnología Wimax (de largo alcance) estas teleoperadoras de cable que se creen que ofrecen el oro y el moro verán disminuir su clientela doméstica de forma dramática.

Además, con la subida del Euribor, ya he comprobado que más de una familia está eliminando gastos prescindibles, y uno de los primeros es la cuota de Internet.

Yo no invertiría a largo plazo en negocios así, y mucho menos en un valor tan clásicamente sujeto a la especulación como éste. Entre Jazztel y un blue chip hay mucha diferencia. 

Aunque si os gustan las curvas, éste es vuestro valor.

Hoy ha vuelto a caer... y probablemente mañana pierda el soporte de los 0.60€. En fin, mucha suerte a los que comprásteis a 0.80€...


----------



## ellison (13 Mar 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Ojalá blablabla...
> Ojalá blablabla...
> De hecho yo pienso que ampliaremos antes de que se aprueben en junta esos 500 millones. Ampliaremos antes porque podemos (hay ya autorizadas unos 350 millones de acciones) y ampliaremos antes porque DEBEMOS (Ya.com se vende ahora, no dentro de cuatro meses)



no es por echarme flores, pero hay que ver cómo te cliché y cómo supe ver en ti el típico pillado calientavalores jazztelero en su momento  es que os cortan a patrón, se os reconoce a la legua

bueno, ahora hablando en serio, GP:

cuando un inversor, en referencia a sus inversiones: 
- habla de "ojalá" (como el agricultor que dice "ojalá que llueva"),
- y habla en primera persona del plural incluyéndose a sí mismo y a la empresa de la que tiene acciones

es síntoma claro que ha perdido totalmente el norte y se ha implicado emocionalmente, QUE ES LO PEOR que puede pasar y ES GARANTÍA de que va a PRINGAR mucha pasta

sé que te lo vas a pasar por el forro, pero por mí que no quede: el tito ellison dice "cuidadín"!


----------



## ellison (13 Mar 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> El futuro de Internet es compartir redes.
> En ningún pais europeo se pagan 40€ por tener banda ancha.



por qué dices tantas tonterías?

seguro que tú eres informático?

enésimas carreras....


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Mar 2007)

*por otro lado*

Creo que es BT quien va a suscribir los 500 millones de acciones porque aquí se prepara una jugada a tres bandas. 

Por un lado JAZZTEL ha puesto 10 millones de euros en FON esto lo dice el propio VARSAVSKY 
cuando en la entrevista del 7 de marzo en INTERECONOMÍA(ver el video del siguiente link) dice con sus palabrashacia la mitad) "justo ayer levantamos 10 millones de euros más de caja para FON"; y al final del video dice lo más importante "Yo no soy hombre de tener muchos secretos ..... hay un secreto que no puedo desvelar, y es quien a invertido los 10 millones de euros que acaban de entrar en FON, son socios estrategico que prefieren que anunciemos la alianza estrategica en el momento en que se anuncie que ellos son nuestros socios ...... en los proximos 60 días se va a saber" 


http://wallstreet-blog.blogspot.com/2007/03/entrevista-varsavsky-9-marzo-2007.html 

Casualidades de la vida, y una mierda, la proxima Junta General de JAZZTEL es el 26 de abril de 2007, y VARSAVSKY nos dice que antes de 60 días anuciaremos la alianza estrategica con "nuestros"(habla en plural) socios. Coño que casualidad que del día en que pronuncia estas palabras hasta la JG hay 51 días. 

Por tanto BT entrará próximamente en el capital de JAZZTEL tomando el 40% como socio estrategico y JAZZTEL pasará a liderar el *proyecto FON.* 

VARSAVSKY sabe que la única operadora con banda ancha con capacidad en megas suficiciente para compartir el ancho de banda es JAZZTEL(es la que da más ancho de banda de mercado). Además, para este proyecto necesita el bucle desagregado porque un cliente de Telefonica o de otra operadora que le alquile el ADSL a Telefonica no puede revender parte del ancho de banda con FON, por que FON incurre en un delito mercantil al apropiarse de esa parte del ancho de banda, puesto que en lugar de ser utilizada en dar servicio a un cliente final, FON se apropiaría de ese ancho para comercializarlo y telefonica podría ir legalmente contra FON.  



p.d gracias ellison por tus consejos, pero de pillado nada, las llevo a una media de 0,42€.

p.d2 nunca me he enamorado de un valor y por ahora no creo que me pase

p.d3 ¿que valor del mercado continuo excepto jazztel ha duplicado su cotizacion desde mitad de Diciembre hasta ahora?


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (14 Mar 2007)

ellison dijo:


> por qué dices tantas tonterías?
> 
> seguro que tú eres informático?
> 
> enésimas carreras....



Hola fracasado académico,

No sé por qué narices te metes ahora en este hilo. Qué bonito pontificar a toro pasado y criticar ahora que todo está tan claro.

Ah! "no es por echarme flores", pero aquí el único que empezó a advertir de lo que hacía GP fui yo, y unos cuantos más (Beborn, Titito, etc.)

O sea, que no vengas tú ahora descubriendo la sopa de ajo y encima metiéndote con quien lleva advirtiendo de ésto más tiempo, simplemente porque tú no tienes estudios universitarios... yo no tengo la culpa...

Por cierto en este enlace teneis el precio de la banda ancha internet en un pais en que todo es normalmente más caro:
http://www.noos.fr/offre/offre_internet.php

Para que se tenga claro el retraso que llevamos en este pais respecto a esto. Pero todo acaba avanzando y creo que este aspecto también.

Por eso no tengo confianza en empresas de estas características, cuyo rendimiento depende tanto de las cuotas de los cliente domésticos. Telefónica es un blue chip que tiene un negocio mucho más diversificado.


----------



## Beborn (14 Mar 2007)

Si Jazztel se alía con Fon, o Fon con Jazztel, o lo que sea, será EL FIN.

Fon es HUMO. No sirvE más que para engañar a frikis bajo su nube de "compañerismo, comparte tu conexión, que guay es la vida, que megachuli", mientras ELLOS se quedan con el dinero.
La realidad de Fon es que gritan a los cuatro vientos los cientos de miles de usuarios que tienen registrados, pero el ratio de conversión "usuario/hotspot operativo" es pésimo!
El número de foneras operativas en zonaS de influencia RENTABLE o USABLE es miiiiiiiiiiiiiinimo.

Varzasky lo ha hecho ya varias veces, y lo volverá a hacer: cogerá el dinero y traspasará el marrón a otro.

Sólo que ésta vez encima va en plan comuna hippie.


----------



## ellison (14 Mar 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Hola fracasado académico,
> 
> No sé por qué narices te metes ahora en este hilo. Qué bonito pontificar a toro pasado y criticar ahora que todo está tan claro.
> 
> Ah! "no es por echarme flores", pero aquí el único que empezó a advertir de lo que hacía GP fui yo, y unos cuantos más (Beborn, Titito, etc.)



pero qué tonto eres, macho

ya sabemos que poco trabajador ya lo eres, porque estás a todas horas enganchado al foro... pero es que además eres muy tonto

el primero que descubrió que guerrapsicológica era el arquetípico ejemplo de pillado jazztelero calientavalores en foros de internet fui yo

revisa el hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282

y revisa el mensaje de un atractivo, joven, acaudalado y con dos títulos universitarios de ciclo largo, Ellison:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=186163&postcount=30

el resto del mensaje he pasado de leerlo porque ZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (14 Mar 2007)

ellison dijo:



> y revisa el mensaje de un atractivo, joven, acaudalado y con dos títulos universitarios de ciclo largo, Ellison:



Lo siento, colega he llegado a la primera linea y me he dormido...
Sólo puedo ver en ti a un pobre diablo. Búscate a un amigo y sé feliz colega...
Deshazte de tus frustaciones y tus rencores. No tengas envidia de nadie, y te aseguro que serás feliz. Claro que siempre existen cursos de adultos por la noche para poderte sacar el graduado o el acceso universidad para los mayores de 25 años...

Por cierto, bienvenido a mi lista de ignorados... no te molestes en contestar... no me gusta dormir en horario laboral...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Mar 2007)

Ya veo que no os hace falta GP para que haya gresca  

¿Serán los efectos que buscaba con su nick?  

Por cierto, JAZ sigue bajando, cierra a 0,58 con -4,92%

¿Se parará en 0,55-0,54 o irá más abajo?


----------



## nemo4 (14 Mar 2007)

Recompro Jazz a 0.59, jejeje


----------



## Beborn (15 Mar 2007)

Considero que Jazztel necesitaba urgentemente una *cura de humildad*.
Su valor estaba completamente disparado y necesitaba bajar a la tierra y dejarse de delirios de grandeza.

Supongo que tras ésta fuerte corrección, comenzará a subir de forma más ordenada y calmada. Y quizás en base a HECHOS, y no PROMESAS ni especulaciones de opas, contraopas, fusiones, compras y más pajas mentales que lo único que hicieron fué eso: calentar el valor y subirlo artificialmente.

El que el mercado se encuentre en un momento de corrección general ha ayudado, no cabe duda.


----------



## nemo4 (15 Mar 2007)

Discrepo, todos los valores suben en base a "pajas mentales", lo que comunmente se suele decir es "que cotizan expectativas" que queda como más fino. Si analizas el continuo puedes ver que en terminos de per, las empresas con per< 20, que es lo máximo que se sule pagar en el mercado de compra de empresas "real", verás que el porcentaje de las mismas es muy reducido. E incluso otras como Jaz que no tienen ni per.... ni te cuento

En el lado amable de la balanza, la realidad es que Jaz es la unica alternativa real a telefonica, y que en el momento en el que coja algún gestor cualificado (ej. Tallada) las potencialidad de Jaz se pondrá en valor y no será dificil superar incluso lo veinte € en los que el mercado la valoraba no hace tanto.


----------



## erpayo (15 Mar 2007)

nemo4 dijo:


> En el lado amable de la balanza, la realidad es que Jaz es la unica alternativa real a telefonica, y que en el momento en el que coja algún gestor cualificado (ej. Tallada) las potencialidad de Jaz se pondrá en valor y no será dificil superar incluso lo veinte € en los que el mercado la valoraba no hace tanto.



Que no, hombre, que no... que ONO es mil veces más alternativa que Jazztel y además ya gana dinero. Y seguís dando la matraca con lo de Tallada incluso después de comprobarse que simplemente entró y salió para engañar a los incautos y sacarse unos euros.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (15 Mar 2007)

Los directivos de Jazztel ganaron un 46,84% más pese a que la compañía perdió un 13% más
http://www.bolsacinco.com/070315140605EP_administradores_ejecutivos_jazztel_ganaron.htm
15/03/2007 :: 14:06 h.
MADRID, 15 (EUROPA PRESS)

Los cuatro administradores ejecutivos de Jazztel ganaron un 46,84% más en 2006, según consta en el informe de gestión y estados financieros de la compañía en el que se informa, además, que su presidente, Leopoldo Fernández Pujals "no percibirá ningún tipo de retribución hasta alcanzar ganancias".

*En total, los ejecutivos percibieron 846.336 euros, frente a los 576.348 euros del año anterior. El salario del consejero delegado de Jazztel, José Miguel García Fernández, ascendió a 200.000 euros anuales más unos beneficios en especie, entre los que se incluyen coche de empresa, seguro médico privado y seguro de vida.*

Por su parte, Joaquím Molins percibió 30.000 euros anuales más 105.000 euros como presidente del Centro de Cálculo de Sabadell, cargo que desempeñó hasta el pasado 28 de diciembre. El salario de José Ortiz Martínez, secretario del consejo de administración, ascendió a 150.000 brutos anuales más 42.000 euros anuales por su cargo de consejero no ejecutivo.

Durante el pasado ejercicio, los administradores no ejecutivos de Jazztel cobraron 42.000 anuales, cantidad que se mantendrá durante el presente ejercicio con la condición de que asistan a las reuniones del consejo, del comité y a las que se celebren en su área de responsabilidad.

En cuanto a las opciones sobre acciones, la compañía ha entregado a los administradores ejecutivos la cantidad de 500.000 opciones, 125.000 ejercitables por año, mientras que los administradores no ejecutivos recibieron 300.000, 75.000 ejercitables por año. Los administradores no ejecutivos que se incorporaron a la compañía después de junio de 2005 recibieron 262.500 opciones. El consejero delegado de Jazztel recibió 312.500 opciones al incorporarse a la compañía, mientras que su presidente carece de ellas.

En la próxima junta de accionistas de Jazztel se estudiará la aprobación de un "Plan especial de retribuciones" a favor del consejero delegado y algunos directivos, según el cual se entregará a los beneficiarios un número de acciones que variará en función del incremento del valor de la compañía entre el 1 de julio de 2006 y el 1 de julio de 2010.

El objetivo de esta iniciativa es "primar al consejero delegado y a una serie de directivos y personal que serán claves en el crecimiento futuro de la compañía haciéndoles partícipes del incremento del valor de ésta en los próximos 4 años", especifica el informe. La cantidad máxima que se entregará en acciones en 2010 será del 1% del incremento del valor de la compañía.

*Las pérdidas aumentaron en 2006*

*Las pérdidas de Jazztel ascendieron a 201,1 millones de euros en 2006, un 13,23% más que el ejercicio anterior. Sin embargo, los ingresos de la compañía se elevaron un 24,48%, hasta 308,6 millones de euros, favorecidos por un aumentos de los clientes activos y de los usuarios en el negocio residencial.*

Para el presente ejercicio, el operador espera un incremento superior al 18% de los ingresos de servicios de telecomunicaciones, mediante la activación y facturación completa de los clientes ganados en 2006, señala el informe de la compañía. Además, Jazztel prevé reducir las inversiones en activos fijos, recortar los gastos de la campaña mediática y mantener una contención de los costes de ventas, costes fijos y de estructura. Al igual que en 2006, "los administradores no consideran conveniente el el abono de dividendos".


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Mar 2007)

Yo tengo una noticia que creo que tiene mayor calado que el sueldo de los 4 tios esos:

www.cnmv.es


CNMV dijo:


> Jazztel, p.l.c. anuncia que ha alcanzado un acuerdo con Société Générale relativo a una operación de financiación Paceo, que consiste en una línea de financiación a través de varias emisiones de acciones.



http://www.bolsacinco.com/070315191...aceo_eventual_ampliacion_capital_millones.htm


> Jazztel ha renovado el contrato de financiación Paceo, según el cual Societé Generale colocará en bolsa hasta un máximo de 140 millones de acciones por un importe no superior a 120 millones de euros, anunció hoy el operador a la CNMV. La compañía que preside Leopoldo Fernández Pujals explica que el objetivo de esta renovación es "incrementar su capacidad financiera ante los diferentes escenarios de crecimiento y nuevos proyectos que se planteen en el futuro", y no para cubrir necesidades operativas durante el presente año.
> 
> Al igual que en la anterior operación, Societé Generale suscribirá íntegramente las acciones que Jazztel emita en cada uno de los periodos de referencia, a un precio fijado previamente. La compañía especifica que Societé Generale actuará como intermediario financiero, ya que su objetivo no es convertirse en accionista del operador.
> 
> ...



Pues eso, hoy sube ligeramente y cierra a 0,60€ y anuncian esto... Como siempre, en JAZ no descansan para mantener las emociones


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (19 Mar 2007)

*+ rumore rumore*

Posibilidad de que Jazztel puje por Ya.com, aunque en el mercado no se contaba con dicha opción. Ahora empiezan a oírse las primeras voces que apuntan a que Jazztel estaría estudiando presentar una oferta por Ya.com, para lo que necesitaría contar con el apoyo de algún otro inversor (Vodafone) que esta muy interesado en introducirse en el mercado de ADSL en España y podría aportar capital para la adquisición (Ampliación de Capital sin derecho de suscripción). A parte de pujar por Ya.com con la colaboración de Vodafone, podría plantearse una ampliación de capital con derecho de suscripción preferente  o incluso una combinación de ambas posibilidades. Las piezas empiezan a encajar en el puzzle, *una vez que Telefónica y Jazztel han hecho las paces*, lo que podría permitir convertir a todos los clientes de Ya.com y que están bajo la red de Telefónica, a la red propia de Jazztel (ADSL totalmente desagregado)  , lo que proporcionaría una alta rentabilidad para las cuentas de la operadora. 
Luego está Yoigo que puede ser la "tapada" que con su inmenso grupo detrás ACS, podría zamparse Jazztel de un bocado, retocarla con Telia-Sonera y su know-how y hala una teleco ¿la 3ª de España? en el bolsillo ampliando el abanico de sectores que toca la empresa de don Florentino Pérez, otrora galáctico de pro, hoy dedicado a sus labores. Y lo más curioso del tema es que a ACS, Jazztel le puede salir "regalada" *por aquello de los créditos fiscales pendientes de compensar. 10/03/07 * 

http://www.megabolsa.com/tribuna/rumores/caliente.php

Aunque no lo parezca por el pesimismo reinante hoy ha subido un céntimo la horquilla a 0,61-0,62, cierto que con muy poco volumen, es decir que hay poquísimo papel a la venta y esto me parece que es muy buena señal


----------



## Beborn (20 Mar 2007)

Esos rumores son antiguos.

Yoigo ya desmintió que no está interesada en Jazztel.

Y jazztel si compra Ya.com se va directamente a la ruina, y sería duramente castigado por los inversores. Olvidemos el ebitda 0 por unos cuantos años...
De hecho el mismo dia que se especuló con esa posibilidad (se publicó la hipótesis en varios medios secundarios), Jazztel comenzó su caída a los infiernos.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Mar 2007)

*+ posibilidades*

En el caso de fusión entre Ya.com y Jazztel el panorama cambiaría completamente. Si los alemanes optaran por esta opción, que parece que siempre les ha hecho "tilín" visto su pasado de colaboración mutua y los intentos de frenar a Jazztel en los juzgados, entonces la empresa resultante sería lo suficientemente fuerte como para plantarle cara a Vodafone. En este caso Vodafone se puede quedar fuera de la jugada ya que Jazztel tendría cuádruple play y no necesita para nada de Vodafone.   
Vodafone estaría dispuesto a pagar mucho dinero por Ya.com con tal de persuadir a los alemanes para que les dejen un hueco en el mercado del ADSL. 

*Jazztel es la llave de la entrada de Vodafone en el mercado del ADSL.* Vodafone debe tratar por todos los medios de no quedar fuera o de que no le dejen fuera, y tiene los suficientes recursos para conseguirlo. Pienso que por ello Vodafone comprará su hueco en el mercado a Deutsche Telekom y a Jazztel, cediendole a esta última la cartera de clientes de Ya.com a cambio de un acuerdo.


----------



## RANGER (20 Mar 2007)

¿Todavía está abierto este hilo?  

Que no queremos tus acciones, si te salió mal la inversión ajo y agua. Que pesado. Desde mi experiencia como ex-cliente de Jazztel, lo raro es que aún no hayan cerrado, porque como empresa deja bastante que desear. 

Pues nada, a comprar Jazztel, que siempre suben, como los pisos.


----------



## Scire (21 Mar 2007)

Soy usuario de Jazztel y, curiosamente, ya note hace un tiempo la relación entre ya.com y dicha empresa. Al pasarme Jazztel 20 megas -no sé de qué-, después de pasar por ya.com, wanadoo y no sé cuántas más y sus cambios de nombre, mi conexión daba muchos problemas a causa de un módem bastante malo, llamé y reclamé un módem nuevo y útil, me querían encasquillar uno pagando, hasta procesaron el pedido según me dijeron, yo les dije que de eso nada. Pedí que me dieran de baja por el mal servicio, no me hacían caso; con un módem que tenía por ahí, internet me empezó a funcionar, dejé de llamarles -una vez estuve literalmente media hora esperando a que me pasaran al servicio técnico, o algo asó-. La curiosa relación con Ya.com es que semanas más tarde recibí en casa un módem -por cierto, un módem que ya tenía de regalo de otra compañía y que por supuesto estaba obsoleto- de Ya.com, que yo no les había pedido ya que hacía tiempo que me di de baja en esa compañía, en la cuenta del banco se cobraron 130 € así por la cara. ¿No sé supone que si me doy de baja de una compañía me tienen que borrar los datos?¿Por qué me enviaron un módem de Ya.com cuando se lo reclamé a Jazztel?¿Qué oscuras relaciones hay entre todas estas compañías?
Todavía uso Jazztel, me da mucha pereza que para pasarme a otra compañía tenga que estar varios meses -como lo han estado algunos conocidos- esperando a que me den la línea.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (21 Mar 2007)

Pues eso, que Jazztel está fatal y hoy a vuelto a bajar...

Os adjunto este artículo de Bolsamanía sobre el verdadero alcance de aquella OPA:

URL : http://www.bolsamania.com/actualida...samania_com.ArticulosHome&id=0420070320114655
20/03/2007 - 11:46 - MADRID, 20 MAR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Más de uno y más de dos se están preguntando en estos momentos qué ha sido de la supuesta OPA sobre Jazztel que hace un mes justo estaba animando su cotización hasta hacerla subir un 5%. Entonces se hablaba de una oferta a 0,96 euros por parte de una operadora británica. *Para los que entraron animados por los rumores, cuando la operadora cotizaba a 0,73 euros, la pregunta ahora es qué hacer, toda vez que Jazztel está ya en las inmediaciones de los 0,60 euros. *Pues bien, para aquellos analistas que hacen una valoración fundamental de la compañía, *la opción más adecuada con Jazztel es mantenerse al margen puesto que una supuesta OPA sobre la operadora es bastante improbable. *" No existe nada concreto sobre ninguna OPA y, en consecuencia, las oscilaciones del valor que hemos visto en los últimos tiempos no responden a ofertas sino al mayor o menor movimiento en torno a sus proyectos " , han señalado analistas del mercado. Técnicamente, Jazztel ha vuelto claramente a los 0,60 euros, niveles en donde se encuentra el primer nivel importante de soporte y precios por donde, además, pasa la media de 200 sesiones. " A pesar de cotizar en un nivel de soporte debemos tener en cuenta que no apreciaremos una mejora de sus perspectivas técnicas mientras que se mantenga cotizando por debajo de los 0,70 euros " , señalan los analistas técnicos de Bolsamanía. 


En fin, yo simplemente me limito a informar, aunque ésto ya lo advertí en su momento.

La estrategia consiste en llegar a un acuerdo para rumorear una OPA. El valor sube, se mete Tallada, saca tajada, y deja con el culo al aire a los pequeños inversores, los que no se enteran de nada si no leen este hilo.

Es la historia de siempre... y veremos si no pasa lo mismo con Altadis e Iberia.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Mar 2007)

Joder lo de Iberia si que me jode de manera directa, que yo vendí a 2,98 en enero, y el último duro, por ahora, es de 72cents. Pero bueno, yo llegue a mi objetivo, lo superó levemente, fue hacia abajo, y me salí. No es que me arrepienta demasiado, pero no ha hecho si no subir (un 25%) desde entonces  

Entonces, ¿JAZ que? ¿Va a bajar a 0,53 para rebotar hacia arriba o va a subir a 0,66 para rebotar hacia el otro lado?
Es por volver a entrar o no, porque salí a 0,78 el otro día (entrando a 0,71 de promedio) y pensaba entrar de nuevo a 0,56, pero solo bajó hasta 0,58 y por poco tiempo, y desde entonces no me ha dado mucha confianza el volumen que mueve.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Mar 2007)

*http://www.neg-ocio.com/sitefiles/pdf/220307.pdf*

La limitada infraestructura de 
Ya.com no beneficia a Vodafone 
Uno de los factores que determinarán la estructura del 
mercado español de las telecomunicaciones será la estrategia 
que siga Vodafone en banda ancha, según Merrill 
Lynch. Los analistas prevén que la operadora británica 
lance un producto de banda ancha este año, para lo que 
adoptará un acuerdo de ventas con uno de los operadores 
existentes (Telefónica, Ono, France Telecom o Jazztel) y no 
estaría interesada en comprar activos de cable. La venta 
de Ya.com que se producirá en los próximos días quizás 
podría interesar a Vodafone por los créditos fiscales, pero 
no por su base de clientes y su limitada infraestructura. En 
Merrill creen que Jazztel se hará finalmente con Ya.com.

fuente
http://www.neg-ocio.com/sitefiles/pdf/220307.pdf


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Mar 2007)

Mmmmm... ¿y que va a pasar con los clientes de Ya.com si finalmente la compra Jazztel?
Yo soy uno de ellos, y la verdad, no se que prefiero, o me mantienen como estoy (ya me jodieron con el cambio a red Albura, y al final no ha ido tan mal, salvo las semanas siguientes al cambio) o tendré que darme de baja, porque las llamadas por ejemplo, las tengo con Telefónica, y eso no va a cambiar. Y supongo que no seré el único de Ya.com que no tenga todos los servicios con Ya.

¿Realmente le merece la pena a JAZ comprar la cartera de clientes y la red (que seguro que se solapa) sin estar seguro de lo que va a pasar con los clientes?


----------



## DOBERMAN (23 Mar 2007)

*Todo Lo Que Usted Debe Saber Sobre Jazztel*

EN BOLSA ANTES DE TOMAR NINGUNA DECISION.

* UN POCO DE HISTORIA RECIENTE: 

http://servicios.invertia.com/foros/read.asp?idMen=1009884303 

* PRESTAMO DE ACCIONES EL VERDADERO NEGOCIO:

http://servicios.invertia.com/foros/read.asp?idmen=1009891632

* EL VALOR DE LA IMAGEN:

http://servicios.invertia.com/foros/read.asp?idmen=1009890992

* LA FABULA DEL CONEJO Y LA ZANAHORIA

http://servicios.invertia.com/foros/read.asp?idMen=1010066607

* SOBRE INFORMACION PRIVILEGIADA Y GURUS FORILES

http://servicios.invertia.com/foros/read.asp?idmen=1009886578

SALUDOS


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (23 Mar 2007)

DOBERMAN dijo:


> EN BOLSA ANTES DE TOMAR NINGUNA DECISION.
> 
> * UN POCO DE HISTORIA RECIENTE:
> 
> ...




Jo jo jo muy bueno. Es su primer mensaje. Que conste que no he sido yo...

Leed los enlances. Son buenísimos!!!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (25 Mar 2007)

*Leido En Otro Sitio, No Se Que Pensar... Pero Sigo Comprado Y Espectante*

Los empleados de Ya.com tienen desde hace una semana a Jazztel como nueva empresa para dar servicio pero ¿para qué?. Respuesta: para dar servicio de ADSL a nuevos clientes de Ya.com. ¿Cómo es que ha aparecido Jazztel ahí de repente en estas hojas informáticas de la compañía?. Porque alguien dentro de Ya.com (¿el nuevo dueño?) ha dado la orden. Se empieza a notar ya la mano de Vodafone, para mí que Ya.com ya tiene un nuevo dueño, pero yo diría que los clientes pertenecerán a Jazztel en un futuro próximo. 

Próxima gran noticia que hará saltar la cotización de Jazztel al alza: Vodafone compra Ya.com y llega a un acuerdo con Jazztel que incluye la venta de los clientes de Ya.com a Jazztel. Hagan sus apuestas. 

El acuerdo entre Jazztel y Vodafone debe estar ya firmado


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Mar 2007)

http://www.adslzone.net/article1361.html



> *Las aplicaciones de los trabajadores de Ya.com muestran a Jazztel como operador*
> 
> La filial de Deutsche Telekom ha suscitado el interés de varias operadoras de telecomunicaciones y aunque la favorita para hacerse con el negocio de Ya.com es Vodafone, los trabajadores de la operadora se han encontrado con una novedad en sus aplicativos. La presencia de Jazztel como operador.
> 
> ...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (26 Mar 2007)

*ibex*

Caminito de los 15.000 puntitos. Despues de la correccion y sacar fuera del mercado a miles de inversores, continuan las operaciones corporativas y continua siendo alcista.

En algun post de Diciembre o Enero mi apuesta era que se verian los 15.500 antes del primer semestre


Veremos...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (26 Mar 2007)

*muy interesante*

BBVA Madrid tiene un acumulado de 17,5 millones de jazztel con medias en 0,69 desde el 1 de enero 07 hasta hoy. 

Para ser el BBVA accionista mayoritario de telefónica, *le interesa mucho tener en cartera a jazztel. * 
Ya sabremos con el tiempo en que consisten los acuerdos entre jazztel y telefónica pero viendo lo visto tienen que haber favorecido muy mucho a ambos, sobretodo a jazztel; No puedo imaginarme por que habrá sacrificado jazztel la posiblidad de obtener cuantiosas cifras si hubiera ganado el juicio contra telefónica ¿ Que has ganado para el futuro jazztel? Un hueco importante en este pais??. 

Saludos. Me retiro a comer; buen provecho


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (26 Mar 2007)

*que pasó con avanzit*

Durante mucho tiempo Avanzit estuvo cotizando a precios de quiebra, digamos que por debajo de 1,5 euros. JT, el presidente de la compañía, tiene ya más del 15% y ha seguido incrementando su porcertaje desde mínimos. Hace poco ha comprado a un precio medio de 7,17 más de un millón de acciones. Pero JT, por mucho que se nos quiera vender otra cosa, no es un empresario de éxito, es un especulador bursátil de éxito. Y fortunas así no se hacen comprando y vendiendo en el mercado como el común de los mortales. Esto no se logra haciendo intras, se logra planificando una estrategia que puede durar años. 

Se nos dice que JT está dispuesto a incrementar su participación hasta el 25%, es decir, puede ir comprando más a estos precios, pero parece ser que no le importa hacerlo cuando esté más arriba la cotización ¿por qué? 

Un planteamiento sencillo pudiera contestar que así protege su patrimonio, el comprar más arriba refuerza el valor de la acción y su patrimonio en la empresa se revaloriza conforme sube. Es decir, compra más caro pero sus acciones antiguas valen mucho más, luego gana más. 

Pero un planteamiento más rebuscado, ficticio seguramente, nos contestará de manera distinta. Los lobos ganan en bolsa porque trabajan en equipo. Y el equipo JT ya controla ese 25% de Avanzit, comprados a precios muy inferiores hace muchos meses. Ahora lo que en realidad se hace es cambiar de manos, hacer visible la acumulación de JT, pero en realidad lo que hace es comprar esas acciones a su propia manada de lobos, quienes en realidad pueden estar realmente distribuyendo de tal modo que a su ya bajo precio de compra se le añadan las plusvalías generadas por la venta a precios muy superiores a los de compra. NO compra más caro, simplemente se cambia de manos las acciones. La idea está expuesta de modo simple, es algo más compleja y se realiza en numerosos tramos y operaciones, pero el fin está muy claro para el que quiera entenderlo. 

Pujals lo ha hecho en Jazztel con sus amigos los bonistas, JT en Avanzit con sus amigos enigmáticos. Se trata de invertir en una empresa cantidades importantes, poner a salvo de percances inesperados el patrimonio invertido y finalmente obtener cuantiosas plusvalías, cuando llegue el momento se vende y a otra cosa. 

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=AVZ.MC&t=2y

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=6m&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=


P.D el presidente de jazztel tiene mas de 250 millones de euros invertidos en jazztel; mas % q tallada en avanzit


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Mar 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> En algun post de Diciembre o Enero mi apuesta era que se verian los 15.500 antes del primer semestre
> 
> Veremos...



Te he pillado! Eres el presi de Renta 4  

www.bolsacinco.com



> [14:02] Renta 4 cree que el ibex llegará a los 15.500 puntos
> El presidente de Renta 4, Juan Carlos Ureta, ha asegurado que está convencido de que el selectivo español Ibex-35 puede superar los 15.500 puntos este año.



Un inciso, "estar seguro de estar convencido" significa que si no se alcanzan los 15.500 él podrá decir que nunca aseguró que se fueran a conseguir, si no que él estaba seguro de que *creía que se conseguirían*.
Es como estar seguro de estar convencido de que Dios existe... "Claro que estoy convencido de que creo en Él", otra cosa es que exista... (Lo sé, debería comer antes de ponerme a forear...)

Saludos cordiales.

PD: GP, ¿crees que lo de Jazztel con el 0,60 contínuo está siendo como la formación del suelo en 0,40? (Algo positivo quiero decir, aunque supongo que dirás que sí, pero me interesaría algún argumento basado en el AT, gracias  )


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Mar 2007)

*jejeje*

Tengo que confesar que no soy especialmente chartista *y menos en jazztel*; La situacion actual en jazztel me recuerda mucho cuando se secó el volumen y se hizo doble suelo en 0,40. Me da buen feeling lo que está ocurriendo ahora y creo que tiene todas las papeletas de meter un buen estiron hacia arriba el dia menos pensado. Lo mismo hasta intentan menear el arbol antes del estirón y barrer unos poquitos de stops para arrancar papelillos a los que se la cogen con papel d fumar en este valor.

De pegar el tironazo hacia arriba yo diría que se va a mimetizar la subida anterior; rozando los 0,91 y corrigiendo bruscamente hasta 0,72 y volviendo a barrer stops en 0,69.

De lo unico que estoy seguro es que antes de la junta de accionistas tendremos un jazztel muy diferente al de hoy (ojalá sea para bien); se podrán hacer bueno intras cuando el cotarro empieze a calentarse.


Saludos

mirate esto si eres de perfil kamikaze (nota: no recomiendo)

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=IFG.PA suelo y sin volumen

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=IFG.PA suelo con volumen seco


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Mar 2007)

No, no, gracias, no busco entrar en plan kamikaze  

Solo preguntaba porque hice una breve entrada en JAZ a 0,68-0,70 y 0,73 y solté a 0,75 (por suerte, antes de tener que vender perdiendo... pero después de tocar 0,82-0,83, 2 veces) y desde entonces la estoy siguiendo a ver cuando presenta buena pinta, aunque me tiene desconcertado 

Por cierto, otra noticia sobre el trio Ya-Jazz-Vodafone:

http://www.bolsamania.com/actualida...esion_BolsamaniaES=p6sqvf0vrunhu2uqulhhfgvjs7



> *La dirección de Ya.com estudia comprar la compañía
> 
> Si las ofertas presentadas no convencen a Deutsche Telekom*
> 
> ...



Si me dan algún tipo de ventaja por ser cliente de ambas desde hace años, les doy mi bendición


----------



## Joak (28 Mar 2007)

*Ya.com*

En mi modesta opinión, creo que Ya.com no lo quiere nadie, al menos al precio al que sus dueños les gustaría venderlo. Los tiempos de vender por cifras astronómicas empresas de Internet que pese a tener muchos clientes y una marca conocida no son más que un saco sin fondo ya pasó a la historia. (Olé, Lycos,...)

Aunque en este mundo de sinvergüenzas, seguro que encuentran algún consejo de administración que "pique" y la compre(tras llevarse las correspondientes comisiones junto a colocadores, abogados, consultores, asesores,...). Como siempre lo acabarán pagando los pequeños accionistas.

Respecto a Jazztel, yo le tengo más miedo que a una piraña en un bidé. A corto está bajista y como pierda el 0,55/0,57 € y manipulaciones aparte, visitará de nuevo el 0,4. Lástima que no se pueda operar a corto, pues es un valor mucho más "honesto" en las bajadas que en las subidas.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Abr 2007)

*de nuevo rumore rumore*

En la edición de mañana de Negocios y Estilo de Vida 

RESURGEN LOS RUMORES 
EN JAZZTEL. Vuelven los rumores 
sobre Jazztel y la posibilidad de 
que una operadora británica lance 
una oferta o alcance algún tipo de 
acuerdo, con la posibilidad de poder 
acceder a su control. Dicen que en 
esta posible operación juega un 
papel importante Ya.com, cuya 
venta podría producir grandes cambios 
en el mercado telefónico español. 
Incluso comentan que la británica 
habría facilitado financiación a 
Pujals para cerrar la operación.


En2 semanitas y media el valor empezará a calentarse y el volumen se disparará; esperemos que para bien :


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Abr 2007)

En breve empezarán las operaciones corporativas en el sector de las telecos, y si no, al tiempo: 

Hoy todos los periódicos italianos daban en sus primeras páginas, y de forma muy destacada, las ofertas de At&t y America Movil (propiedad ésta última de Carlos Slim) por Telecom Italia. El Consejo de Administración de Telecom ha dado un mes para negociar y llegar a un acuerdo. Por el momento, segun cuenta la prensa italiana, hay acuerdo. El director de ese acuerdo, el hombre que ha llevado las riendas es precisamente Carlos Slim.¿Y sabeis quién es el asesor financiero de la operación?Pues JPMorgan, el mismo que asesora en la venta de Ya.com, por la que también pujaba, en principio, Telecom Italia. En definitiva, llega la hora de las compras-fusiones en las telecomunicaciones. Y, obviamente, Jazztel debe estar también en ese juego.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (3 Abr 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> En2 semanitas y media el valor empezará a calentarse y el volumen se disparará; esperemos que para bien :



¿Qué, otra vez volvemos a calentar el valor? Has estado calladito un tiempo por el bajón pero poco te ha faltado para volver a ofender la ingenuidad de los foreros...

¿Qué intereses te mueven a hacer ésto? ¿Quién eres realmente? ¿Por qué no te dedicas a hacer esto en los foros de Invertia y no en uno social como éste?

Yo creo que se puede discutir de acciones y bolsa sin necesidad de jugar con la confianza de los lectores como haces tú aquí. Me da rabia que seas tan descarado en ésto. 

Yo agradezco a quienes me dan consejos de inversión, pero es que se te ve el peluquín de manera tan descarada que no se te puede tomar en serio.

No juegues con fuego GUERRAPSICOLOGICA, este no es un foro de inversión y mucha gente podría quedar pillada si continuas animando a meterse en un valor objetivamente sobrevalorado como éste.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Abr 2007)

*ibex*

En breves dias se superará posiblemente la cota de los 15.000 puntos.

Caminito de los 15.500 para antes de Mayo? 

Hubo gente que pronosticaba hace muy poco que el desplome del ibex dejaría al crack del 29 en una simple anecdota, y para mas inri lo han dicho en el foro central de un foro social, en vez de hacerlo en el subforo creado para tal fin. Este tipo de gente que saltaba cada vez que el ibex corregía un 0,9 %, (y para colmo sin argumentar dicho crack bursatil), han podido dejar fuera a muchos inversores de productos referenciados al ibex. Ahora cuando el ibex continua su senda alcista nadie rectifica sus palabras de hace pocos dias.

Por cierto

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=6m&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Abr 2007)

JAZZTEL SUBE AHORA MISMO UN



10%



http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (3 Abr 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> JAZZTEL SUBE AHORA MISMO UN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué haces ahi parado? Si GUERRAPSICOLOGICA TE DICE QUE JAZZTEL SUBE UN 10%...

MÉTETE YA!!!!   

Que después veréis como os dejan con el culo al aire!!! A los posts anteriores me remito...
Aquí hay gente que compró a 0.79... recuperarán estas personas su dinero... ya veremos. En cualquier caso, los datos fundamentales de Jazztel son patéticos.

Se han vuelto a disparar los rumores de que Vodafone quiere comprar Jazztel... a ver a quiénes pillan esta vez con el culo al aire con semejante mentira...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Abr 2007)

*Ibex*

70 PUNTITOS PARA ALCANZAR LOS 15.000


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (3 Abr 2007)

*Alerta, asistimos a una estafa bursátil en toda regla.*

POR FAVOR, ANTES DE SUICIDAROS LEED ESTA NOTICIA DE BOLSAMANIA, DE HOY MISMO:

http://www.bolsamania.com/actualida...oticias&id=0420070403162732&isin=GB0057933615

Jazztel, disparado sin razón aparente

Se rumorea que una operadora británica podría estar interesada en ella

03/04/2007 - 16:25 - MADRID, 03 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- *Las acciones de Jazztel siguen subiendo con fuerza a esta hora sin que sepamos todavía el motivo exacto de tanta euforia.* Esta mañana, Jose Luís Cárpatos anunciaba que habían surgido nuevos rumores sobre el posible interés de una operadora británica por la compañía española, *sin que nadie, hasta el momento, haya confirmado dicha información*.

Bolsamania.com se ha puesto en contacto con Jazztel, aunque no ha logrado contactar con el responsable de comunicación. *Nuestros analistas técnicos añaden que, pese a la subida, no hay ningún soporte ni resistencia destacado en el valor. Las caídas de los últimos días podrían haber dado paso a un rebote aprovechando el momento alcista actual.
*
A las 16:20 horas, Jazztel gana un 9,84%, hasta los 0,67 euros.

S.B.



Firmado,
Moroteo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Abr 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> (...) Esta mañana, Jose Luís Cárpatos anunciaba que habían surgido nuevos rumores sobre el posible interés de una operadora británica por la compañía española, *sin que nadie, hasta el momento, haya confirmado dicha información*.
> 
> Bolsamania.com se ha puesto en contacto con Jazztel, *aunque no ha logrado contactar con el responsable de comunicación*.





No es por echar leña al fuego, pero en anteriores rumores siempre le encontraban enseguida y le faltaba tiempo para desmentirlos, ¿no?  

PD: Me perdí el tirón, porque llegué tarde del curro (en realidad precisamente hoy no he salido pronto, como las últimas semanas, ya es casualidad) a ver si mañana sueltan el ladrillazo y vuelve a 0,63-0,64 para que me de tiempo a pensarme entrar a por unos céntimos. 

PD2: Me estoy acordando de la fábula de la zanahoria esa que enlazaste Mi_casa... Jazztel parece un bucle infinito


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (4 Abr 2007)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> PD2: Me estoy acordando de la fábula de la zanahoria esa que enlazaste Mi_casa... Jazztel parece un bucle infinito



Es que es un valor muy peligroso, en el que entran los inversores con el ánimo de alzarlo y volverlo a soltar, a ver quien se queda con el culo al aire.

En fin, que cada haga lo que le dé la gana, pero nunca está informar y poner en antecedentes a la gente sobre lo que ha pasado antes.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (8 Abr 2007)

*en ABC*

A continuación pongo parte de un articulo de ABC.ES aparecida hoy. 

"Jazztel, vuelven los rumores 

El reciente anuncio por parte de British Telecom de un posible acercamiento a Tiscali ha despertado de nuevo el interés por la española Jazztel, ya que el mercado ve muchas similitudes entre las dos compañías. De hecho, dicen que de esta forma, el precio ofrecido por BT para Tiscali podría ser una referencia a la hora de valorar la empresa que preside Leopoldo Fernández Pujals. Además, en los mentideros bursátiles se especula con que en esta posible operación juegue un papel importante Ya.com, cuya venta podría producir grandes cambios en el mercado telefónico español. Incluso comentan que la británica habría facilitado financiación a Pujals para cerrar la operación. "


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (8 Abr 2007)

*para los que pronostican el crack bursatil...*

...analistos listillos que pronostican caidas del 40%, guerra inmediata en Iran..., yo la verdad es que oigo y leo, mil y una razones por las que la bolsa deberia bajar, y la verdad es que no me explico porque tanta gente quiere que baje, bueno, en realidad si me lo explico, la recuperacion ha sido tan vertical, que a mucha gente no le ha dado tiempo a entrar, y a otros los ha cogido posicionados a la baja, con lo que me parece que hay mucho comentario interesado en sembrar miedo y confusion entre los inversores, para poder entrar ellos en el mercado, o minimizar perdidas los posicionados a la baja. 
En cualquier caso, no sere yo quien diga que no puede bajar la bolsa un 5-10%, aunque no creo que pase, es posible, pero el otro dia oi a un analisto decir que este año bajaria la bolsa un 40%, y yo me pregunto ¿por que? ¿que razones hay para que esto suceda?, acaso por analisis tecnico deberiamos bajar, pues para mi no, ya que somos alcistas por tecnico. 
Por el conflicto de Iran, sinceramente dudo muchisimo que USA monte jaleo alli, esta demostrado que los americanos son definitivamente un poco mas tontos que la media, (no hay mas que ver al presidente, en España no hubiera llegado ni a concejal de Villabotijos), pero en cualquier caso alguien de verdad piensa que Bush esta tan loco de meterse en un embrollo en Iran, con lo que le esta costando salir de Irak, yo no lo creo, como mucho podria aumentar puntualmente la incertidumbre, pero poco mas, y eso puede hacer retroceder las bolsas, pero no hundirlas. 
Con esto ya solo quedaria un motivo para que las bolsas se desplomara, que esten caras por fundamentales, pero para rebatir esto vamos a coger a Telefonica, Repsol, Bbva y Santander, entre todos ponderan mas o menos el 60% del Ibex, si estos no bajan, dificilmente bajara el ibex. - El per de todos estos valores esta entre 10 y 14 veces, cuando la media historica normalmente ha estado en 17-18, con lo cual les quedaria bastante potencial alcista (y no bajista.)  - La rentabilidad por dividendo de todos ellos por encima del 4%, por encima de lo que da cualquier fondo de renta fija a corto plazo o las letras del tesoro, y por supuesto por encima de la media historica. 
- La prevision de aumento de beneficios para todos ellos es positiva, (entre un 10% y un 15% mas o menos), con lo que parece claro que todos los datos anteriores mejoraran para el año que viene (per mas bajo y mas rentabilidad por dividendo.) 
Como conclusion, a corto plazo nunca puede saberse que pasara, pero a medio y largo plazo, veo al ibex alcista, muy alcista, lo veo en 16.000-16.500 este año, y en absoluto estoy de acuerdo en quienes dicen que la bolsa va a desplomarse, porque no encuentro ninguna razon de peso para que suceda, aunque el año pasado subieramos mas de un 30%.  

P.d no es mio


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (9 Abr 2007)

¿Te queda por probar algún color más para intentar llamar la atención? Prueba con el púrpura, igual nos dejas ciegos y así no vemos ni dónde metemos nuestros ahorros...

No sé qué interés tienes en que la gente meta sus ahorros en bolsa y más en concreto en Pazztel...   

Venga, prueba más colores!!!!


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UHo4Qds0t7U"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UHo4Qds0t7U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (9 Abr 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> A continuación pongo parte de un articulo de ABC.ES aparecida hoy.
> 
> "Jazztel, vuelven los rumores
> 
> El reciente anuncio por parte de British Telecom de un posible acercamiento a Tiscali ha despertado de nuevo el interés por la española Jazztel, ya que el mercado ve muchas similitudes entre las dos compañías. De hecho, dicen que de esta forma, el precio ofrecido por BT para Tiscali podría ser una referencia a la hora de valorar la empresa que preside Leopoldo Fernández Pujals. Además, en los mentideros bursátiles se especula con que en esta posible operación juegue un papel importante Ya.com, cuya venta podría producir grandes cambios en el mercado telefónico español. Incluso comentan que la británica habría facilitado financiación a Pujals para cerrar la operación. "




Menuda trola!! Eso no aparece en el ABC de ninguna manera!!!
Venga listo pon el enlace!!

Como no lo pongas pido tu baneo directamente!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (9 Abr 2007)

*es la ultima vez que me dirijo a ti, das grima.*



Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Menuda trola!! Eso no aparece en el ABC de ninguna manera!!!
> Venga listo pon el enlace!!
> 
> Como no lo pongas pido tu baneo directamente!




Ahí va el enlace, piltrafilla!!

http://www.abc.es/20070408/opinion-firmas/aviso-navegantes-bernotat-rinde_200704080306.html


----------



## arrhenius (9 Abr 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Menuda trola!! Eso no aparece en el ABC de ninguna manera!!!
> Venga listo pon el enlace!!





GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Ahí va el enlace, piltrafilla!!



...

*Zas! en toda la boca!*


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (9 Abr 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Ahí va el enlace, piltrafilla!!
> 
> http://www.abc.es/20070408/opinion-firmas/aviso-navegantes-bernotat-rinde_200704080306.html



De buena te has librado!! 

Lo que pasa es que sólo pones lo que te interesa del ABC:

*Jazztel pierde 176,58 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año*

MADRID. Jazztel ha cerrado los nueve primeros meses del año con unas pérdidas netas de 176,58 millones de euros, cifra que representa un incremento del 55,4% respecto al mismo periodo de 2005, de acuerdo con los datos suministrados ayer tarde a la CNMV por la operadora. El volumen de negocio durante el periodo comparado ascendió a 222,67 millones, casi un 31% más. En términos de clientes de ADSL activos, Jazztel ha crecido desde los 123.563 con que contaba en septiembre de 2005 a los 258.779 actuales.

La operadora estima que acabará el ejercicio con unos ingresos de entre 300 y 310 millones de euros y una pérdida operativa de entre 140 y 145 millones de euros. Las inversiones previstas estarán situadas entre los 90 y 120 millones de euros.

Para mejorar su situación la compañía ha puesto en marcha un programa para reducir costes que, según sus previsiones, le permitirá alcanzar un resultado operativo positivo a lo largo de 2007. Entre las medidas adoptadas figura la deslocalización a Argentina del centro de atención al cliente y la reducción de 141 empleos, de forma que la plantilla al término del ejercicio estará formada por 635 profesionales.

http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histor...e-primeros-meses-del-a%F1o_1524203739419.html


Y yo sí que pongo link.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Abr 2007)

*http://www.megabolsa.com/tribuna/rumores/fria.php*

Deutsche Telekom esta estudiando una alternativa para su presencia en España, la venta de YA.com no esta teniendo el éxito previsto y ya hay rumores que apuntan a una fusión de YA.com con Jazztel, de esta manera la Alemana tendría una red propia en España más sumando los contratos de las dos empresas estaríamos hablando de un duro rival para telefónica que por otra parte también le beneficiaria mucho a Deutsche Telekom la reciente paz alcanzada entre Telefónica y Jazztel. La británica Vodafone también esta buscando operador para ofrecer ADSL pero ya no sabe por cual decidirse y aun esta estudiando las distintas ofertas y posibilidades presentadas por las Españolas o la posible compra de la filial Alemana como recoge la prensa, de nuevo la fusión YA.com y Jazztel solucionaría las dudas a Vodafone . 07/04/07


P.D accionistas de jazztel:

Prepsa Traders, S.A. (D) 24,91 % 
Fernandez Pujals, Leopoldo (I) 24,90 % 
*Dresdner Kleinwort Wasserstein Securities Limites (D) 15,04 %  * 
Espirito Santo Gestion, S.A., Sgiic (I) 6,25 % 
*Deutsche Bank, A.G. (D) 5,32 %  * 
Ortiz Martinez, José (D) 0,02 % 
Ortiz Martinez, José (I) 0,02 % 
Molins Amat, Joaquim (D) 0,02 % 
Directo, I:Indirecto

Parece que hay mucho capital Alemán metido en jazztel no? Deutsche Telekom es Aleman no?

P.D2 los de Dresdner Kleinwort Wasserstein Securities Limites son los encargados de las acciones prestadas:

_"Con fecha 08/04/05 Prepsa Traders, S.A. (sociedad controlada por el señor Leopoldo Fernández Pujals) en el marco de la emisión de bonos convertibles en acciones ordinarias de Jazztel plc firmó un contrato de préstamo de valores con Dresdner Kleinwort Wasserstein Securities Limited por un total de 146 millones de accs. de Jazztel plc representativa s del 15.042% del capital social de Jazztel plc en el momento de la emisión Dresdner Kleinwort Wasserstein Securities Limited procedió asimismo a prestar dichos títulos a inversores institucionales y confirma que como resultado de dichas operaciones de préstamo ningún inversor se encontraba en posesión de una participación significativa por encima del 5%. Los contratos de préstamos de valores antes mencionados siguen las condiciones usuales para este tipo de acuerdos en el mercado en términos de derechos económicos y políticos del accionista. _


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Abr 2007)

*Ibex*

BONITO NUMERO


IBEX 15.005,50 CIERRE 10/04/2007


----------



## Pillao (11 Abr 2007)

Yo es que no alcanzo a entender, porque seguís dándole cuerda al individuo este...

Está más que claro, que se trata de un patético aprendiz de provocador, con evidentes desequilibrios psíquicos, y escasa por no decir nula formación.

Dudo mucho que este sujeto disponga de capital para invertir con solvencia, pues si así hubiese sido, ya se lo habría merendado el mercado hace tiempo. 
Por más que alardee, no tiene ni puta idea de operativa en renta variable, su única prestación es darle al google… Y no os imagináis, el daño que actitudes tan asertivas pueden ocasionar en el patrimonio de mas de un neófito.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Abr 2007)

Pillao dijo:


> Dudo mucho que este sujeto disponga de capital para invertir con solvencia, pues si así hubiese sido, ya se lo habría merendado el mercado hace tiempo.
> Por más que alardee, no tiene ni puta idea de operativa en renta variable, su única prestación es darle al google… Y no os imagináis, el daño que actitudes tan asertivas pueden ocasionar en el patrimonio de mas de un neófito.



Usted fue aquel que dijo que un servidor podría tener serios problemas legales por este hilo ,no? vaya fauna pulula por aqui;es usted familar de paco porras o dantés, verdad?

Respecto a lo del capital, solo decir que con lo ganado en los ultimos 4 años bien darían para 2 zulitos en el paseo de gracia; uno para usted y otro para su coleguita francois pignon.

Pos-data 1.- Sigue todo según lo previsto, impera el silencio que precede la gran ola. Quizás incluso antes del gran momento parezca que el mar quiera retirarse a sus confines más profundos... es sólo el poder de succión de tan devastadora fuerza. 

Pos-data 2.- Sigo siendo accionista, sigo aumentando mi participación, y nuestros compañeros de viaje son cada dia más numerosos y más poderosos. Sólo siento el tener que ser tan estricto con mis políticas de inversion y no permitirme una apuesta absoluta. 

Pos-data 3.- Bajo ningún aspecto soy un calienta valores ni nada parecido, mi aparación en esta acción fué en un principio casual, pero mi permanencia en ella responde a intereses personales y completamente humanos. 

Pos-data 4.- Que nadie entienda este post como una recomendación de compra o venta; ni sé nada, ni soy “nadie”, ni me interesa en absoluto lo que haga cada uno con su dinero


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (11 Abr 2007)

Pillao dijo:


> Yo es que no alcanzo a entender, porque seguís dándole cuerda al individuo este...
> 
> Está más que claro, que se trata de un patético aprendiz de provocador, con evidentes desequilibrios psíquicos, y escasa por no decir nula formación.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo es que no tengo nada que hacer y le he cogido afición a esto de ser tocahuevos de calientavalores.   

Por lo demás siempre me gusta marcarlo por si algún incauto cae por el hilo.

Pero estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, sobre todo lo marcado en negrita.


----------



## Txeco (12 Abr 2007)

*En un momento de aburrimiento ....*

Un consejo de un novato que lleva en esto desde inicio de año .... 

.... para los corredores de bolsa de pausas del café que estén metidos en Jazztel ... 

Buscad por google "Analisis Chartista Hombro Cabeza Hombro" .... Mirad bien las gráficas que se muestran a modo de ejemplo, leed los comentarios que dicen que esa figura es de las que mejor se cumplen en el mundo de la bolsa, etc...

....con esa imagen en la cabeza mirad la cotización de Jazztel de los últimos 6 meses ... 

Cotización Jazztel a 6 meses 

Pues eso ... cuidadín con mantenerse en Jazztel, que el mismo gráfico que estais viendo vosotros en las pausas del café lo esta viendo un tio que se dedica a esto profesionalmente 10 horas al dia. 

A la mínima duda, Jazztel se va para abajo .... (Salvo que salgan notícias que descoloquen al personal o más rumores que rompan la tendencia)

Estar/entrar en Jazztel ahora es de temerarios ... puede salir muy bien (por los movimientos esperados del sector) o puede salir muy mal.... pero lo que esta claro es que el dinero allí estará immobilizado hasta después de verano.

Ale, que cada uno juzgue ... 

GP ... sin acritud.... para dar mas coherencia a tus comentarios deberias hacer tus balances diarios sobre el valor, no?  ... no vale eso de aparecer sólo cuando Jazztel se marca algunas subiditas.... también se puede hablar cuando esta en lateral...


----------



## lordfirefax (18 Abr 2007)

Una notícia sobre Jazztel que me ha hecho gracia:



> *Jazztel adquiere nuevos compromisos con sus clientes y presenta cambios *
> 
> 
> Jazztel ha presentado hoy en Madrid los nuevos compromisos que va a adquirir con sus clientes con el fin de mejorar la calidad de sus servicios. Las novedades más importantes son que la operadora indemnizará a cada cliente con un euro al día en los casos donde se produzcan retrasos al realizar las portabilidades. Otra novedad importante es que también pagarán a cada cliente cuando éste tenga una incidencia y no pueda conectar a Internet. Según explicaban los responsables de Jazztel, "no nos interesa que un cliente esté desconectado, por ello nos comprometemos a resolver las incidencias lo antes posible y a pagaremos por cada día sin conexión". Otro dato significativo es que Jazztel va a ser el primer operador español que informe a sus clientes de la distancia a la que se encuentre un cliente de la central y del margen de velocidad que va a obtener. En aquellos casos donde el bucle sea de mala calidad o la velocidad no sea adecuada, ofrecerán una nueva modalidad de ADSL 1 mega con llamadas y factura única a 21,95 € al mes, (35 € precio final con la cuota de línea incluida). Para los clientes que estén fuera de cobertura, el ADSL de 1 mega con llamadas costará 31,95 €, lo cual es un precio aceptable ya que la media de mercado ronda los 36 €.



http://www.adslzone.net/article1395.html

Salu2


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (18 Abr 2007)

Pues yo tengo otra más:


JAZZTEL PIERDE UN 4.55% EN UNA SOLA SESIÓN

*Última transacción:	0,63 €*
Hora de cotización:	17:35
Cambio:	Down 0,03 (4,55%)
Cierre anterior:	0,66
Apertura: 0,66
Oferta: 0,63 x 6237503
Demanda:	0,64 x 4694954


Jazztel sigue bajando...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (22 Abr 2007)

*por otro sitio he leido...*

JAZZTEL necesita realizar la compra de Ya.com 

Y el hecho de que no se filtre nada sobre esta puja, que la mayoría de la gente y analistas consideren a Vodafone la ganadora de la puja, que se haya retrasado la fecha de la Junta General de Accionistas hasta casi la misma semana del resultado de la puja por Ya.com, *que Ya.com deje de hacer publicidad masiva cuando al mismo momento JAZZTEL comienza a hacer publicidad y presenta un Plan de Compromiso para con los (futuros nuevos) clientes, que JAZZTEL haya dedicado el primer trimestre del presente ejercicio 2007 para afianzar las bases de su futuro crecimiento * y satisfacción de los clientes, que se haya presentado a la puja por Ya.com cuando muestra sólo interés por los clientes, cuando Deutsche Telekom quiere venderla entera, y parecer que no tiene dinero para comprar nada y que haya pasado a la puja final y que, finalmente, la compra de Ya.com provoque unas *sinergias operativas fabulosas... *  

Esperemos que se ejecute la compra, la cotizacion volaría


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (23 Abr 2007)

*recomendacion de compra por GVC*

hoy 15:40
SMALL CAPS: RECOMENDACIÓN ANALISTAS

Martí Pachamé, director *Gestión GVC*: Seda Barcelona, Ercros, Jazztel.

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/


----------



## UNTROLL (25 Abr 2007)

Joder ya esta a 0.60€, !!!COMO SUBE NO¡¡¡ :,desde 0.83€, *!!!!VAYA PEDAZO SUBIDÓN de -25%¡¡¡*, esta claro...................el valor *!VA PA ARRIBA¡*.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (27 Abr 2007)

*JP Morgan valora a Jazztel en 35 céntimos por acción y recomienda infraponderarCon un*

*Con un potencial bajista del 42%*

http://www.bolsamania.com/actualida...oticias&id=0420070427125402&isin=GB0057933615


27/04/2007 - 12:53 - MADRID, 27 ABR. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Jazztel sigue sin convencer a JP Morgan. La firma de análisis valora al proveedor de internet en 35 céntimos por acción, con un potencial bajista del 42% y una recomendación de infraponderar.

En hipotéticos escenarios ideales, JP Morgan considera un precio de 76 céntimos por acción si la compañía vendiese su estratégica red de acceso a internet.

Si Jazztel alcanzase un pacto con Vodafone para que la compañía británica utilizara su red, JP Morgan establece un precio objetivo de 59 céntimos por título.

A las 12:52 horas, Jazztel cae un 1,61%, hasta 0,61 euros.

C.V.R.


Yo simplemente me limito a informar. Ahí tenéis el enlace.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (27 Abr 2007)

*Críticas de los accionistas al presidente y a los resultados de Jazztel*

Increible, la reunión se celebró en Londres... y casi acaban apaleando a Pujals que tuvo que salir casi corriendo!!!: 


http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e.../cdscdi/20070427cdscdiemp_4/Tes/cincodias.com

No fueron muchos los accionistas que acudieron ayer a la junta de Jazztel, entre otras cosas porque se celebra en Londres, sede de la operadora desde que tuvo que buscar una ubicación distinta a España para lanzar los famosos bonos basura que le permitieron salir al mercado. A pesar de ello, cerca de una decena se desplazaron hasta Reino Unido. Lo hicieron para intervenir ante el presidente, Leopoldo Fernández Pujals, y sus preguntas no fueron complacientes.
*
Los accionistas criticaron al máximo accionista de Jazztel, e incluso pidieron su dimisión.* También cuestionaron los resultados conseguidos por la operadora en materia de captación de usuarios de ADSL y *dudaron de la buena evolución futura de la operadora.*

Para calmar las dudas, Pujals reiteró que el objetivo de la operadora para este año es lograr Ebitda cero, lo que significa su entrada en rentabilidad operativa. A la vez, aseguró que en breve se firmará con una de las operadoras celulares un acuerdo para dar servicio de móvil virtual y que en los seis meses que lleva negociando con Telefónica, Vodafone y Orange ha logrado reducir a la mitad los precios que le pedían inicialmente.


Suerte que no tengo este tipo de acciones!! Ya hubo gente que se quedó pillada con ellas hace algún tiempo...

Aunque ha de quedar claro que yo simplemente me limito a informar, y nunca hago recomendaciones de compra-venta.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (29 Abr 2007)

*Sin comentarios*

Sin comentarios


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 May 2007)

Sobre resultados de jazztel (brevemente)

Me he leído atentamente los resultados, y sin entrar en detalles de números y porcentuales, estaría atento a Jazztel las próximas semanas. 

Seguramente me podré equivocar, o no, pero creo que aquí puede haber la primera "razón-excusa", para que el mercado empiece a valorar a Jazztel en su justa medida. Ebitda 0 en breve.


http://www.jazztel.com/inversores/junta_accionistas_trans.php

video de la junta de accionistas en Londres

Algunos accionistas que compraron a mas de 1,20€ comprensiblemente es normal que estuvieran tenson en la Junta. Los de entramos hace 6 meses a 0,40 nos vamos a divertir de aquí a 10 meses

:


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (16 May 2007)

Es increible lo mal que va esta acción.
Hoy ha bajado un -3,33%, y está a sólo 0.58€... cuando hace pocos meses estaba a 0.80€... pero por muy poco tiempo.

No recomendaría invertir en este chicharro ni a mi peor enemigo...

Por cierto, se anuncia bajón del IBEX en breve... seguiremos informando, y prometemos no decepcionar a nuestros fieles seguidores


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (23 May 2007)

*fecha de la cita 26 de marzo 07*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Caminito de los 15.000 puntitos. Despues de la correccion y sacar fuera del mercado a miles de inversores, continuan las operaciones corporativas y continua siendo alcista.
> 
> En algun post de Diciembre o Enero mi apuesta era que se verian los 15.500 antes del primer semestre
> 
> ...



hoy 23 Mayo 07 ibex 15217 puntos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (31 May 2007)

*ibex*

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^ibex

La apertura del ibex a dia de hoy: 15.283,90 points

IBEX 35 ( MCE : ^IBEX / ISIN ES0SI0000005 ) 

Valor índice : 15.278,00 
Hora de cotización: 11:19 
Tendencia: 140,70 (0,93%) 
Cierre anterior: 15.137,30 
*Apertura: 15.283,90 *
Rango día: 15.243,80 - *15.289,10 *
Rango anual: 10.744,20 - 15.223,90 
Volumen: 1.065.044


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Jun 2007)

*se empieza a caldear, poco a poco se incrementa el volumen*

*En diciembre de 2006 cuando estaba a 0,40€ se empezo a calentar la accion y desde aquel mes ha tocado los 0,80 en varias ocasiones; la correccion de la subida de un 100% a sido de 1/2, y parece que comienza a calentarse de nuevo por la cercanía de la presentacion de OMV y su puesta en funcionamiento con Vodafone o Telefonica. En Junio y Julio va a ser muy divertido estar comprado en jazztel.

os dejo algo que he leido por ahi*


...hoy hemos visto un movimiento "inusual" aunque no extraño para mi, lo esperaba, si bien de otra forma... 

... los prestamos ya sabeis, es descarado que estan cerrando y con mucha prisa, para ello se les ha dado el paceo de enero, el paceo falso de marzo y el actual de este periodo... todo para favorecer su "recompra" sin disparar la acción... 

... pero parece que ese "algo" se esta filtrando al mercado y poco a poco comienza a entrar dinero en paquetes decentes que esta impidiendo estos dias su control y la recompra estable en lateral... cada dia cuesta mas pararla... 

... parece que el paceo iba muy lento y el tiempo les apremiaba... 

... seguramente hoy, desde jazztel han decidido parar el paceo para darle las acciones "pactadas" a los cortos en el rango y han tirado de otra forma "legal" que tienen aprobada en desde hace tiempo por la junta... 

... ya no se acuerdan de que jazztel puede emitir hasta mas o menos 1000mm de acciones de forma discreccional, sin autorización y a su libre albedrio??? ... en la ultima junta se aprobaron 500mm.... y esos 500mm tienen nombre y apellidos... 

... hoy, creo que han tirado de esta forma de emitir acciones via aplicacion de Caja Madrid, los famosos 30mm en subasta al precio "pactado" promedio... 

... ya sea cierre de cortos, que creo que si, ya sea un fondo, ya sea un caballero blanco, "rojo", o verde, la cuestion es que esta semana ya llevamos dos aplicaciones que suman 37mm de acciones casi 38... 

...es el final de algo, de ese algo que venimos esperando... no duden que habrá noticias en breve... en muy breve espacio de tiempo... 

... y recuerden, una pista, el contrato de prestamo de acciones de pujals hace referencia a que en caso de opa o posibles movimientos corporativos las acciones prestadas le deben ser devueltas, o al menos estar bajo control.... no digo mas... 

... creo que la semana que viene habra hecho relevante, suspensión y gapazo al alza... suerte y al toro, no es momento de vender, si no de disfrutar... mucho me temo que esto ya no se jode ni queriendo pujals o los bonistas... 

un saludo.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (8 Jun 2007)

*almiral, buen feeling con esta OPV*

Período solicitud de acciones de la colocación de Almirall comienza mañana

El período de presentación de mandatos de compra -órdenes que pueden ser revocadas- de acciones de Laboratorios Almirall, que ha iniciado una oferta pública de venta (OPV) y suscripción (OPS), comienza mañana.

Según el calendario de la colocación aprobado por la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), Almirall debutará en la bolsa española el próximo 20 de junio y ha establecido un precio no vinculante de venta del 30 por ciento de sus títulos que oscila entre 12,5 y 15,5 euros.

El 12 de junio concluirá el período de formulación de mandatos de compra y se fijará el precio máximo de venta para el tramo minorista, mientras que al día siguiente se podrá empezar a presentar solicitudes vinculantes -sin posibilidad de anulación-, que se extenderá hasta el 15 de junio, fecha en la que también concluirá el plazo para revocar los mandatos de compra.

El día 18 se fijará el precio definitivo de venta para los inversores minoristas e institucionales y el día 20, la empresa farmacéutica comenzará a cotizar en bolsa.

Laboratorios Almirall, la cuarta compañía que saldrá a bolsa este año, después de Clínicas Baviera, Realia y Solaria, alcanzará una capitalización de entre 2.076 y 2.574 millones de euros, según la banda de precios no vinculante.

La OPV comprende 37,3 millones de acciones ya en circulación, en tanto que con la OPS emitirá 8 millones de títulos, que sumadas representan el 27,27 por ciento del capital de Almirall, un porcentaje que podría ampliarse al 30 por ciento si las entidades colocadoras ejercen su opción de compra (green-shoe) sobre 4,53 millones de acciones.

Al tramo minorista estarán reservadas 11,17 millones de acciones de la OPV y OPS, mientras que al tramo cualificado se han reservado 33,97 títulos de la OPV y a los empleados, que tendrán un descuento del 20 por ciento, 147.223 acciones.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (20 Jun 2007)

JAZZTEL:
0.49€


¿Quién dijo que superaría 1€ durante este año?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Jun 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> JAZZTEL:
> 0.49€
> 
> 
> ¿Quién dijo que superaría 1€ durante este año?



Lo dije yo, al igual que dije en Enero que antes del primer semestre el ibex tocaba los 15.500

Pd1 todavia quedan 6 meses para final de año

Me reitero en lo que dije anteriosmente:

Sigue todo según lo previsto, impera el silencio que precede la gran ola. Quizás incluso antes del gran momento parezca que el mar quiera retirarse a sus confines más profundos... es sólo el poder de succión de tan devastadora fuerza. 

Pos-data 2.- Sigo siendo accionista, sigo aumentando mi participación, y nuestros compañeros de viaje son cada dia más numerosos y más poderosos. Sólo siento el tener que ser tan estricto con mis políticas de inversion y no permitirme una apuesta absoluta. 

Pos-data 3.- Bajo ningún aspecto soy un calienta valores ni nada parecido, mi aparación en esta acción fué en un principio casual, pero mi permanencia en ella responde a intereses personales y completamente humanos. 

Pos-data 4.- Que nadie entienda este post como una recomendación de compra o venta; ni sé nada, ni soy “nadie”, ni me interesa en absoluto lo que haga cada uno con su dinero


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (27 Jun 2007)

*por ahi he leido: ...*

INFORME DE DELOITTE 
El 43% de los hipotecados afectados por las subidas de tipos reducirá sus vacaciones 
El 35% reconoce que ha renunciado ya a alguno de sus gastos por las hipotecas más caras 
El informe estima que subidas de dos puntos porcentuales en los tipos afectarán al consumo 
Actualizado martes 26/06/2007 13:59 (CET) 
EUROPA PRESS 
MADRID.- Las hipotecas comienzan a hacer mella en el ánimo consumidor de los españoles. El 43% de los hipotecados que se han visto afectados por las últimas subidas de tipos de interés asegura que reducirá sus vacaciones, lo que convierte a esta actividad de consumo en la primera a la que se renuncia ante un incremento en el esfuerzo de financiación de la vivienda. 

Así se desprende de una encuesta sobre la situación hipotecaria de España realizada por la consultora Deloitte, según la cual el 65% de los hogares hipotecados han visto subir sus cuotas por el aumento de tipos. 

De este colectivo, algo más de la tercera parte (el 35% del total) reconoce que esta subida ya le ha llevado a renunciar a alguno del resto de sus gastos y hábitos de consumo. 

En este punto, después de las vacaciones, la segunda actividad de la que se prescinde es salir a comer o cenar fuera, señalado por un 26% de los encuestados; por delante de la compra de un coche (12%), la utilización del vehículo (4%) y la compra de una segunda vivienda (3%). 

Respecto al impacto de las revisiones de tipos, casi la mitad de los sondeados (el 49%) asegura que su cuota se ha elevado en más e 50 euros al mes. Otro 36% tiene que pagar entre 50 y 100 euros más, y un 8%, por encima de esta última cantidad. 

Con todo, según los datos de esta firma, el 35% de las familias hipotecadas indicó que destina más del 30% de su salario a afrontar el pago de las cuotas (un 10% más del 50%), mientras que otro 52% emplea entre el 25% y el 30%. 

Margen para afrontar más subidas 
No obstante, Deloitte considera que esta situación es "razonable" y que, pese a las llamadas de atención realizadas desde distintos sectores sobre el endeudamiento, las familias aún cuentan con margen para afrontar los moderados nuevos repuntes de los tipos previstos por los analistas. 

No obstante, el socio de Deloitte especializado en el sector bancario Héctor Florez alertó de que subidas de tipos entre un y 1,5 y 2 puntos porcentuales podrían comenzar a afectar de forma más seria al nivel de consumo de los hipotecados. 

También hizo una llamada de atención a las entidades bancarias para que "ante la actual relajación" del sector inmobiliario, fruto del repunte de tipos, empiecen a diversificar sus fuentes de ingresos, muy sustentados por las hipotecas en los últimos años, para evitar "tensiones" en sus cuentas de resultados. 

http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2...e1bbb8c2edc1eba4624e6dad6f2fcf01&t=1182869136 

que relacion tiene esta noticia con Jazztel? 
los consumidores pueden ahorrarse 20 euros al mes cambiando de operador adsl: 
telefonica adsl 3 mb: 40 euros + 13,70 euros de cuota de linea 
Jazztel adsl 3 mb: 22 euros + 13 euros de cuota de linea 
con el I.V.A. la diferencia es de 22 euros al mes de ahorro 
la subida de tipos obliga a ahorrar a consumidores que antes no sabian ahorrar.
Los pepitos comeran choped en lonchas finas, pero todos y cada uno de ellos no dejarán de tener ADSL en casa, pues es el entretenimiento mas barato en relacion a las horas que puedes disfrutarlo al mes, y eso sin contar que tienes con emule todos los juegos , moovies & music gratis. Cada vez les joderá mas pagar el doble a telefonica y poco a poco se iran cambiando. Y si no que se lo preguntan a algunos foreros de aqui que pasan mas de 10 horas al dia en el foro. 20€ / 300 horas


----------



## RANGER (4 Jul 2007)

Que son 20 megas, a ver si te enteras.


----------



## racso78 (29 Jul 2007)

Pues como dice el título de este mensaje: ATENTOS A JAZZTEL. Personalmente es un valor a cual le tengo mucho cariño por las plusvalías que me ha dado, siendo muy cosciente que es chicharro mas gordo del continuo. 
Por técnico el valor es totalmente bajista, se va al 0.40 donde veremos si aguanta. Yo voy a tomar posiciones en ese nivel, pues en jazztel siempre hay rumores y noticias a estos precios, que hacen que cuando se dispare la cotización con hueco al alza, o estás dentro o te pierdes la subida. 

Ojo que no intento calentar el valor ni nada por el estilo, cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que quiera (lógico), mi intención es la de comentaros que las 2 veces anteriores que compre en estos niveles , me fue de puta madre.

Un saludo


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (30 Jul 2007)

racso78 dijo:


> Pues como dice el título de este mensaje: ATENTOS A JAZZTEL. Personalmente es un valor a cual le tengo mucho cariño por las plusvalías que me ha dado, siendo muy cosciente que es chicharro mas gordo del continuo.
> Por técnico el valor es totalmente bajista, se va al 0.40 donde veremos si aguanta. Yo voy a tomar posiciones en ese nivel, pues en jazztel siempre hay rumores y noticias a estos precios, que hacen que cuando se dispare la cotización con hueco al alza, o estás dentro o te pierdes la subida.
> 
> Ojo que no intento calentar el valor ni nada por el estilo, cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que quiera (lógico), mi intención es la de comentaros que las 2 veces anteriores que compre en estos niveles , me fue de puta madre.
> ...



Pocas veces se ha dicho algo tan cuerdo sobre Jazztel en este hilo. Cuando por aquí el vocero de turno iba calentando el valor diciendo que lo veríamos a lo largo de este año superar la barrera del euro, yo siempre recordaba que el valor objetivo que le otorgaban las consultoras era de 47cts... y ahora estamos en 46cts...
Es cierto que Jazztel es un chicharro sobre el que siempre hay rumores y mucha especulación, por ello creo que tomar posiciones AHORA no es una mala opción en absoluto, cuando su valor es el objetivo.
Las recomendaciones se han de hacer cuando el valor está calmado, y no cuando ya ha remontado... porque entonces sí que eres un mero calientavalores.


----------



## UNTROLL (30 Jul 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Pocas veces se ha dicho algo tan cuerdo sobre Jazztel en este hilo. Cuando por aquí el vocero de turno iba calentando el valor diciendo que lo veríamos a lo largo de este año superar la barrera del euro, yo siempre recordaba que el valor objetivo que le otorgaban las consultoras era de 47cts... y ahora estamos en 46cts...
> Es cierto que Jazztel es un chicharro sobre el que siempre hay rumores y mucha especulación, por ello creo que tomar posiciones AHORA no es una mala opción en absoluto, cuando su valor es el objetivo.
> Las recomendaciones se han de hacer cuando el valor está calmado, y no cuando ya ha remontado... porque entonces sí que eres un mero calientavalores.



Que es un chicharro es evidentisimo, ya que es una de las tantas operadoras de pandereta que hay en este pais,esos si con una campaña publicitaria mayor, sin red propia practicamente, solo con 4 lineas, creada artificialmente como muchas otras, manipulando la competencia por parte de la CMT(una verguenza este organo superintervencionista que realmente esta evitando el despegue de la banda ancha en España, una banda de chupones creada por el gobierno de turno para defender la pasta que sacaron los gobiernos vendiendo licencias de telefonia fija,movil y banda ancha).

Esta operadora solo puede tener una esperanza como muchas otras y es que la adquiera uno de los grandes monopolios semipublicos europeos, France Telecom ó Deustche Telekom, etc, nada más.

Desarrollar red propia por una buena parte de la geografia, no lo hacen 4 amiguetes ladrilleros con 4 gatos en la atención al cliente y mantenimiento de dicha red tanto a nivel de equipos como de conectividad y 3€ como se creyeron muchos, aparte de que no es rentable en absoluto en muchos,muchos años.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Ago 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Pocas veces se ha dicho algo tan cuerdo sobre Jazztel en este hilo. Cuando por aquí el vocero de turno iba calentando el valor diciendo que lo veríamos a lo largo de este año superar la barrera del euro, .



No te adelantes que todavia quedan 5 meses para que termine el año. Ya no te acuerdas que en Enero te dije que en el primer semestre de 2007 el ibex tocaria los 15.500 puntos cada vez que pronosticabas que el ibex se iba a los infiernos? No solo los toco , sino que tocó sobradamente los 15.543 hace poquito tiempo.

Respecto al ibex y para 2008 recomiendo ponerse corto (compra de warrant put a largo vencimiento). Lo mismo para algunos bancos y las constructoras que aun no han perdido mucho valor.



Jazztel expide 635 millones de minutos de tráfico durante primer semestre de 2007

Este volumen de minutos incluye tráfico nacional, internacional y móvil • El logro de este volumen se debe a la infraestructura de la División de Wholesale y a los acuerdos directos con los principales operadores mundiales.

Este volumen de minutos incluye tráfico nacional, internacional y móvil • El logro de este volumen se debe a la infraestructura de la División de Wholesale y a los acuerdos directos con los principales operadores mundiales. Jazztel (Madrid: JAZ.MC - noticias) ha expedido más de 635 millones de minutos de tráfico nacional, internacional y móvil durante el primer semestre de 2007 a través de la División de Wholesale, lo que confirma una vez más que Jazztel continúa siendo uno de los operadores dominantes en el sector de las telecomunicaciones. Este volumen de tráfico de más de 635 millones de minutos expedido por parte de la División de Wholesale se debe, entre otras cosas, a la excelente calidad que ofrece gracias a su potente red de fibra óptica y a la actualización de la tecnología más avanzada, así como a su excelencia técnica y de servicio al cliente. Otro factor importante en el logro de este volumen de tráfico por parte de Jazztel se debe a la propia infraestructura de su División de Wholesale, basada en nueve puntos de presencia internacional, denominados POPs, y situados en Madrid, Barcelona, Milán, Francfort , Miami, Londres, Lisboa, Nueva Cork y Hong-Kong, y en acuerdos directos con los principales operadores mundiales. Este despliegue, junto con el desarrollo de la tecnología de interconexiones en VoIP –voz sobre IP— permite a Jazztel mantener rutas abiertas con los principales destino en Latinoamérica, Europa Occidental y del Este, Asia y norte de Africa. El área mayorista de Jazztel, Jazztel Wholesale, tiene conexión directa con 125 operadores internacionales con servicio de voz y datos y cuenta con una de las mejores redes de acceso por su alto nivel de interconexión, desde la que intercambia tráfico de voz con total garantía y seguridad.

http://es.biz.yahoo.com/070801/182/5psnr.html


----------



## Leñador (1 Ago 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> No te adelantes que todavia quedan 5 meses para que termine el año. Ya no te acuerdas que en Enero te dije que en el primer semestre de 2007 el ibex tocaria los 15.500 puntos cada vez que pronosticabas que el ibex se iba a los infiernos? No solo los toco , sino que tocó sobradamente los 15.543 hace poquito tiempo.
> 
> Respecto al ibex y para 2008 recomiendo ponerse corto (compra de warrant put a largo vencimiento). Lo mismo para algunos bancos y las constructoras que aun no han perdido mucho valor.



Bien, con el IBEX lo clavaste, es cierto. Al César lo que es del César.

Con Jazztel, siendo honesto y no siendo calientavalores (y no estoy diciendo que lo seas), tal como está ahora y como ha ido durante este año, ¿qué precio dices que alcanza Jazztel en lo que queda de año? En los próximos cinco meses, como dices. Nada de insinuaciones de si pone líneas o tal plan de mejora .. Un precio que alcanzará la acción, y punto.

Que quede por escrito, y en cinco meses veremos. El tiempo dará la razón a unos o a otros.

Saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Ago 2007)

Leñador dijo:


> Bien, con el IBEX lo clavaste, es cierto. Al César lo que es del César.
> 
> Con Jazztel, siendo honesto y no siendo calientavalores (y no estoy diciendo que lo seas), tal como está ahora y como ha ido durante este año, ¿qué precio dices que alcanza Jazztel en lo que queda de año? En los próximos cinco meses, como dices. Nada de insinuaciones de si pone líneas o tal plan de mejora .. Un precio que alcanzará la acción, y punto.
> 
> ...



Perdona que sea tan escueto pero voy mal de tiempo, quizas dentro de una semanilla entre a explicar mas en profundidad. A fecha de hoy esta es mi recomendacion acerca de jazztel

http://www.productoscotizados.com/e...UnderlyingId=372&TypeProductId=5&Maturity=4x9

Para los que entiendan sobra las explicaciones; los que no, mejor que olviden este post


Salu2


----------



## Leñador (1 Ago 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Perdona que sea tan escueto pero voy mal de tiempo, quizas dentro de una semanilla entre a explicar mas en profundidad. A fecha de hoy esta es mi recomendacion acerca de jazztel
> 
> http://www.productoscotizados.com/e...UnderlyingId=372&TypeProductId=5&Maturity=4x9
> 
> ...



Te has ido por las ramas, amigo.

Con el IBEX no te preocupo mojarte y dar números concretos, que al final es lo que vale. Con esta respuesta demuestras que no estás nada seguro de lo que estás diciendo, y que realmente no te lo crees.

Lamentablemente puede que lo mejor sea olvidar este post.

Saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Ago 2007)

Cuando sepas lo que es un warrant, su strike y veas que vencimiento tiene comprobarás que he contastado al 100% a tu pregunta.


----------



## Leñador (1 Ago 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Cuando sepas lo que es un warrant, su strike y veas que vencimiento tiene comprobarás que he contastado al 100% a tu pregunta.



Si hombre sí, pero mójate delante de todos hombre. Escríbelo. Di "Este año va a llegar a xx" y cállanos la boca a todos. Nos lo restregarás a gusto en pocos meses, hombre. Si te lo pongo a huevo.

Dos mensajes cambiados conmigo te han bastado para ser maleducado y ganarte otro, digamos, no-amigo. Qué crack (pero no tan gordo como el de Jazztel  ).


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (1 Ago 2007)

Joder, GUERRAPSICOLOGICA, mira que te cuesta poco hacer enemigos hasta en tu propio hilo...

Jazztel está a 44cts, y el que mire al principio del hilo verá que recomendabas su compra y hacías de calientavalores cuando estaba a 80, 70, 60... etc. diciendo que llegaría a superar el Euro, cuando el valor objetivo era de 47cts según los especialistas. *No me jode tanto que recomiendes comprar Jazztel como que lo hagas justo cuando el valor está inflado por un vaivén especulativo con el ánimo de que subirá mucho más, a pesar de que los fundamentales y las recomendaciones lo ponían por debajo.*

Es lo mismo que si yo ahora llego y animo a la peña a comprar viviendas, AHORA...

Y ahora, a la desesperada, cuando el tiempo nos ha dado la razón a quienes te quitamos la máscara, vienes y nos dices que "aún no ha terminado el año"...

Buf! Vaya pieza!!!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Ago 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Joder, GUERRAPSICOLOGICA, mira que te cuesta poco hacer enemigos hasta en tu propio hilo...
> 
> Jazztel está a 44cts, y el que mire al principio del hilo verá que recomendabas su compra y hacías de calientavalores cuando estaba a 80, 70, 60... etc. diciendo que llegaría a superar el Euro, cuando el valor objetivo era de 47cts según los especialistas. *No me jode tanto que recomiendes comprar Jazztel como que lo hagas justo cuando el valor está inflado por un vaivén especulativo con el ánimo de que subirá mucho más, a pesar de que los fundamentales y las recomendaciones lo ponían por debajo.*
> 
> ...





Sabes lo que le dijo Sabina a ramoncin':

Si eres mas tonto no naces. :


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Ago 2007)

Leñador dijo:


> Si hombre sí, pero mójate delante de todos hombre. Escríbelo. Di "Este año va a llegar a xx" y cállanos la boca a todos. Nos lo restregarás a gusto en pocos meses, hombre. Si te lo pongo a huevo.
> 
> Dos mensajes cambiados conmigo te han bastado para ser maleducado y ganarte otro, digamos, no-amigo. Qué crack (pero no tan gordo como el de Jazztel  ).



Ya es la tercera vez que te lo digo, o eres un poco débil mental, o en su defecto eres pariente de “mi casa es tu casa”; si miras el link que he dejado antes veras que mi recomendación son 2 warrats de jazztel (con código 67859 y 67860) emitidos por BNP paribas cuyo vencimiento es de 21/12/07 y con precio de ejecución del subyacente de 0,65 € y 0,75€ respectivamente. Por cierto la oferta está agotada en estos Warrant, BNP Paribas sacará este viernes nuevas emisiones de warrants de jazztel.


¿Vas a volver a preguntarme que me moje de todos modos, otra vez? Lamentablemente creo que si.


P.D 1 Yo no vengo al foro a hacer amigos, vengo a leer exclusivamente a 4 o 5 forer@s que desde mi humilde punto de vista tienen mucho talento.

P.D 2 De hecho no me identifico con el perfil del 80% de la gente q aquí escribe; por poner un ejemplo el forero “mi casa es tu casa” suelta perlas del estilo de: …vivo en casa de mis padres porque para mi es una forma de hacerme rico”… ojo, este tio esta ya metido en la treintena.


P.D3 El forero antes mencionado tiene fijación en desacreditarme soltando argumentos que son verdades a medias y falacias, y encima hace uso de la demagogia barata comparando el tema que aquí se trata con el tema de la vivienda. “El border line” este dice que lo que hago yo es lo mismo que si el estuviera aconsejando invertir en vivienda a los aquí presentes; esa argumentación es falsa en base a las siguientes razones:

Empecé recomendando invertir en jazztel en Diciembre de 2006, cuando cotizaba a 0,41€ (demostrable leyendo los hilos), y en menos de dos meses se dobló. (100% de revalorización). Si en vez de haber invertido en jazztel directamente sobre acciones se hubiera hecho a través de warrants, se hubieran obtenido revalorizaciones de 200% en adelante, dependiendo de la elasticidad del warrant. Lo unico que se me puede echar en cara es haber estado euforico cuando se produjo en tan corto espacio de tiempo el 100% de revalorizacion del valor, pero este piltrafilla de forero intenta hacer creer que solo recomendé comprar jazztel cuando cotizaba a 0,80€.


----------



## Leñador (2 Ago 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Ya es la tercera vez que te lo digo, o eres un poco débil mental, o en su defecto eres pariente de “mi casa es tu casa”; si miras el link que he dejado antes veras que mi recomendación son 2 warrats de jazztel (con código 67859 y 67860) emitidos por BNP paribas cuyo vencimiento es de 21/12/07 y con precio de ejecución del subyacente de 0,65 € y 0,75€ respectivamente. Por cierto la oferta está agotada en estos Warrant, BNP Paribas sacará este viernes nuevas emisiones de warrants de jazztel.
> 
> 
> ¿Vas a volver a preguntarme que me moje de todos modos, otra vez? Lamentablemente creo que si.
> ...



JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOOOOOOOOOOOJUAJUJJUJUAAAAAAAAAAAAAJUUJUJJUJUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

En serio que me han dado carcajadas que me van a echar la bronca JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJJOJOJOJOJUAJUJUAAAAJAJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Cuanto muchachito acomplejado desfoga sus fantasías y complejos con un teclado. Pero a mí no me había pasado encontrarme con uno, y tan evidentemente, hasta hoy contigo. Anda, muchachito, voy a hacer que sigas teniendo fantasías por un días más ¿¿A CUÁNTO ESTARÁ JAZZTEL ESTE AÑOOOO??? Vengaaaa andaaaaa dímeloooo mójate andaaaa si estamos todos toditos pendientes de tiii ....

JOOOOOOAJUIJUJUJUAAAAAJIJIJIAAJAUAUAAAAA


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Ago 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Ya es la tercera vez que te lo digo, o eres un poco débil mental, o en su defecto eres pariente de “mi casa es tu casa”;



Venga va! Renueva tu firma!:

MOROTEO = MI_CASA_ES_TU_CASA = PLUSVALIAS_AL_42% = LEÑADOR

¿Eres esquizofrénico? 



LEÑADOR dijo:


> Cuanto muchachito acomplejado desfoga sus fantasías y complejos con un teclado. Pero a mí no me había pasado encontrarme con uno, y tan evidentemente, hasta hoy contigo. Anda, muchachito, voy a hacer que sigas teniendo fantasías por un días más ¿¿A CUÁNTO ESTARÁ JAZZTEL ESTE AÑOOOO??? Vengaaaa andaaaaa dímeloooo mójate andaaaa si estamos todos toditos pendientes de tiii ....



Déjalo! No perdáis más el tiempo con este flipao!! Encima de que las acciones de Jazztel no valen ahora una mierda, en contra de lo que nos anunció a bombo y platillo para que algún incauto se quedase pillado... ¿encima le vamos a seguir dando bola?

Bah!!


----------



## Leñador (2 Ago 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> P.D 1 Yo no vengo al foro a hacer amigos, vengo a leer exclusivamente a 4 o 5 forer@s que desde mi humilde punto de vista tienen mucho talento.
> 
> P.D 2 De hecho no me identifico con el perfil del 80% de la gente q aquí escribe



La leche, por si no tenía bastantes amiradores .... de propina acaba de enemistarse con el 80% del foro, él solito y sin que le provoque nadie!! Pero qué crack, al final sí va a ser un crack tan grande como el de Jazztel!! 

Me pregunto quiénes serán los 4 o 5 que dice que valen la pena. Igual era el Yops aquel que echaron por nazi y algún otro parecido.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ago 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> ¿Eres esquizofrénico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu padre debe estar muy orgulloso de ti:

Tiene un hijo de treintaytantos que piensa que vivir con sus padres es una forma de hacerse rico, y que ademas se pasa horas y horas a diario en el foro.

Esquizofrenico debe estar tu padre por tener un hijo oligofrenico

:


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (9 Ago 2007)

9 de agosto de 2007, 10h43 
Jazztel incrementa sus ingresos un 13 por ciento y alcanza EBITDA positivo en el segundo trimestre 


La liquidez de Jazztel a 30 de junio de 2007 era de 134,4 millones de euros • El ratio de margen bruto sobre ventas ha mejorado en 16 puntos porcentuales durante el ejercicio, al pasar del 37 por ciento de los ingresos al 53 por ciento. • La base de clientes de ADSL activos, en servicio, ha aumentado un 11 por ciento, situándose en 235.506 clientes activos.

La liquidez de Jazztel (Madrid: JAZ.MC - noticias) a 30 de junio de 2007 era de 134,4 millones de euros • El ratio de margen bruto sobre ventas ha mejorado en 16 puntos porcentuales durante el ejercicio, al pasar del 37 por ciento de los ingresos al 53 por ciento. • La base de clientes de ADSL activos, en servicio, ha aumentado un 11 por ciento, situándose en 235.506 clientes activos. Los clientes de factura única han aumentado un 35 por ciento, al pasar de 132.719 clientes a 179.449 clientes. Jazztel ha incrementado un 13 por ciento sus ingresos durante el segundo trimestre del presente ejercicio respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior, al pasar de 68,7 millones de euros a 77,8 millones de euros. El margen EBITDA de Jazztel se ha situado en 0,4 millones de euros en el segundo trimestre de 2007, frente a las pérdidas de 38,3 millones de euros registradas en el mismo periodo del año anterior. El margen EBITDA se ve afectado por el cobro de 7,6 millones del acuerdo con Telefónica (Madrid: TEF.MC - noticias) . Si se excluye este extraordinario, el ratio de pérdidas EBITDA sobre ingresos se habría situado en el 10 por ciento, frente al 56 por ciento del mismo trimestre del ejercicio anterior. Esta mejora del margen EBITDA confirma la positiva tendencia iniciada ya en trimestres anteriores y es consecuencia del incremento del margen bruto y de la exitosa implantación del plan de ahorro de costes. El crecimiento de los ingresos totales del Grupo continúa motivado en gran medida por la positiva evolución de los ingresos de datos, que crecieron un 12 por ciento en el segundo trimestre de 2007 respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior, al pasar de 26,8 millones de euros a 30 millones de euros. Este crecimiento de los ingresos de datos viene motivado a su vez por el aumento de la base de clientes de ADSL activos. El ratio de margen bruto sobre ventas ha mejorado en 16 puntos porcentuales durante el ejercicio, al pasar del 37 por ciento de los ingresos en el segundo trimestre del 2006 al 53 por ciento de los ingresos en el segundo trimestre del 2007. Este incremento no incluyen los ingresos de CCS durante el pasado ejercicio, pero sí incluyen el efecto positivo del cobro de 7,6 millones de euros ya comentados provenientes del acuerdo con Telefónica. Sin el citado efecto, el margen bruto hubiera sido del 48 por ciento de los ingresos, lo que representa un incremento de 11 puntos porcentuales respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior, aumento motivado por el continuo incremento del porcentaje de clientes a los que Jazztel les da servicio a través de su red propia. En cuanto a la evolución de los gastos generales, de ventas y administración, continúan la positiva tendencia observada en periodos anteriores y ascendieron a 40,9 millones de euros en el segundo trimestre del presente año, frente a los 64 millones de euros del mismo periodo del año anterior, lo que representa una reducción del 36 por ciento. Esta positiva evolución refleja también el éxito del plan de ahorro de costes, además de la contención de los mismos, lo que demuestra que Jazztel opera ya bajo una estructura ligera y eficiente. Por su parte, las pérdidas netas del segundo trimestre del 2007 se han situado en 25,7 millones de euros, lo que supone un 33 por ciento sobre ingresos, frente a un 86 por ciento de los ingresos en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior. Esta reducción de las pérdidas netas está alineada con la positiva tendencia del margen EBITDA y del margen bruto. Inversiones Las inversiones del segundo trimestre de 2007 ascendieron a 9,8 millones de euros, frente a los 22,9 millones del mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, lo que representa una reducción del 57 por ciento. Esta reducción de la inversión se debe en parte a que el despliegue de red de Jazztel está prácticamente completado. En la actualidad, la red de Jazztel de acceso local de fibra óptica cuenta con 4.101 kilómetros, siendo prioritario la conexión de centrales con fibra. Jazztel cuenta 530 centrales ULL, de las cuales 436 se encuentran conectadas con fibra. Tesorería La liquidez de Jazztel a 30 de junio de 2007 era de 134,1 millones de euros, que incluyen 14,4 millones de euros de caja restringida por depósitos en efectivo como garantía, a favor de la Agencia Tributaria, relacionada con la demanda contra la tasa de 2001 por uso del espectro para licencia de LMDS, que está siendo impugnada en los tribunales. Clientes La base de clientes de ADSL activos, en servicio, ha aumentado un 11 por ciento, situándose en 235.506 clientes activos en el segundo trimestre de 2007, frente a los 211.328 clientes activos en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior. El porcentaje de clientes activos sobre los contratados se mantiene en un elevado porcentaje, del entorno del 95 por ciento y más del 90 por ciento de las provisiones de los clientes se realiza en menos de 30 días, siendo la media de 22 días. Los clientes de Internet de banda ancha (ADSL) contratados, es decir, clientes en servicio más clientes en proceso de provisión, han disminuido un 2 por ciento desde el segundo trimestre del 2006 al segundo trimestre del 2007, al pasar de 247.816 a 242.796 clientes. Esta disminución en la base de clientes contratados se debe a: • El proceso de regulación de clientes con impago, que comenzó en el pasado trimestre y ya ha finalizado en el mes de abril. • Reducción de la base de servicios de acceso indirecto, debido al incremento de la competencia del operador incumbente en este producto y al reducido margen de maniobra existente para ofertar productos competitivos. Por este motivo, Jazztel sigue apostando por su estrategia actual de centrarse en las áreas en las que puede proveer servicios sobre su propia red, lo que le ha llevado a poseer más del 90 por ciento de sus clientes sobre infraestructura propia. Los clientes de factura única han aumentado un 35 por ciento, al pasar de 132.719 clientes contratados en el segundo semestre del 2006 a 179.449 clientes en el segundo trimestre del presente ejercicio. En cuanto a los clientes contratados de ADSL reventa o acceso indirecto, disminuyeron un 72 por ciento, al pasar de 62.240 clientes en el segundo trimestre del 2006 a 17.297 clientes en el segundo trimestre del presente ejercicio. Como consecuencia de la preferencia por parte de los usuarios de Internet de servicios de banda ancha, la base de clientes con servicios dial-up continúa su tendencia descendente, al pasar de 35.925 servicios activos en el segundo trimestre de 2006 a 22.667 servicios activos en el segundo trimestre del 2007. Por su parte, la evolución de las ventas de servicios a clientes corporativo continúa una tendencia positiva, al pasar los servicios activos de 17.967 en el segundo trimestre de 2006 a 19.097 servicios en el segundo trimestre del 2007. Residencial La división de Residencial de Jazztel ha puesto en marcha el plan de garantía, que es un compromiso con el cliente para darle el mejor servicio posible de calidad y rapidez. También ha lanzado al mercado nuevos productos para ampliar y mejorar su cartera y mantener su posición de uno de los operadores más competitivos. Entre estos nuevos productos destacan los lanzamientos de hasta 1 mega y hasta 3 megas con bucle totalmente desagregado, llamadas nacionales gratis de teléfono fijo a fijo y factura única. Asimismo Jazztel ha incrementado su abanico de ofertas de ADSL con dos nuevos servicios de acceso a Internet sobre bucle parcialmente desagregado hasta 3 y hasta 20 megas. Jazztel Empresas La división de clientes corporativos de la Compañía, Jazztel Empresas, ha lanzado al mercado la posibilidad de acceso 3G para sus redes privadas de datos (I2P) en colaboración con Vodafone (Londres: VOD.L - noticias) . El servicio I2P de red privada de datos permite a los clientes corporativos conectar todas sus sedes utilizando la red de Jazztel. Con la incorporación del acceso 3G de Vodafone, Jazztel Empresas ha completado el rango de tecnologías utilizadas por este servicio. Este nuevo acceso se presta tanto a través de las tecnologías 3G (UMTS) como 3,5G (HSDPA), con conexiones de 384 kb de bajada y 64 kb de subida y 3,6 Mps de bajada y 384 kb de subida, respectivamente. Wholesale La división mayorista de Jazztel, Wholesale, ha iniciado la comercialización de sus servicios ADSL2+ marca blanca. Este servicio permite a terceros operadores sin red nacionales y extranjeros ubicados en España ofrecer servicios de ADSL a través de la red de Jazztel, dado que es uno de los operadores más competitivos del mercado y que cuenta con una de las redes ADSL2+ con mayor cobertura del mercado. Este servicio de marca blanca de ADSL2+ de Jazztel se ofrece en velocidades de hasta 2, hasta 4, hasta 6 y hasta 20 megas, combinables con paquetes de voz.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ago 2007)

*JP Morgan le recorta el precio objetivo a Jazztel*

http://www.bolsacinco.com/archivo_en_directo.php

Hoy | JAZZTEL |
[12:34] JP Morgan le recorta el precio objetivo a Jazztel
Las acciones de Jazztel caen más de un 2% en bolsa y regresan a niveles mínimos (los 0,44 euros) tras recibir un recorte de parte de JP Morgan. *El banco estadounidense ha reducido el precio objetivo de estos títulos desde los 0,35 euros hasta los 0,28 euros. *
Las acciones de la compañía de telecomunicaciones acumulan unas pérdidas de casi el 30% en lo que va del año.


----------



## racso78 (29 Ago 2007)

racso78 dijo:


> Pues como dice el título de este mensaje: ATENTOS A JAZZTEL. Personalmente es un valor a cual le tengo mucho cariño por las plusvalías que me ha dado, siendo muy cosciente que es chicharro mas gordo del continuo.
> Por técnico el valor es totalmente bajista, se va al 0.40 donde veremos si aguanta. Yo voy a tomar posiciones en ese nivel, pues en jazztel siempre hay rumores y noticias a estos precios, que hacen que cuando se dispare la cotización con hueco al alza, o estás dentro o te pierdes la subida.
> 
> Ojo que no intento calentar el valor ni nada por el estilo, cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que quiera (lógico), mi intención es la de comentaros que las 2 veces anteriores que compre en estos niveles , me fue de puta madre.
> ...



Bueno, pues ya tenemos el 0.40 anteriormente pronosticado. He de reconocer que esta vez me ha entrado el canguelo y todavía no he comprado. La debilidad del valor es máxima, yo no esperaba que el 0.40 lo vieramos tan pronto (lo ha tocado hoy en el intradía). Lo que me mosquea es que el valor se desliza en la base de su canal bajista y no tiene fuerzas para rebotar. El 0.4 es el punto clave para jazztel, pues si rebotara, formaría un doble suelo de medio plazo. Como lo perfore, le va a salir papel hasta por las orejas pues los stop loss están en ese nivel y la ruptura supondría el pánico.

os cuelgo un gráfico en labolsa.com puesto que en este foro tengo problemas. 

http://labolsa.com/foro/mensajes/1188412849/

s2


----------



## Leñador (30 Ago 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Cuando sepas lo que es un warrant, su strike y veas que vencimiento tiene comprobarás que he contastado al 100% a tu pregunta.




Jeje muy interesante lo que leído en un libro sobre los warrants

"Evidentemente, existe un mercado de opciones de venta y de compra, lo cual significa que la gente las vende y las compra. Como es de esperar, los pagos finales se invierten en el caso de los vendedores de opciones. Cuando un operador vende opciones de compra de INTC a un precio de ejercicio de 30 dólares que vence dentro de un año, se embolsa las ganancias de la venta de opciones y no ha de pagar nada si la cotización no supera los 30 dólares. Sin embargo, si ésta supera, por ejemplo, los 35 dólares, el vendedor ha de proporcionar al comprador acciones de INTC a 30 dólares. Por tanto, *vender opciones de compra es una apuesta a favor de la caída de la cotización* del título *o una subida muy moderada *en un periodo de tiempo fijo. De igual forma, vender opciones de venta es una apuesta a favor de una subida de la cotización del título o de una caída muy moderada".

¿A eso te referías con lo de si entendía lo que veía, chato?

Qué pieza, madre mía, qué pieza.


----------



## UNTROLL (30 Ago 2007)

Leñador dijo:


> Jeje muy interesante lo que leído en un libro sobre los warrants
> 
> "Evidentemente, existe un mercado de opciones de venta y de compra, lo cual significa que la gente las vende y las compra. Como es de esperar, los pagos finales se invierten en el caso de los vendedores de opciones. Cuando un operador vende opciones de compra de INTC a un precio de ejercicio de 30 dólares que vence dentro de un año, se embolsa las ganancias de la venta de opciones y no ha de pagar nada si la cotización no supera los 30 dólares. Sin embargo, si ésta supera, por ejemplo, los 35 dólares, el vendedor ha de proporcionar al comprador acciones de INTC a 30 dólares. Por tanto, *vender opciones de compra es una apuesta a favor de la caída de la cotización* del título *o una subida muy moderada *en un periodo de tiempo fijo. De igual forma, vender opciones de venta es una apuesta a favor de una subida de la cotización del título o de una caída muy moderada".
> 
> ...




Mira que sois malos y os gusta hacer !LEÑA¡, del arbol caido.


----------



## jose_80 (31 Ago 2007)

http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/empresas/telecomunicaciones/es/desarrollo/1030532.html


Jazztel ‘tira’ los precios para frenar la fuga de clientes


----------



## que_raro (31 Ago 2007)

como dice el título del topic atentos a jazztel en las próximas sesiones.

tenemos la final de la cuña desde máximos de marzo y el suelo del año pasado en 0,40.

la única duda es que se ve tan claro que parece una trampa :


----------



## Leñador (31 Ago 2007)

UNTROLL dijo:


> Mira que sois malos y os gusta hacer !LEÑA¡, del arbol caido.



No hombre. Si es que yo no lo entendía y ya lo entiendo.

Que el banco ése pone el señuelo porque los listos del pueblo pensarán "coñe, si este banco tan gordo pone calls a 0,61, ¡es que creen que hasta ahí va a llegar en cuatro meses!¡Mi pensión a Jazztel ya!". Y lo que en realidad piensa el banco es que como no va a rebotar ni de coña, a vender calls y los ahorros de los tarugos que piquen, a la saca.

Y esto es lo que decía el chato, claro, y lo que quería que entendiera. Si es un crack (Bueno no, que esto suena a como hace Jazztel ...)

P.D.: Otro día copio lo que pone de como ciertos personajes al frente de ciertos chicharros mueven la cotización de forma aparentemente contraria a sus intereses, haciendo que baje cuando se pensaría que su interés es que no lo haga, porque fondos controlados en último término por ellos o asociados juegan con derivados y demás, a la baja. Pero Pujals, no, él nunca lo haría, ni Tallada.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (16 Sep 2007)

*Ibersecurities compra 3.500.000 de titulos de Jazztel*

Ibersecurities compra 3.500.000 de titulos de Jazztel
Debido al interes que desperto los gráficos de agencias que publique sobre Jazztel voy a publicar cada fin de semana los gráficos de las 5 agencias que mas titulos han comprado y las 5 agencias que mas titulos han vendido

Luego podeis consultar los gráficos de unas agencias seleccionadas que actualizo diariamente.
Gráficos de Agencias de Jazztel actualizados diariamente 

El movimiento mas sorprendente de esta semana. Ibersecurities ha comprado de golpe 3.500.000 y lo mas sorprendente es que no ha vendido ni un solo titulo. Esta compra la hizo el Miercoles


Fuente y gráficos:

http://especulacion.org/bolsa/index.php/2007/09/15/ibersecurities_compra_3_500_000_de_titul


----------



## Leñador (24 Sep 2007)

Conste que, en este momento, yo también creo que Jazztel tirará para arriba.

Pero esto hay que decirlo cuando toca, no cuando luego baja un 50%.


----------



## mlg (23 Oct 2007)

*seguro!*



Leñador dijo:


> Conste que, en este momento, yo también creo que Jazztel tirará para arriba.
> 
> Pero esto hay que decirlo cuando toca, no cuando luego baja un 50%.



Pujals se enteró de este juego mucho después que yo. 
Y yo compré un 30% mas barato que Pujals. Cuando llamaron a Pujals, yo hacía mucho tiempo que tenía mis acciones de JAZZTEL al precio mínimo. 

Yo compré JAZ antes que Pujals, tras la cancelación de la deuda de los bonistas Spectrum por acciones. 

He tenido varias ocasiones de vender y recomprar mas abajo, pero lo que he hecho ha sido acumular cuando ha hecho un recorte. Tan sólo he hecho una venta grande, cuando anunciaron los PACEOs, y recompré con la ampliación y acumulé entre 0,40 y 0,45. 

Cuando compré, lo hice porque UNI2, empresa de FT, llevaba años negociando con JAZ para comprarla. Pero los bonistas eran un obstáculo. 

El empeño y perseverancia de UNI2 por hacerse con JAZ, negociando con JAZ y luego con Spectrum, cuando tomaron el control, siempre ha sido la cuestión de fondo. 

Spectrum no se iría sin cobrar sus 0,63€ por acción, y mientras cobraban un 12% de intereses. Cada día que pasaba, la deuda con Spectrum aumentaba, así que se pusieron manos a la obra para tratar de conseguir llegar con la cotización a 0,63. 

UNI2 quería JAZ, pero no estaba dispuesta a pagar los 0,63 € que tenía Spectrum firmados en su contrato para la cancelación de los bonos de alto rendimiento. 

Por contra, Spectrum tampoco quería matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro, a la que con 12% de interés, no le duraría ni 1 año mas. 

Se pactó inflar la cotización hasta los 0,63€ para que los de Spectrum tuvieran que cancelar los bonos, y vendieran éstos a precio de mercado pactados, quedando en manos de UNI2. 
Se trató de hacer en un par de ocasiones, pero no fueron mas que meros tanteos, con el BSCH haciendo "prospecciones de la demanda", que no dieron el resultado deseado. 
Necesitaban a un empresario capaz de subir la cotización. 

Sólo debía ser capaz de subir la cotización hasta los niveles pactados para salida de Spectrum, y luego hasta los niveles de entrada de nuevos "Bonistas" y mantener un precio para la "empapelada". No se le exigía mas que eso: Conseguir subir la cotización. El propio Pujals, en un exceso de vanidad, en un comentario dejó entrever que ese era su principal cometido. Muchos seguramente recuerdan dicho comentario. 

Después, había que bajar el precio a niveles de recompra de las acciones "prestadas", y para hacerse con el control de la empresa. Bastaba sacar a la luz que todo lo prometido y mentido por Pujals, no era cierto, ni viable,... sacar un par de Profit Warnings, y colocar las prestadas para distribuir y hundir la cotización. Además, no duden que las personas conocedoras de la maniobra, se pusieron, primero largas, y luego cortas, por su cuenta y "riesgo", con lo que contribuyeron a magnificar la subida, así como el batacazo posterior. El resultado final, es que les ha debido salir gratis, o casi gratis JAZ a FT, ... si no es que han incluso ganado una pasta gansa con la maniobra. 

El BSCH, mismo banco que hizo las prospecciones de la demanda en JAZ, vendió posteriormente AMENA a FT, y largó ONO y AUNA a unos HF, presuntamente controlados por él, si mal no recuerdo. 

FT, dueña de Wanadoo, UNI2, y ahora de AMENA, seguía en la sombra, como "bonista", esperando el momento para tomar el control de JAZ. 

Hoy se ha dado un gran paso adelante. Ha salido la noticia que anticipa el enterramiento del acha de guerra entre JAZ y TEF. 

Las grandes compañías telefónicas, compiten ferozmente entre ellas, pero también es sabido que no se agreden y que pactan precios para sablear al ciudadano de a pie; que es de lo que se trata, al fin y al cabo. 

ORANGE no puede mantener un puñado de litigios judiciales con TEF, del mismo modo que TEF no puede poner trabas a FT, porque FT no es un "chicharro", y si se lian a tortas, TEF no iba a salir bien parada de la pelea. 

El fin de las peleas entre TEF y JAZ, y el trato entre de TEF hacia JAZ como si fuese una de las 3 grandes en este país: TEF, ORANGE, VODAFONE; supone uno de los últimos pasos hacia la inminente puesta en escena de JAZ como perteneciente a ORANGE. 

Quizá pase algún tiempo hasta que eso ocurra, pero los pasos están ya todos dados. 
ORANGE es "los bonistas", que tienen aproximadamente el 15% de JAZZTEL, oficialente, mas el 25% que tiene Pujals y que desde el principio tiene pactado su devolución. De hecho, basta con que no le devuelban los préstamos, y listo. De este modo, incluso, "los bonistas", al no devolver nunca las prestadas, jamás tendrían que declarar plusvalía alguna, y por el mismo motivo, nunca sabremos cuánto han pagado o ganado por adquirir el 15% de JAZ. 

"Los Bonistas", según el folleto de bonos, podían comprar hasta un 5% de acciones cotizadas. 
15+25+5=45% de JAZZTEL. 

Si "Los bonistas" fuesen 2, número mínimo para que sea "plural", y fuesen BSCH y ORANGE, entonces el % mínimo controlado sería del 50% ahora mismo. 

Ese es el porcentaje MÍNIMO de control, que "los bonistas" tienen en JAZZTEL, y que han adquirido a precios: 

+ 15% vía bonos, de los que habrán cobrado un 3x5% en intereses, saliéndoles grátis la compra. Pero encima vendieron vía préstamos, y han recomprado con el PACEO y la Ampliación de Capital. 
+ 25% a 0,26€ que le vendieron a Pujals cuando estaba Spectrum manejando el cotarro. 
+ 5% a 0,45€ (que probablemente ya habían comprado el día antes de entrar Pujals,... no me cabe la menor duda,... recuerden aquella compra tan salvaje que hubo, y que provocó la suspensión de la cotización). Además, ... no se han preguntado qué relación hay entre Croisier dentro de JAZ, y el hecho de que a JAZ no se le haya metido mano por parte de la CNMV, tanto en esa compra previa al anuncio de la entrada de Pujals, así como por los famosos e-mails para mantener el precio encima de 0,63 mientras salía Spectrum. 

En conclusión; 

ORANGE tiene el control de JAZZTEL, habiendo desembolsado para ello, un precio medio por acción, probablemente inferior al mínimo histórico de 0,19€... y podría hasta haberles salido grátis e incluso haber ganado dinero. 

Por su parte, Botín sigue teniendo "mano" en AUNA y ONO. 

Los tiburones se lo comen todo, y las rémoras deben nadar bajo el tiburón mas grande, pegándose a él cuando mas hambriento está, para comerse las migajas del festín. Cuando el tiburón está saciado, y la digestión le sienta bien, la rémora se puede ir a buscar el siguiente tiburón. 

El tiburón está a punto de comerse el postre. 

Yo venderé antes de que termine la digestión. Mi inversión en JAZZTEL habrá llevado 5 años, que para mí es el plazo que define al "Largo Plazo". Habré entrado a precios inferiores, y habré salido a precios superiores, a "los precios de Pujals". 

Yo no me dejaría influenciar por las maniobras ni rumores difundidos por Tallada, así como no me fijaría en el recuento de "prestadas", que no son mas que maniobras para desviar la atención. Tallada sabe lo del pacto con TEF, y se inventa el rumor de la "teleco inglesa" para animar llegar a los 0,90, donde deshará posiciones con el 3% que ha comprado para especular y sacar un buen pellizco rápido. 

Vodafone no está invitado al festín. El tiburón es ORANGE. 

Bonistas ORANGE y BOTIN, junto con PUJALS dando la cara,... esa será la futura JAZZTEL, con bastante menos del 50% de acciones en el FLOAT. 

En cuanto a las agencias,… tampoco han de fiarse, pues junto con lo de los préstamos, es sólo una maniobra para aparentar que hay mucho FLOAT. 

Entre Pujals, Botin, ORANGE, y todos los bien informados, el FLOAT debe ser muy bajo. El volumen es prácticamente todo por parte de unas pocas agencias que aparentan comprar o vender, pero que sólo pelotean cromos, dando volumen y pescando acciones despistadas. 
La mayoría de las comunicaciones de préstamos corresponden a acciones que se pasan de una agencia a otra, o incluso dentro de la misma, para aumentar la presión y sujetar la acción. Pero lo que sí está claro, es que no se pueden prestar mas de las que se tienen, de modo que cuanto mas aumenten los préstamos, tengan por seguro que lo que está aumentando es el tamaño de las acciones que están acumulando y tienen ya bajo control, además del 15% de los bonos convertibles. 

Cuando se harten de acumular, dejarán de comunicar préstamos, y puede que se quede la cifra congelada, o bien que empoiecen a cancelarlos para provocar un efecto "bola de nieve" y subir la cotización estrepitósamente. Todo dependerá de si les interesa o no subir la cotización cuando ya tengan todas sus acciones a precios por debajo del €. 

Conforme mas rémoras vayan acudiendo a por las migajas, más volátil será JAZ, y menos papel habrá en circulación. Si se producen los acontecimientos que aún espero ocurran, y las agencias “cuidadoras” se quitan del medio, cuando su labor haya terminado,… la falta de papel podría provocar una auténtica estampida alcista. 

...Ya veo un sentimiento de mercado equivocado: Hay una sensación creciente, de que el escaso volumen con que JAZ es capaz de subir 3 céntimos, no le da validez o continuidad a la subida. Aquellos que piensan así, se quedarán esperando a que suba con volumen, pero cada vez la verán subir con menos volumen. 

El volumen astronómico de las últimas sesiones, ha sido debido al control de las agencias cuidadoras, cambiándose papel de manos y sujetando la acción. La mayoría del papel está en buenas manos, y cuando tengan las alforjas bien llenas, dejarán los jueguecitos, desaparecerán los trolls de los foros, y JAZ subirá cada vez mas y con menos volumen. Los que esperen a ver una subida con volumen para entrar, no entrarán nunca. 

Esto es sólo mi opinión, basándome en lo que considero "hechos". Cada cual es responsable de lo que compra y lo que vende, y no debe considerarse esto que he escrito, como recomendación de compra ni de venta de acciones. 

El precio al que venderé lo desconozco, pero no va a ser en los meses más inmediatos, ni va a ser a menos de 1,67 €. Será mucho mas arriba. JAZZTEL cotizará en el IBEX35 y será una empresa rentable ófreciendo "Cuádruple Play"... y hasta que eso no esté ocurriendo, no habrá llegado a su madurez, ni habrá llegado el momento de vender. 

Si finalmente, estuviese equivocado, y en vez de ORANGE, fuese Vodafone, Yoigo, u otro,... No me importará, pues el resultado final acabará siendo el mismo !!! 

Saludos a todos los del foro, que les leo de vez en cuando. Incluso a ciertos personajes curiosos, que dicen no tener acciones ni querer acciones, y proclaman sin cesar el hundimiento de la cotización. Alguno ha hecho bien su trabajo, y la mayoría han caído en la vulgaridad, el desprecio y la falta de atención. A la mayoría se les nota cuáles son sus multinicks asociados. Y hay alguno que actúa como Mr. Jekil & Mr. Hide, manteniendo un nick crítico con JAZ, pero relativamente respetuoso, y que no es Baneado por Invertia; mientras que para el insulto y el SPAM va generando y utilizando los nicks que sean menester. 

Si alguno de esos TROLLS indeseables se dignase a contestarme, o a remitirme un invertio, que sepa que no obtendrá en contrapartida, mas que mi desprecio y un "ignore" (si es que no le tengo ya ignorado). Y que sepa de antemano, que le considero un bobo que no sirve para otra cosa mas que para esta tarea alienante que le ha sido encomendada y que va tocando a su fin. Pronto no serán tontos útiles, y se quedarán en "tontos" a secas, ... y los tontos "a secas" no cobran por ser tontos


----------



## morrokotroko (23 Oct 2007)

Joer! me quedo sorprendido de las pasiones que levanta Jazztel por todos lados y las paginas que llena en los foros.

Lógicamente no he leído todos los post y no se si sois accionistas , pero os aconsejo que os olvidéis de este tipo de valores, no son para principiantes y es mas probable que te quiten mucho dinero de que te lo haga ganar.


----------



## MNSV (25 Oct 2007)

http://www.invertia.com/empresas/noticias/noticia.asp?idDoc=1839846&idtel=RV011JAZMC

La cotización de Jazztel marca mínimos de los últimos tres años
RAMÓN GARCÍA
Invertia.com

Las acciones de Jazztel acumulan unas pérdidas del 30,5% desde el 1 de julio de este año. En estos momentos, las acciones de la compañía cotizan a 0,41 euros y todas sus posibilidades de fusión con compañías del sector se han visto esfumarse tras la compra de Tele 2 por parte de Vodafone. Estos niveles sitúan la acción en los mínimos de los últimos tres años. Las acciones del grupo presidido por Leopoldo Fernández Pujals parecen no encontrar el camino, castigadas por el mercado como otras víctimas de la burbuja tecnológica. En enero de 2001, en plena burbuja, el precio del valor tocó su máximo en los 21,85 euros. Además, las recomendaciones no apuntan a un cambio de la tendencia bajista.
Las acciones de Jazztel llevan dos meses entre la franja de los 0,40 y los 0,44 euros, después de que Vodafone anunciara que había llegado a un acuerdo para adquirir los negocios de Tele2en España e Italia para entrar en el mercado de banda ancha. Según los expertos, esta operación rompió las posibilidades de la teleoperadora de recibir una oferta de compra, una posibilidad que había sido tenida en cuenta en el precio de los títulos de Jazztel. En los últimos meses se especuló con que Vodafone podría estar interesada en adquirir Jazztel o en llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo con la operadora para entrar en el mercado español de telefonía fija y banda ancha.

Además, no sólo está la pérdida del comprador, sino que la compra de Tele2 por parte de Vodafone representa más competencia para Jazztel, ya que tendrá que luchar ahora contra una marca de más peso como la de la multinacional británica. En lo que va de año, Jazztel, cuya capitalización bursátil es de 592 millones de euros, acumula un descenso del 34%. Entre las recomendaciones vertidas por los analistas de mercado, tan sólo una de once recomienda comprar el valor. La otras nueve se decantan por vender –la mayoría- o infraponderar, las que menos, el valor. En agosto, dos de las grandes casas de valores emitieron sendas malas recomendaciones. JP Morgan se decantó por infraponderar, mientras que Goldman fue más allá y advirtió a los inversores que vendieran. Ibersecurities también se decantó hace una semana por lanzar una recomendación en la que prefería vender el valor.

Por su parte, la compañía sigue insistiendo en la posibilidad de aliarse entre sus sector. "Siempre estamos interesados en cualquier oportunidad que salga en el mercado y la vamos a valorar. Dentro de nuestras posibilidades, vamos a tratar de presentar ofertas que sean razonables", afirmó el consejero delegado de la compañía, José Miguel García, a Europa Press en una reciente comparecencia. El directivo señaló que no existen muchas compañías que puedan realizar las sinergias -ya sea operativas o de costes- que sí puede Jazztel, por su despliegue de red y su base de clientes. "Jazztel es un proyecto que cuanto más crecimiento tenga, más valor podrá aportar a sus accionistas", según sus consejero.

La compañía de telefonía participó esté año en el intento de compra de la página Ya.com, una filial del grupo alemán Deutsche Telekom. Una intención que se vio rota por la entrada de Orange, filial del grupo France Telecom. Una operación por la que finalmente la teleoperadora franca pagó 320 millones de euros. 
Previsiones

Respecto al año que viene la compañía sigue con su compromiso de superar su resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda). Esas previsiones se fundamentan en la perspectiva de crecimiento del número de clientes que hace la compañía. Jazztel cerró el segundo trimestre del ejercicio con un Ebitda de 400.000 euros, frente a las pérdidas de 38,3 millones de euros registradas entre abril y junio de 2006, en tanto que las pérdidas netas ascendieron a 25,7 millones de euros, un 56% menos que en el mismo periodo del año anterior.

Pero la ambición de la compañía va más allá, y su consejero delegado, José Miguel García, apuntó en septiembre que tiene previsto lanzar antes de que termine el año un operador móvil virtual propio. García reconoció que la compañía estaba invirtiendo en ello, a la vez que negocia con distintos operadores, si bien matizó que todavía no se ha cerrado ningún acuerdo. Según su consejero, la compañía está preparada para llegar a dar servicio a más de 1,5 millones de clientes de ADSL.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2007)

*http://www.estrategiasdeinversion.com/view.php?id=18117*

"No sería extraño ver a Jazztel de nuevo en los 0,70 euros" 

Parece que “el optimismo vuelve a los mercados mundiales” asegura Eduardo Vicho, codirector de análisis de EJD Valores, después de que hayamos visto un período veraniego con una crisis financiera que “ha tenido una grana repercusión en el sector bancario”. Los indicadores empiezan a recobrar el optimismo apoyada por “la especulación de posteriores bajada de tipos de interés” en este lado del atlántico. El análisis del experto pasa por la recomendación de Telefónica "con objetivo en los 23.50-24 euros" y apuesta por la evolución de pequeños valoes como Jazztel "que es un valor en el que hay más que ganar que perder". 


fuente:

http://www.estrategiasdeinversion.com/view.php?id=18117


----------



## gregoriN (14 Nov 2007)

comprar 2000€ que os parece? loteria?


----------



## Chupacabra (16 Nov 2007)

gregoriN dijo:


> comprar 2000€ que os parece? loteria?



Pues no sé, pero ésta en cualquier momento la intervienen y no puedes recuperar el dinero:

Bajo sospecha: la policía investiga a Jazztel por la desaparición de 4,2 millones de 'stock options'


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (20 Nov 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> "No sería extraño ver a Jazztel de nuevo en los 0,70 euros"
> 
> Parece que “el optimismo vuelve a los mercados mundiales” asegura Eduardo Vicho, codirector de análisis de EJD Valores, después de que hayamos visto un período veraniego con una crisis financiera que “ha tenido una grana repercusión en el sector bancario”. Los indicadores empiezan a recobrar el optimismo apoyada por “la especulación de posteriores bajada de tipos de interés” en este lado del atlántico. El análisis del experto pasa por la recomendación de Telefónica "con objetivo en los 23.50-24 euros" y apuesta por la evolución de pequeños valoes como Jazztel "que es un valor en el que hay más que ganar que perder".
> 
> ...



*Jazztel se hunde un 10% en bolsa, hasta 0,34 euros, mínimos de tres años*



*Se acabó. *Al igual que ha sucedido con otros valores en el pasado (veánse los casos de Terra, Jazztel, Avánzit y Astroc), Jazztel ha vuelto a completar un movimiento acordeón en bolsa. En 2004, cuando la operadora renqueaba en el mercado por encima de los 0,2 euros por acción entró en su capital Leopoldo Fernández Pujals, el rey de Telepizza, y revolucionó el valor, que llevó a alcanzar los 1,6 euros en 2005.

*Desde ese pico, las acciones de Jazztel han caído un 78%* al tiempo que se iban esfumando las expectativas que generó en su momento. Hoy, la 'telefónica' cae un 10%, hasta 0,34 euros, y bordea una capitalización de 500 millones de euros.

La puntilla se la dio el pasado mes de octubre el gigante Vodafone, cuando eligió a la filial española de Tele2 como pieza desde la que operar fuera del móvil, en lugar de a Jazztel. Las expectativas de una operación corporativa habían mantenido la esperanza sobre una empresa cuoy negocio no ha acabado de arrancar ante la escasa competitividad del mercado de telecomunicaciones español.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Nov 2007)

es hora de comprar mas.

Jazztel esta cambiendo de manos (la bajan para dar entrada al nuevo gran socio)

Candidatos:

BSCH (BBVA tiene telefonica y el Bsch tuvo a Auna, la actual Orange que curiosamente surte de lines de telf fijo y movil al grupo santander)
Carlos Slim (telmex)
El Indio de Bankinter

:


----------



## javso (20 Nov 2007)

En serio creeis que es buen momento para comprar Jazztel? Están por los suelos, pero, realmente van a dar el subidón?


----------



## eminentemente técnico (20 Nov 2007)

javso dijo:


> En serio creeis que es buen momento para comprar Jazztel? Están por los suelos, pero, realmente van a dar el subidón?



Y tan por los suelos...en principio yo no compraría,quizás no se conforme con estar por los suelos y baje a los infiernos...De todas formas no estaría mal entrar con una muy pequeña cantidad de dinero por si tiene razón guerrapsicologica y empieza a subir proximamente...


----------



## nemo4 (21 Nov 2007)

Si, esto con guerra psico, una pequeña cantidad en Jaz, puede reportar grandes beneficios, la valoracion de Jaz está en 500 kk, lo que es ridiculo para una compañia que factura cerca de 100KK de euros al año. Tambien es exagerada la reaccion del mercado ante estas noticas negativas, por lo que creo que está sobrevendida.


----------



## nemo4 (21 Nov 2007)

Vale he comprobado el grafico en RSI diario, y (ya sabeis que no me fio mucho del AT) está en 24, lo que indica valor sobrevendido. Aunque hoy pintan bastos, puede ser un buen dia para entrar.


----------



## groonan (10 Dic 2007)

lalalalalalala


----------



## RANGER (27 Dic 2007)

Está que se sale.


----------



## Leñador (27 Dic 2007)

groonan dijo:


> ¿quien dijo miedo?. Hoy he entrado en jazztel con buena parte de mis ahorros a 0'38.
> 
> Leopoldito enrróllate y dile a los bonistas que recompren.
> 
> Con dos cojones.



Pues hoy ha cerrado a 0,32, o sea -15,78% en 17 días. Hasta comprando ahora una vivienda hubieses perdido menos.

Nada ánimo y a ver si al menos recuperas lo perdido. Que si no tus dos cojones van a peligrar.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Dic 2007)

*por ahí he leido ...*

*****MIS RAZONES PARA NO ABANDONAR***** 


MIS PREVISIONES PARA EL EJERCICIO 2008 

Jazztel puede salir de los números rojos en el cuarto trimestre , con un beneficio neto que podría alcanzar los 50 millones de euros y en el 2009 el beneficio se situará previsiblemente entre los 60 millones y 100 millones de euros. 

Asimismo se alcanzará a finales de 2007 los 275.000/300.000 ADSL y puede cerrar los dos próximos ejercicios con alrededor de 500.000 y 750.000 abonados,respectivamente. 


PREVISIÓN DE RESULTADOS FINAL 2008 

1.-Ingresos Año 2008 Residencial = ------------375/400 millones de euros. 

– ADSL (ULL, reventa) 
– Voz (Factura única ypreselección) 
– TV 
– Otros 

2.-Ingresos Año 2008 Empresa= -----------------255/275 millones de euros. 

– Servicios de datos(leased lines, DSL, VPN,…) 
– Voz(Tradicional, Voz IP, ...) 

3.-Ingresos Año 2008 Movil = -------------60/90millones de euros. 

Orange/Kpn 

4.-Ingresos Año 2008 Mayorista = --------------100/150 millones de euros. 

– Carrier:Operador de Telefonía que proporciona conexion a Internet a alto nivel, 
– Reventa:*Revender es un gran negocio. No hay gastos ni inversiones, solo beneficios.* 
– ISPs 
– Otros 


------------------------------------------TOTAL = 790/915 millones de euros. 

* Los márgenes comerciales brutos de los proveedores de acceso a Internet sin red propia oscilan entre el 59% y el 67%(Ya.com,Tele2,Tiscali), lo que viene a significar una de las rentabilidades más altas de Europa. Para hacernos una idea antes Telefónica revendía 1 MB/300 a Ya.com por 23 euros y éstos a su vez lo cobraban a 39 euros eso significa que casi cobraban el doble... 

ACTIVOS CON LOS QUE CUENTA JAZZTEL 2008 

1• Despliegue de red NGN 
2• Espacio en las centrales 
3• Fibra metropolitana 
4• Otros despliegues de red 
5• Implantación de sistemas 
6• Recursos humanos 
7• Revitalización de la marca 

RENTABILIDAD Y EFICIENCIA OPERATIVA `PARA EL 2008 

1–Mejora eficiencia operativa 
2–Excelencia en clientes 
3–Reducción consumo de caja 
4–Alcanzar EBITDA positivo 
5–Mejora cartera de productos 
6–Utilización intensiva de activos 


*****PUNTOS FAVORABLES DE JAZZTEL***** 

1.-Las necesidades de red de JAZZTEL ya están completadas, 
reduciéndose las necesidades de inversiones a futuro 

2.- Red de última generación (NGN)Extensa red ULL conectada con fibra 

3.-Extensa red ULL conectada con fibra 

4.-SOMOS EL OPERADOR ALTERNATIVO CON LA MEJOR INFRAESTRUCTURA DE RED EN ESPAÑA 

Es la red alternativa con mayor cobertura (más de 12 millones 
de líneas),¿Qué ventajas conlleva? 

– Reducir los costes de red 
– Desarrollar un plan de negocio a largo plazo 
– Capacidad para generar rentabilidad 

5.-JAZZTEL incrementa su ARPU por cliente en €12,95/mes 

6• Optimización del coste de adquisición de clientes 

7.-JAZZTEL ya tiene practicamente cerrado un acuerdo con Orange/KPN que le permitirá comercializar servicios de movilidad.Los servicios móviles son un gran complemento a nuestra oferta ADSL2+ con “factura única” ya que esto nos lleva a una retención de clientes y crecimiento mayor.La política de acuerdos asegura un lanzamiento efectivo y minimiza los recursos necesarios,por tal motivo la rentabilidad se conseguiran posiblemente al segundo trimestre. 

La situación cambiará en el primer trimestre de 2008, debido al plan de negocio que incluirá previsiones para varios años.Deseo para el 2008 que el mismo empeño y los mismos medios que han utilizado para “controlar la cotización” a la baja...los utilicen en sentido contrario. 

El beneficio neto, llegará previsiblemente en el cuarto trimestre del 2008 y primer trimestre del 2009, en forma de cash-flow positivo que permitirá a la compañía autofinanciarse. 

JAZZTEL pasará a ofrecer el cuádruple-play, un pack que engloba cuatro servicios: fijo, móvil, internet y televisión. 

JAZZTEL incrementará la factura por cliente considerablemente con lo que la entrada en rentabilidad será casi inmediata.El cliente de Jazztel será el MÁS RENTABLE de todos los operadores que existen en España.Ningun analista esta valorando eso...se “niegan” a ver lo evidente...un cliente de jazztel es mas rentable que un cliente de Ya.com o Tele2 .Asi que sus valoraciones sobre la empresa contienen una variable bastante erronea. 

En el 2008 nos podremos encontrar sin deuda y siendo la segunda operadora más rentable por detrás de Telefónica y eso se conseguirá gracias a los clientes adsl de Jazztel,que serán con diferencia los más rentables del mercado...Los resultados del cuarto trimestre del 2007 superarán las previsiones más optimistas...Yo ya adelanté unas cifras de unas 30.000/35.000 altas netas,veremos que ocurre. 

En Madrid, se ha establecido un ramal de conexion de fibra optica, entre los centros de Goya, Serrano, Nuevos Ministerios, Sol y Argüelles; con esto, se pretende mejorar considerablemente, la comunicacion intercentros, ya que la red es "lenta e inestable".Imaginaros quien ha estado haciendo eso... 
La acción es capaz de subir y de bajar un 10% en menos de veinticuatro horas. Un porcentaje que despierta interés entre los más aguerridos especuladores y que suscita fiebres indeseadas para los más jóvenes y no tan jóvenes, para los codiciosos en general.Asi que imaginen que ocurrirá en un mes/dos meses en el que subamos un 100%...La cantidad de nuevos inversores/especuladores que veremos en Jazztel... 

La realidad hará que vuelva la fiebre especulativa alrededor de Jazztel y protagonizará uno de los episodios alcistas más pronunciados del mercado nacional en el 2008. La JAZZTELMANÍA volverá a ser un fenómeno de masas en la Bolsa Española. 

Las proyecciones y la consiguiente presentación del plan directorio ha activado la relojería especulativa y Jazztel será observada por todo el mercado. Para los más aguerridos especuladores y operadores el plazo de tiempo apostado es una eternida(entrada beneficios cuarto trimestre 2008) y ese ha sido el hecho de que en el 2007 se hayan fijado en otros valores... 

Jazztel parece dormida en los 0,34 euros y tiene toda la pinta de querer pasar las vacaciones descansando. Pero no la pierdan de vista...en cualquier momento despertará...


----------



## Leñador (28 Dic 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Perdona que sea tan escueto pero voy mal de tiempo, quizas dentro de una semanilla entre a explicar mas en profundidad. A fecha de hoy esta es mi recomendacion acerca de jazztel
> 
> http://www.productoscotizados.com/e...UnderlyingId=372&TypeProductId=5&Maturity=4x9
> 
> ...



¿Cómo te fueron los warrants?


----------



## Leñador (28 Dic 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Ya es la tercera vez que te lo digo, o eres un poco débil mental, o en su defecto eres pariente de “mi casa es tu casa”; si miras el link que he dejado antes veras que mi recomendación son 2 warrats de jazztel (con código 67859 y 67860) emitidos por BNP paribas cuyo vencimiento es de 21/12/07 y con precio de ejecución del subyacente de 0,65 € y 0,75€ respectivamente. Por cierto la oferta está agotada en estos Warrant, BNP Paribas sacará este viernes nuevas emisiones de warrants de jazztel.
> 
> 
> ¿Vas a volver a preguntarme que me moje de todos modos, otra vez? Lamentablemente creo que si.
> ...



De 0,30 a 0,65 va más de un 50% de pérdida en 4 meses, ¿no? Bueno no, a lo mejor con el warrant has multiplicado esta pérdida por bastante.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Dic 2007)

Leñador dijo:


> ¿Cómo te fueron los warrants?





pues con los warrants palmé 5000€ aproximadamente

Lo intentaré de nuevo en 2008

El tema es que no han sacado warrants put de jazztel


----------



## Leñador (28 Dic 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> pues con los warrants palmé 5000€ aproximadamente
> 
> Lo intentaré de nuevo en 2008
> 
> El tema es que no han sacado warrants put de jazztel



¿Y eso en porcentaje de pérdida es? Sólo por curiosidad, no quiero hacer más sangre ...

Para el muy alto porcentaje de pérdida que supongo (acláramelo tú) pues no me parece que tuvieses una cantidad muy alta invertida, siendo tu fe en el valor tan extraordinaria. Me recuerda a eso de tener en cuenta lo que veas que hagan y no lo que digan o algo así.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2008)

*por ahi he leido...*

***** SEÑALES EN EL HORIZONTE MÁS PROXIMO***** 

Voy a comenzar mi hipótesis retrocediendo al pasado...para volver al presente. 

Agosto del 2004... Restaurante del Hotel Golf Santa Ponsa de Mallorca, tres hombres negociaban la entrada en Jazztel de Pujals(el director general Financiero de Jazztel, Christoph Schmid,Javier Ibáñez, promotor de la operación)... 

Allí se informó a Pujals...sobre todo lo referente a la operación...( el mercado seguía copado por Telefónica y Jazztel pese a contar con la red necesaria,no terminaba de despegar... 

Jazztel debía seguir un guión prefijado y todo iría bien...pero Pujals no se limitó a seguir lo estipulado...El problema es que una vez comenzado el camino se fueron cometiendo “traiciones”desde dentro de la empresa... 

La “anarquía”reinaba en la empresa...Cada departamento iba por libre...y en algunos departamentos se encontraban camuflados diferentes traidores ... 

El bloqueo por parte de Telefónica sobre Jazztel...servía de excusa a esos directivos ineptos,que no sabían desempeñar bien su trabajo...La culpa de todo siempre era Telefónica...Sus directivos se limitaban a tirar “balones fuera”... 

Pujals realizo una limpieza en diferentes puestos...pero los “traidores” todavía continuaban ocupando puestos muy relevantes...Leo ha dedicado muchisimas horas y muchisimo tiempo a levantar esta empresa...y estos individuos se estaban cargando a la empresa desde dentro... 

El guión que alguien escribió...Pujals lo ignoró definitivamente...Leo no estaba dispuesto a dedicar más tiempo y más dinero a una empresa que no terminaba de funcionar...Tuvo sus momentos de bajon como los puede tener cualquier ser humano...Pero... 

En ese momento el destino “alguien”...puso a J.M.Garcia delante del camino de Pujals...Se analizó la empresa desde dentro...Nadie recuerda ahora que se contrato a una auditoría externa,para valorar el funcionamiento de la empresa en los diferentes departamentos...Nunca se han dado a conocer publicamente los resultados...pero se tuvieron muy en cuenta... 

Las relaciones del pasado de J.M.García hicieron que se mantuviesen contactos con Telefónica para suavizar la situación judicial...García recomendó a Leo que el camino para remontar esto era la paz con Telefónica...Sin un camino limpio de piedras,dificilmente se conseguirían los resultados deseados... 

Pujals...fue traicionado...en su entrada...y lo siguió siendo en los años siguientes...Hasta que Pujals decidió cambiarlo “todo”... 

Decidió hacer un cambio total de la empresa y crear una nueva Jazztel...Se precipitaron los acontecimientos y la salida de diferentes directivos de puestos relevantes...Se creó un nuevo Plan de Negocio...aunque nunca se hizo público... 

Se tocaron puertas y se abrieron puertas,de personas que querían mantener un contacto con Jazztel...Practicamente pasaron todos...Tanto los que estan ya presentes en España...como ciertas empresas internacionales interesadas en hacerse con un hueco en España... 

Pero...Pujals no contaba...con que ese “alguien” desde la sombra seguía torpedeando el futuro de Jazztel y de su cotización...Todas las ofertas y acuerdos de colaboración venían predeterminadas desde el exterior a la baja...Era como reirse en la cara de Pujals...del valor de la empresa...Leo conocía el precio pero de ahí no iba a bajar...Las condiciones las ponía Jazztel...no el posible socio... 

Unos y otros fueron pasando por Pujals ...y unos y otros fueron saliendo sin ningun tipo de acuerdo relevante...Leo mantuvo sucesivas reuniones con Garcia para tratar de buscar una salida airosa para la empresa...Estudiaron todas las alternativas...y...decidieron hacerse los débiles(y en parte es lo que eran)...Decidieron no entrar en provocaciones,”manipulaciones” controladas de la acción,análisis a la baja interesados en momentos clave,de ciertas casas...etc. 

La cúpula directiva de Pujals decidió cambiar radicalmente de rumbo...Se corto de raíz la salida de información por parte de la empresa.Se decidió seguir las pautas establecidas para que la empresa funcionase correctamente desde dentro...Primero con la atención personalizada de los clientes y con un seguimiento de todo lo que se llevaba a cabo cada día...Jazztel ha dado un giro total en cuanto a funcionamiento interior... 

Pujals ha decidido caminar solo...y todos esos que un día tocaron su puerta...volverán en un futuro con mejores ofertas...No tengan ni la más mínima duda...El mercado y el dinero es asi... 

Se ha buscado una solución para la necesidad de capital...y algun crédito con alguna entidad solucionará ese problema en el corto plazo...Esa mano negra que atenaza la cotización ha gastado muchos cartuchos en esta bajada artificial...No podrá hacer frente a lo que se avecina...porque su munición ha sido malgastada... 

Pujals “ha dejado”que disparasen misiles contra la cotización...se ha parapetado en la trinchera,esperando que ese fuego terminase...y pocos días antes de la finalización del año asomó la cabecita(compra de 7,2 millones de acciones)...El gesto ha sido claro al mercado...es como decirles...”CONTINUO AQUÍ Y NO ME VOY...NO HAN TERMINADO CONMIGO”... 

No piensen que será la única vez que vean a Pujals aumentar su capital...Leo ha decidido poner todo su empeño y todos sus medios en la nueva Jazztel...y en este 2008 ustedes lo veran... 

Recuerdo ahora el mensaje de Kepa(Ingenioso Hidalgo),en el que preguntaba sobre las noticias que sucederán en este 2008... 

Para mí serán las siguientes...(el orden no tiene porque ser el mismo)... 

1.-Pujals vuelve a incrementar su participación en la empresa...(Primer Trimestre) 

2.-Se harán oficiales los acuerdos con Orange/KPN para ofrecer el OMV(Primer Trimestre). 

3.-Concesión de un prestamo por parte de una entidad...(no tiene porque ser española).Primer Trimestre. 

4.-Presentación del contrato de reventa de adsl...candidatas(British Telecom,Orange,Vodafone,KPN).(Primer Trimestre) 

5.-Lanzamiento de revolucionarias ofertas comerciales.(Primer Trimestre) 

6.-Plan de Negocio 2008/2010 ,en el que figurarán los posibles ingresos de OMV y reventa de adsl,captación de clientes,promociones etc). 

7.-El VDSL 50 Megas llegará a miles de clientes de Jazztel...aunque no a todos...(Segundo Semestre 2008). 

8.-Publicación de los resultados del cuarto trimestre,en el que se mejorará la mejor estimación prevista.Tanto ebitda positivo,como un número superior a +/-30.000 clientes adsl. 

9.-Quizás el ebitda de algun trimestre se torne negativo,pero posiblemente en el cuarto trimestre,por primera vez en la historia Jazztel podrá ofrecer unos beneficios al mercado...Algo impensable hace meses... 

10.-Incursión de Jazztel en el Ibex 35 (cuarto trimestre 2008)...Posible Paceo o ampliación en ese momento... 

Pujals va a hacer el camino solo...porque lo QUIERE TODO PARA ÉL,este pastel...lo esta haciendo para él...y comerán de él... la cúpula y los accionistas minoritarios que vayan con él... 

Siento las victimas que se han dejado por el camino...No estoy deacuerdo con lo que se ha hecho...Pero los negocios son asi...aquí solo ganará el duro y el que tenga paciencia...La selección natural ha hecho que muchos hayan desistido de Jazztel...Lástima por ellos... 


PDisfruten de sus familias en estas fechas navideñas...y dejen que los hechos se sucedan como tienen planeado...


----------



## Leñador (2 Ene 2008)

Veo que no me has contestado a la pregunta de, movido por esta fe casi mística en Jazztel ("La selección natural ha hecho que muchos hayan desistido de Jazztel", ¡toma ya!), cuánto invertiste en tus warrants.

Como te decía es para poder hacer como lo que haces y no como lo que dices.

Y por cierto: El problema de Jazztel no es la selección natural: se llama Pujals, que como todo el mundo ya va sabiendo no es más que un sinvergüenza sin escrúpulos. ¿Quién eres tú que le haces tal declaración de amor y lealtad infinita? Pareces los pasapiseros y "tecnocasos" cuando se ponen a defender que lo seguro es el pisito y que la vivienda siempre sube y sube ... Muy curioso.


----------



## Beborn (29 Ene 2008)

No me puedo creer que el señor guerra... siga con su fé ciega en Jazztel. Tiene que ser una broma :
Hacía siglos que no me pasaba por el foro, pero es que este hilo se mantiene como si no pasase el tiempo por él.

Aún seguirá diciendo que la veremos a 1 euro... o más.
La pregunta es... ¿antes de la próxima glaciación? xD


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (29 Ene 2008)

*kpn-jazztel*

Publicado el 29/01/2008, por I. del Castillo 

Simyo, la nueva marca de telefonía móvil lanzada por el grupo holandés KPN, revienta el mercado con una oferta un 25% mas baja que la mas barata que existe en España, 9 céntimos por minuto a todas horas y destinos, en prepago y contrato, y sin un consumo mínimo mensual. 

Yoigo tenía hasta ahora la tarifa más barata, cobrando 12 céntimos por minuto y con un consumo mínimo de 6 euros/mes, aunque Simyo a cambio cobra un fijo de establecimiento de llamada de 15 céntimos. Además, la propuesta comercial de la nueva operadora es especialmente subversiva para el 'status quo' de la industria, puesto que insta a los usuarios de otros operadores a liberar sus teléfonos para poder usar la tarjeta de Simyo aunque tengan contrato de permanencia. 

El marketing de Simyo se preocupa de explicar a los usuarios que liberar sus teléfonos no es ilegal, a pesar del contrato de permanencia, ya que la obligación de permanecer se refiere al servicio y no al terminal. Otra propuesta especialmente novedosa es la posibilidad de darse de baja automáticamente a través de la Web sin los engorrosos trámites que hay que cumplimentar en la mayoría de las operadoras. 


http://www.expansion.com/edicion/exp/empresas/telecomunicaciones/es/desarrollo/1083568.html


hola boborn


Madrid, 3 de diciembre de 2007
Por el presente ponemos en su conocimiento, a los efectos de dar
cumplimiento a lo establecido en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988, de 28 de
julio, reguladora del Mercado de Valores y disposiciones concordantes, y para
conocimiento del público en general, el siguiente
HECHO RELEVANTE
JAZZTEL, en relación con las noticias en prensa aparecidas en el día de hoy,
manifiesta que se encuentra en negociaciones con KPN, las cuales se iniciaron
hace varios meses, con el fin de alcanzar un acuerdo para la prestación de los
servicios técnicos necesarios para el desarrollo del servicio de Operador Móvil
Virtual de JAZZTEL, sin que a día de hoy el mismo se haya alcanzado. En el
momento en el que, en su caso, se alcance dicho acuerdo JAZZTEL procederá
a hacerlo público.

http://www.jazztel.com/archivos/documentos/ficheros/03122007114016HR_KPN_20071203.pdf


----------



## racso78 (27 Feb 2008)

Bueno pues según el análisis técnico, ahora es momento de entrar puesto que esta rompiendo un canal bajista de largo plazo al alza y con cierto aumento de volumen como mandan los cánones. El que entre que lo haga con poco dinero puesto que este es un chicharro muy jodio. Yo voy a comprar unas poquitas mañana, ya os diré que tal me va. Os dejo unos gráfico que he colgado en el foro de la bolsa.com.

http://www.labolsa.com/foro/mensajes/1204141779/


saludos


----------



## racso78 (28 Feb 2008)

racso78 dijo:


> Bueno pues según el análisis técnico, ahora es momento de entrar puesto que esta rompiendo un canal bajista de largo plazo al alza y con cierto aumento de volumen como mandan los cánones. El que entre que lo haga con poco dinero puesto que este es un chicharro muy jodio. Yo voy a comprar unas poquitas mañana, ya os diré que tal me va. Os dejo unos gráfico que he colgado en el foro de la bolsa.com.
> 
> http://www.labolsa.com/foro/mensajes/1204141779/
> 
> ...



Joder que puto desastre, entré esta mañana a 0,35 y cierra a 0,31. Menos mal que le metí poca pasta que si no..... En fin, esperaré a otro calentón para salir airoso, pues a estos niveles, ejecutar el stop loss me parece una tontería. 

Saludos


----------



## Jaimarca (29 Feb 2008)

Si quereis leer valoraciones de Jazztel hechas por expertos en la materia y observar como evolucion el valor así como las expectativas que se tiene de él, visitar: <a href="http://www.rankia.com/valoraciones/producto.asp?n=4983">Valoraciones de Jazztel</a>


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (29 Feb 2008)

http://www.rankia.com/valoraciones/valoracion.asp?n=2116



> Respecto al análisis técnico, tanto a corto como a largo plazo, mi opinión es la de estar fuera de este valor o apostando a la baja con posiciones cortas.
> Su tendencia bajista a largo plazo, su resistencia próxima, su techo del canal bajista, su poco volumen son demasiados datos negativos y por tanto, una alta probabilidad de que su cotización caiga hasta su soporte mas cercano 0,24 € a corto plazo, esto representa un - 25 % de rentabilidad, y es que a veces lo barato sale caro!


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (29 Feb 2008)

racso78 dijo:


> Joder que puto desastre, entré esta mañana a 0,35 y cierra a 0,31. Menos mal que le metí poca pasta que si no..... En fin, esperaré a otro calentón para salir airoso, pues a estos niveles, ejecutar el stop loss me parece una tontería.
> 
> Saludos



Cuánto has metido, si se puede saber?


----------



## titito (16 Jun 2008)

Jazztel a 0,22:

http://www.labolsa.com/mercado/JAZ/


----------



## julioelapestoso (16 Jul 2008)

Jazztel a 0.19

HispaVista : La Bolsa : Mercado Continuo : JAZZTEL (JAZ)


----------



## merche400 (16 Jul 2008)

Yo tengo jazztel en casa y me cobran en total casi 50euros/mes por el telefono y el ADSL.

¿A que es debido que la cotizacion esté tan baja entendiendo yo que es una empresa que da buen servicio?

Saludos.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (4 Ago 2008)

*Hola Capullines*

GRACIAS A LOS CFD ME HE PEGADO UNAS CUANTAS ALEGRIAS EN JAZZTEL ESTA AÑITO.

 :


----------



## RANGER (23 Oct 2008)

¿Sabe alguien donde anda GUERRAPSICOLÓGICA y sus inversiones en Jazztel?


----------



## luismarple (18 Oct 2010)

mlg dijo:


> c
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Por favor, dime que no llevas desde octubre del 2008 esperando para darle la réplica a ese tío.


----------



## mlg (19 Oct 2010)

*te esperaba a ti*

Te estaba esperando a ti canalla :X :o























free music downloadran


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (5 Oct 2022)

Porqué? Te llamó una latina con sida para venderte jazztel?


----------

